# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Agosto 2009



## Dan (1 Ago 2009 às 00:08)

Tópico para o seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos no mês de Agosto.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 09:25)

Previsão do IM para o dia de hoje:


> Previsão para Sábado, 1 de Agosto de 2009
> 
> Regiões do Norte e Centro:
> Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de
> ...



Para amanhã o cenário é já mais azul:


> Previsão para Domingo, 2 de Agosto de 2009
> 
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, temporariamente nublado por nuvens altas
> nas regiões Norte e Centro.
> ...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 17:15)

Gostava de saber se há alguma possibilidade de precipitação para o próximo fim-de-semana...


----------



## N_Fig (1 Ago 2009 às 17:26)

Pedro disse:


> Gostava de saber se há alguma possibilidade de precipitação para o próximo fim-de-semana...



Para a zona de Viseu não.


----------



## Lousano (1 Ago 2009 às 18:32)

Após análise dos modelos, parece-me que vamos ter mais uma semana igual às semanas anteriores:

A temperaturas máximas pouco elevadas e temperaturas mínimas bem frescas em todo o Continente, excepto no interior sul e Algarve.


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2009 às 19:27)

Eu continuo a ver algum calor durante a semana que vem mas já não tão intenso como se previa a semana passada!! e as mínimas também não as vejo assim tão frias!


----------



## irpsit (1 Ago 2009 às 22:05)

Então não é de prever nenhuma vaga de calor para Portugal?
Aquela massa de ar muito quente no Norte de África não poderá entrar na Europa?


----------



## Lousano (1 Ago 2009 às 22:28)

irpsit disse:


> Então não é de prever nenhuma vaga de calor para Portugal?



Neste momento não (Algarve... talvez).



irpsit disse:


> Aquela massa de ar muito quente no Norte de África não poderá entrar na Europa?



Sim, mas apenas o sul da Europa. O mais de invulgar poderá ser temperaturas altas no sul de França, mas é algo que até já aconteceu este Verão.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2009 às 11:43)

Mas que raio ?? o clima tá maluco  que depressão tão depressiva  será que irá ter influência no calor da semana que vem  :assobio:


----------



## rozzo (2 Ago 2009 às 11:56)

Talvez esteja um pouco exagerada.. Ou não!
Mas sim, são essas depressões que nos vão salvando do calor extremo!


----------



## Lightning (2 Ago 2009 às 13:20)

O GFS tem vindo a modelar a possível formação de uma cut-off, mas com as constantes actualizações dos modelos essa possibilidade simplesmente desapareceu para dar lugar à depressão que o Mário mostrou num modelo aqui por cima deste post... 

Trovoadas só se for para o Interior, aí já acredito, onde existe CAPE e LI favoráveis para a formação delas...


----------



## Skizzo (2 Ago 2009 às 13:56)

Mais um verão por água abaixo, já começa a ser ridículo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Ago 2009 às 17:43)

Skizzo disse:


> Mais um verão por água abaixo, já começa a ser ridículo.



Porque dizes isso


----------



## Skizzo (2 Ago 2009 às 18:20)

Porque está a ser uma verão bem fresco, e pelo menos nesta zona estamos com uma grande anomalia negativa.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Ago 2009 às 18:46)

Ainda é muito cedo mas no próximo fim-de-semana podemos ter alguma animação pelo Norte.


----------



## Veterano (2 Ago 2009 às 20:54)

Brigantia disse:


> Ainda é muito cedo mas no próximo fim-de-semana podemos ter alguma animação pelo Norte.



  Já começo a achar que estas contínuas animações pelo Norte, vulgo chuva, vento e fresco, não vão permitir um Verão minimamente decente por estas bandas...


----------



## Stinger (2 Ago 2009 às 21:31)

Onde andas rico 2003 e vagas de calor e muita praia :S

Pelo menos que houvesse animaçoes de jeito , ja que é so nuvens e mais nada, ainda os meteorologistas previam trovoadas e nada :S

Ja tenho saudades daqueles tempos em que se estava muito calor e de noite calor tambem e as famosas trovoadas secas a animar a noite , agora raramente se ve isso e depois de 2003 os veroes foram todos amenos , com pouco calor e com temperaturas de primavera :S

E estas noites estao muito frias , nada proprio dos "veroes" que me lembro


----------



## Dan (2 Ago 2009 às 21:42)

Stinger disse:


> Onde andas rico 2003 e vagas de calor e muita praia :S
> 
> Pelo menos que houvesse animaçoes de jeito , ja que é so nuvens e mais nada, ainda os meteorologistas previam trovoadas e nada :S
> 
> ...



As anomalias não podem ser sempre positivas. Este Julho foi um pouco mais fresco que o normal, mas Junho até teve anomalia positiva e Agosto ainda só vai no início. Este Verão ainda pode acabar por ser bem quente.


----------



## ALV72 (2 Ago 2009 às 22:20)

Stinger disse:


> Onde andas rico 2003 e vagas de calor e muita praia :S
> 
> Pelo menos que houvesse animaçoes de jeito , ja que é so nuvens e mais nada, ainda os meteorologistas previam trovoadas e nada :S
> 
> ...





Tambem eu tenho saudades dos Verões de há 10 anos ou mais atrás !! Bons tempos
Os dos ultimos 4 anos têm sido uma desgraça aqui por estas bandas, estamos com minimas de Fevereiro ou Março, os carros de manhã todos encharcados em humidade, enfim uma tristeza .
Esperemos que a 1ª Quinzena  de Setembro seja melhor pois vou trabalhar para a Leirosa perto do Mar.

Um abraço
Joao


----------



## psm (2 Ago 2009 às 22:30)

ALV72 disse:


> Tambem eu tenho saudades dos Verões de há 10 anos ou mais atrás !! Bons tempos
> Os dos ultimos 4 anos têm sido uma desgraça aqui por estas bandas, estamos com minimas de Fevereiro ou Março, os carros de manhã todos encharcados em humidade, enfim uma tristeza .
> Esperemos que a 1ª Quinzena  de Setembro seja melhor pois vou trabalhar para a Leirosa perto do Mar.
> 
> ...




Pergunta!

Sabem qual é a média de temperaturas que tem para onde moram?

ps: é tambem para o stinger.

Gostava que habita-se o vale do tejo ou o Alentejo durante alguns tempos para sentir, o que são belos verões de 2003, e se conseguia dormir?


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2009 às 22:33)

Afinal não é só o tópico de votação para a temperatura máxima de Agosto que está infectado com o aquecimento global, aqui tambem, xiii 

Relaxem, deixem lá o calor, Marrocos é já ali em baixo, e não é assim tão caro...estamos apenas num Verão dentro dos padrões "normais".


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Ago 2009 às 22:45)

A situação que a imagem que o Mário postou ainda é válida? Provavelmente apenas afectará o continente no que ao vento e à temperatura diz respeito certo?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Ago 2009 às 22:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Afinal não é só o tópica de votação para a temperatura máxima de Agosto que está infectado com o aquecimento global, aqui tambem, xiii
> 
> Relaxem, deixem lá o calor, Marrocos é já ali em baixo, e não é assim tão caro...estamos apenas num Verão dentro dos padrões "normais".



Concordo plenamente contigo, este verão até está a ser agradável, mas só uma coisa que está mal, devia haver trovoadas e não há.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2009 às 22:48)

PedroAfonso disse:


> A situação que a imagem que o Mário postou ainda é válida? Provavelmente apenas afectará o continente no que ao vento e à temperatura diz respeito certo?



Possivelmente possibilitará que o calor não chegue tão a norte


----------



## Skizzo (2 Ago 2009 às 22:59)

Stinger disse:


> e depois de 2003 os veroes foram todos amenos


só podes tar a gozar. Os verões de 2005 e 2006 foram excepcionais, super quentes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2009 às 23:04)

Tem estado um Verão acima da média, no Algarve, se no resto não está paciência, temos azar, se querem calor como em 2003 peçam para vocês, porque para mim que eu vivi uma semana horrível em 2004 e espero não voltar a ver nem a sentir uma semana como essa.

A média no meu resumo de Julho deu uma média 1.5ºC acima da média, os dias com temperaturas superiores a 30ºC foram mais 9 do que a média, querem calor façam uma viagem a Marrocos ou às Canárias.


----------



## Skizzo (2 Ago 2009 às 23:08)

^^ não sejas ridículo. O país não é todo igual, e se esteve calor no Algarve não quer dizer que esteve no resto do país. Sim queremos calor por aqui, não temperaturas de 40ºC, mas temperaturas dignas de Verão  Por aqui estamos com anomalia negativa.

Mas pronto, compreendo que estamos num fórum anti-verão e anti-calor.


----------



## Stinger (3 Ago 2009 às 01:15)

Skizzo disse:


> ^^ não sejas ridículo. O país não é todo igual, e se esteve calor no Algarve não quer dizer que esteve no resto do país. Sim queremos calor por aqui, não temperaturas de 40ºC, mas temperaturas dignas de Verão  Por aqui estamos com anomalia negativa.
> 
> Mas pronto, compreendo que estamos num fórum anti-verão e anti-calor.



Exacto ... mas ao menos se viesse assim umas belas trovoadas ainda animava mas nao , ou vai tudo para o centro ou para a galiza 

E eu que pedi ferias para a penultima eultima semana de julho e foi o que foi


----------



## psm (3 Ago 2009 às 08:07)

Skizzo disse:


> Mas pronto, compreendo que estamos num fórum anti-verão e anti-calor.






Skizzo estamos num forum em que há  (tem que haver) racionalidade.


Onde moram praticamente não há verão como querem, é para isso é que grande maioria dos portugueses vai para o Algarve ou o sul de Espanha.

Consulta as médias da cidade, e os valores de humidade relativa do Porto.

Os ultimos anos em especial os que foram referidos é que foram a anormalidade(positiva), e em muito especial o de 2003 e o de 2005


----------



## Veterano (3 Ago 2009 às 08:44)

psm disse:


> Onde moram praticamente não há verão como querem, é para isso é que grande maioria dos portugueses vai para o Algarve ou o sul de Espanha.




 Normalmente a região do Porto apresenta no Verão condições para se fazer uns belos dias de praia, sem calor excessivo, com água fresquinha mas aceitável e sobretudo com muito iodo, coisa que no Algarve quase não aparece..

 Agora não se consegue muitos dias seguidos dessas condições, caso deste ano, e por isso para se fazer 15 dias de praia ruma-se ao Algarve ou ao sul de Espanha.

 Confesso que contudo não trocaria o "meu" clima do Porto pelo de outra região.


----------



## David sf (3 Ago 2009 às 10:44)

O Verão no Alentejo tem sido quente, incomparavelmente mais quente que o ano passado. Quanto aos modelos, começam a antever uma possível mudança de padrão com o aparecimento do há muito desaparecido anticiclone dos Açores. Tanto o GFS como o ECM estão também a modelar uma depressão em altitude, que dependendo da sua colocação, tanto poderia trazer um interessante episódio de trovoada, como pode igualmente fazer subir muito as temperaturas, com uma advecção de sul, se a depressão se situar mais a oeste.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Ago 2009 às 12:02)

é assim quando voces no Norte tem 20º nós temos 30º, quando tem 30 nós temos 30º quando tem 40º (muito raramente) nós temos na casa dos 30º!!
Quando está calor e arma-se a Nortada moderada a forte de Norte ao final da tarde puxa o calor do Alentejo cujo ar é comprimido pelas montanhas da serra algarvia fazendo o sobre-aquecimento do ar e daí que as nossas máximas no Algarve normalmente são alcançadas entre as 18-20h ou entre 17h e 19h !!
Este Verão tem sido bastante quente com diversos dias entre os 30 e os 36, e além disso não está um quinto dos Portugueses aqui no Algarve que uma pessoa quase que nem se consegue mexer nas praias !!


----------



## Lightning (3 Ago 2009 às 13:02)

David sf disse:


> O Verão no Alentejo tem sido quente, incomparavelmente mais quente que o ano passado. Quanto aos modelos, começam a antever uma possível mudança de padrão com o aparecimento do há muito desaparecido anticiclone dos Açores. Tanto o GFS como o ECM estão também a modelar uma depressão em altitude, que dependendo da sua colocação, tanto poderia trazer um interessante episódio de trovoada, como pode igualmente fazer subir muito as temperaturas, com uma advecção de sul, se a depressão se situar mais a oeste.



Já tenho andado a notar isso há algum tempo... 

Vamos lá ver é se não vai tudo por água abaixo, como tem acontecido sempre... 

Estás a querer dizer que se essa depressão "puxasse" ar do sul (se a depressão se situar mais a oeste), as temperaturas iriam sofrer uma subida acentuada, e aquela massa de ar de África poderia mesmo "tocar" no território Português?


----------



## David sf (3 Ago 2009 às 13:12)

Lightning disse:


> Já tenho andado a notar isso há algum tempo...
> 
> Vamos lá ver é se não vai tudo por água abaixo, como tem acontecido sempre...
> 
> Estás a querer dizer que se essa depressão "puxasse" ar do sul (se a depressão se situar mais a oeste), as temperaturas iriam sofrer uma subida acentuada, e aquela massa de ar de África poderia mesmo "tocar" no território Português?



Isso mesmo, tal como aconteceu em Junho, quando até houve um erro do IM que previu 18ºC para um dia que iriam estar mais de 30ºC em Lisboa. Nessa altura os modelos puseram a cut-off em cima do continente durante 2/3 dias, mas ela acabou por situar-se na zona da Madeira e nós apanhámos com aquela que foi, até agora, maior onda de calor deste ano.


----------



## irpsit (3 Ago 2009 às 13:18)

Em Portugal o *normal* é haver Verões quentes e secos no Sul, e Verões mais amenos e húmidos no Norte. Isso é o normal, embora possa haver Verões muito mais quentes e secos, ou mais chuvosos.
Este parece um ano relativamente normal, havendo anomalia negativa no Norte e positiva no Sul.

O Verão de 2003, é que não é normal. É uma excepção à regra.
Quando era pequeno lembro-me que quase todos os Verões tinham dias de nortada e nevoeiro matinal no Porto! Lembro-me muito bem.
Depois rumava ao Sul e era o sol e calor.

Voltando ao tópico, lá está, sol alternado com dias mais frescos e chuvosos no Norte, previsões de mais calor para o Sul. Ainda bem que assim é.

Os 47ºC que experienciei em 2003 no Alentejo (no dia 31 Jul), 42º em Lisboa (dia 1 Ago) ou 40º no Porto (dias seguintes), não são nada confortáveis!!




Veterano disse:


> Já começo a achar que estas contínuas animações pelo Norte, vulgo chuva, vento e fresco, não vão permitir um Verão minimamente decente por estas bandas...


----------



## Aurélio (3 Ago 2009 às 14:07)

Lightning disse:


> Já tenho andado a notar isso há algum tempo...
> 
> Vamos lá ver é se não vai tudo por água abaixo, como tem acontecido sempre...
> 
> Estás a querer dizer que se essa depressão "puxasse" ar do sul (se a depressão se situar mais a oeste), as temperaturas iriam sofrer uma subida acentuada, e aquela massa de ar de África poderia mesmo "tocar" no território Português?



Se puxasse ar do sul vindo de Africa mas não entrando por Portugal, mas sim  entrando pelo Sul de Espanha (zona do Estreito), e depois havendo uma forte corrente de leste até ao litoral Português e depois uma nortada no Algarve para nós assarmos como em 2003 ou 2004 quando foi o grande incêndio !!


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 15:14)

Para Lisboa o cenário para esta semana e até meio da outra é azul?
Claro que deve ser...

E, para Viseu quando volta a haver chuva à vista no radar?


----------



## Skizzo (3 Ago 2009 às 16:05)

irpsit disse:


> O Verão de 2003, é que não é normal. É uma excepção à regra.
> Quando era pequeno lembro-me que quase todos os Verões tinham dias de nortada e nevoeiro matinal no Porto! Lembro-me muito bem.
> Depois rumava ao Sul e era o sol e calor.
> 
> Voltando ao tópico, lá está, sol alternado com dias mais frescos e chuvosos no Norte, previsões de mais calor para o Sul. Ainda bem que assim é.



Ainda bem porquê? Dias chuvosos no Norte dispenso e bem. Pelo menos no Porto não faz falta nenhuma. Nem é muito normal chover no Verão em qualquer parte do país, estamos no norte, mas não estamos na Escócia...
Que chova no Inverno, aí sim, é que deveria chover mais.

Eu e a minha irmã (que tem 35 anos), lembramo-nos de termos Verão durante os 3 meses de férias, faziamos praia sempre cá em cima. Não era o calor que se faz no alentejo, obviamente, mas eram sempre temperaturas agradáveis e dias de sol durante semanas a fio. Hoje parece que dura 3 dias, depois vem mau tempo, e andamos assim.


----------



## Lightning (3 Ago 2009 às 16:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Se puxasse ar do sul vindo de Africa mas não entrando por Portugal, mas sim  entrando pelo Sul de Espanha (zona do Estreito), e depois havendo uma forte corrente de leste até ao litoral Português e depois uma nortada no Algarve para nós assarmos como em 2003 ou 2004 quando foi o grande incêndio !!



Eu só peço umas trovoadas... Que saudades... 

Nem me lembres desse incêndio... Só de pensar que está tudo nas mãos das próximas RUN's (pelo menos as RUN's até quinta-feira, para termos mais algumas confirmações do que realmente se irá passar) se elas colocarem a depressão no sítio certo à hora errada  isso poderia mesmo voltar a acontecer, o que tu referiste...


----------



## rozzo (3 Ago 2009 às 16:10)

Skizzo disse:


> Ainda bem porquê? Dias chuvosos no Norte dispenso e bem. Pelo menos no Porto não faz falta nenhuma. Nem é muito normal chover no Verão em qualquer parte do país, estamos no norte, mas não estamos na Escócia...
> Que chova no Inverno, aí sim, é que deveria chover mais.
> 
> Eu e a minha irmã (que tem 35 anos), lembramo-nos de termos Verão durante os 3 meses de férias, faziamos praia sempre cá em cima. Não era o calor que se faz no alentejo, obviamente, mas eram sempre temperaturas agradáveis e dias de sol durante semanas a fio.



De certeza que há aqui um pouco de memória selectiva.. Mesmo que inconscientemente.. Faz parte da natureza da nossa mente!
Certamente que nos 35 anos de vida da tua irmã houve Verões com semanas seguidas de sol e calor (basta recuares a 2003, e de certeza até menos do que isso), tal como houve de certezas muitos anos com muitos períodos maus como este último tem sido aí no Norte. Tal como houve vários anos certamente com as duas coisas no mesmo Verão....
Afinal a média das temperaturas em Agosto no Porto ronda os 24º.. E o número de dias com chuva é cerca de 6...
Não quero dizer com isto que este Verão não esteja a ser "ranhoso" aí no Norte, acredito que sim, que a temperatura ande um pouco abaixo da média! Mas daí a dizer que nos "velhos tempos é que era" acho que não faz muito sentido, penso que é mesmo memória selectiva.. E se calhar até se diz mais isto agora, pois são as últimas semanas que têm de facto sido mais "ranhosas" ainda, fazendo esquecer outras melhores ainda em Junho..
É um pouco como a história de "antigamente é que havia trovoadas" penso eu..

Pelo menos é a minha opinião! Nós ao fim de poucas semanas já nem nos lembramos do tempo de há poucas, excepto episódios excepcionais..
Ainda este Inverno estivemos umas semanas quase sem ver o Sol e só queríamos Sol. Quando ele voltou, poucos dias depois "nunca mais chove!!".. 
Faz parte da nossa Natureza Humana!


----------



## Skizzo (3 Ago 2009 às 16:14)

O que eu acho é que as estações do ano andam cada vez mais "misturadas". Os verões não são como eram, e eu não uso 2003, 2005 ou 2006 como referência, sei que foram anormalmente quentes. Estou a falar dos ditos verões normais, de sol, e calor (temperaturas normais). E duravam os meses de férias, que eram 3. 
Hoje em dia, parece que temos semanas de verão em Março, dias de inverno em Julho, etc... Não acho que era assim dantes. E já não é deste ano, estes últimos 3 foram todos assim. Mas posso estar na minoria com esta opinião.

---

E Psm, o teu post não teve nada a haver com a minha resposta. Conheço bem as média, e sei que estão abaixo do normal, tal como nos anos anteriores. E ao contrário do que pensas, esta região sempre teve Verão, e eu sempre passei as férias aqui durante os meus primeiros 18 anos. Sei do que falo. Ninguém aqui pede um 2003 (que por mim era bem-vindo pois gosto de extremos), mas queremos um verão normal.


----------



## rozzo (3 Ago 2009 às 16:31)

Eu continuo a achar que é "memória selectiva"..
Ajudada pelos media, que agora à mínima coisa noticiam nos telejornais, seja um dia de frio, seja um dia de calor, seja o que for...
Antigamente 1001 situações que agora aqui falamos e acompanhamos, passavam sem ninguém falar, sem ser notícia.. 
Aliás basta ver as pessoas não "meteoloucas" na rua no Inverno, andarem com roupas de muito frio quando não está frio nenhum, só porque está de chuva, ou porque disseram nas notícias que ia estar frio, ou porque esteve frio nos dias antes, e então até pode nem estar mas têm frio "psicológico" na mesma.. Podem ser exemplos meio fora mas acho que é para mostrar que nos deixamos enganar muito pela memória e pelo que recordamos em especial quando fazemos este tipo de análises.. Eu de certeza lembro-me muito mais dos 3 ou 4 dias de trovoada num Verão que das outras dezenas sem trovoada.. E por aí fora.. Certo? 

Ainda em relação ao clima do Porto.. Eu vendo históricos dos últimos 25 anos, assim rápido, não encontrei uma sequência de pelo menos 7 dias consecutivos acima dos 30º.. Não procurei exaustivamente, mas as que houverem serão mesmo muito poucas.. Depois, são mais que frequentes sequências de dias abaixo dos 24/25º bastante prolongadas, tal como a de agora. Aliás o que faz a média estar nesse valor são na generalidade dias abaixo desse valor (arriscava-me mesmo a dizer que aproximadamente metade dos dias ou mais têm temperatura máxima abaixo dos 24º no Porto), com alguns episódios pouco frequentes, mas de valores muito acima, nos 30 e tal, dando essa média final.. Isso sim este ano, e mesmo no ano passado têm havido menos episódios desses, por isso sim, posso concordar que este ano está relativamente fraco até agora, apenas com um episódio desses, e já em Junho.. Mas vendo o gráfico das últimas 8 semanas, é por exemplo praticamente igual mesmo, ao gráfico equivalente para 1986. É só um exemplo...


----------



## beachboy30 (3 Ago 2009 às 16:37)

Bem, de facto este verão na costa ocidental está a ser um verão sem nada para contar... tempo ameno, nortada, sem extremos... De qualquer das formas, já li quem dissesse "querem calor? Vão para as Canárias ou Marrocos", mas nem tanto ao mar nem tanto à terra, como se costuma dizer, isto é, também se pode colocar a questão de outra forma: querem chuva e frio? Vão para as ilhas britânicas . Aí sim, terão motivos para escrever e escrever, tal a quantidade de perturbações frontais que lá passam no verão... No nosso Portugal, o Verão (tal como ele era definido no passado) caracteriza-se pelo AA com a "bela" nortada na costa, em especial durante a tarde (já o dizia o Anthímio de Azevedo ). Guerras à parte, parece que há uma esperança para os amantes de calor na costa ocidental, a partir do próximo Domingo: uma forte corrente de E/NE prevista pelos principais modelos: GFS e ECMWF. Desta vez estão concordantes (para já). Claro que ainda falta muito tempo mas... era uma bela maneira de terminar as minhas 3 semanas de férias (esta que começou é ainda a 2ª ).


----------



## Dan (3 Ago 2009 às 16:45)

Têm-se falado de 2003, mas essa enorme onda de calor quase só afectou o interior do país.





Fonte: IM


----------



## meteo (3 Ago 2009 às 16:53)

Dan disse:


> Têm-se falado de 2003, mas essa enorme onda de calor quase só afectou o interior do país.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pode não ter havido onda de calor no litoral,mas foram 15 dias praticamente sem vento,e com calor no litoral..Dias quase perfeitos para fazer praia..Apanhei vários dias de 30 graus na zona de Torres Vedras,quase 15 dias seguidos,com vento muito fraco.. Neste últimos tempos nem 1 semana temos de bom tempo!
Apesar de achar que Julho foi fraquinho,não esquecer que Junho teve um tempo muito agradável.. Agora que Agosto seja quente no litoral


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2009 às 17:01)

Dan disse:


> Têm-se falado de 2003, mas essa enorme onda de calor quase só afectou o interior do país.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso não quer dizer nada... Em Julho de 2004 quando houve aquela mínima de 32ºc em Faro também não houve nenhuma onda de calor pois 'aquilo' só durou 5 dias (23 a 27 de Julho)...


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2009 às 17:11)

Já que se fala de 2003 se não me engano em Setúbal chegou-se aos 43ºC ou 44ºC e é Litoral!  Foi uma coisa horrível para quem como eu tinha de andar na rua  

Esta semana é aproveitar o calorzinho de dia e as noites amenas  Esta run das 12 mete um cenário algo assustador a partir do dia 10!! Mas como tem tirado sempre em cenários parecidos este ano já não se pode levar muito muito a sério mas nunca se sabe!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Ago 2009 às 18:00)

Cá para mim esta saida do gfs é mais um delirio que eles estão a ter em relação ao calor para portugal.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2009 às 18:05)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Cá para mim esta saida do gfs é mais um delirio que eles estão a ter em relação ao calor para portugal.



Sim mas olha que não é só o GFS!! tanto insistem até que um dia vem mesmo  mas também digo que se não for desta já não vai vir nada de muito preocupante este ano em termos de calor! por isso é agora ou nunca


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2009 às 18:15)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Cá para mim esta saida do gfs é mais um delirio que eles estão a ter em relação ao calor para portugal.



*De 9 a 16 de Agosto vai ocorrer uma onda de calor acompanhada por algumas trovoadas.* Se ocorrer já sabem dou consultas de astrologia.


----------



## David sf (3 Ago 2009 às 18:24)

miguel disse:


> Sim mas olha que não é só o GFS!! tanto insistem até que um dia vem mesmo  mas também digo que se não for desta já não vai vir nada de muito preocupante este ano em termos de calor! por isso é agora ou nunca



O mais relevante é que têm vindo a ser as runs das 00 e das 12 a meterem mais calor, que são geralmente as mais fiáveis.


----------



## Levante (3 Ago 2009 às 18:59)

Na minha opinião, tanta discussão acerca do óbvio desvirtua completamente a essência deste tópico, que se pretende séria e "educativa" no que diz respeito à interpretação de modelos de previsão. 
Isto não é suposto ser um tópico de desabafo por se habitar num clima mais ou menos bom. Ainda por cima sendo os desabafos completamente desprovidos de fundamento. O verão na região costeira do Minho e Douro Litoral nunca poderá ser equiparável a um verão da costa algarvia. Por algum motivo se diferenciam climas marítimos temperados de climas mediterrânicos semi-áridos. Por alguma razão há o influxo turístico aqui na zona (e não falo só no verão, é todo o fim de semana prolongado). É a mesma coisa que um habitante das astúrias ou do cantábrico pedir dias de praia consistentes como no sul de espanha. É completamente descabido, pelo que se vê no fórum equivalente do país vizinho, são observações às quais eles se poupam, pelos motivos óbvios. 
Concordo a 100% quando se falou de memória selectiva. Isso também se passa muito aqui (o que espanta tendo em conta a sorte que temos o ano inteiro), quando se houve "este verão tá a ser horrível, é só vento". Ouvir isto soa ridiculo, sabendo que a brisa moderada de SW é o padrão típico da costa algarvia (intercalado com 3 dias de sueste), só porque nos dias em que tiraram férias tiveram o "azar" de apanhar aquele que é o tempo normal e não 35º de temperatura sem vento. Da mesma maneira seria agradável que os utilizadores do fórum do litoral norte que tanto se queixam do seu verão normal, deixassem um pouco as suas frustrações meteorológicas de lado, se mentalizassem finalmente das suas normais climatológicas e dos padrões típicos da zona (verão e inverno), e contribuissem para a melhoria deste tópico com interpretações e conclusões sérias sobre a sua zona, de modo a enriquecer os outros membros com um conhecimento mais abrangente do clima em Portugal.


----------



## psm (3 Ago 2009 às 19:26)

rozzo disse:


> Eu continuo a achar que é "memória selectiva"..
> Ajudada pelos media, que agora à mínima coisa noticiam nos telejornais, seja um dia de frio, seja um dia de calor, seja o que for...
> Antigamente 1001 situações que agora aqui falamos e acompanhamos, passavam sem ninguém falar, sem ser notícia..
> Aliás basta ver as pessoas não "meteoloucas" na rua no Inverno, andarem com roupas de muito frio quando não está frio nenhum, só porque está de chuva, ou porque disseram nas notícias que ia estar frio, ou porque esteve frio nos dias antes, e então até pode nem estar mas têm frio "psicológico" na mesma.. Podem ser exemplos meio fora mas acho que é para mostrar que nos deixamos enganar muito pela memória e pelo que recordamos em especial quando fazemos este tipo de análises.. Eu de certeza lembro-me muito mais dos 3 ou 4 dias de trovoada num Verão que das outras dezenas sem trovoada.. E por aí fora.. Certo?
> ...






Assino tudo o que é aqui escrito!

Eu dou mais um exemplo de um sitio no pais com as piores condições para se estar(fazer praia) que é o guincho em que é normal nestes 2 meses no verão estar sempre vento e haver uma semana. ou menos de muito bom tempo(sem vento e temperaturas nos 30º´s) que em principio será a proxima pelas ultimas saidas dos modelos.Este ano lá está a ser um ano normal(cheio de vento)

Voltando às médias se há um ou mais anos em que as anomalias são positivas TERÁ que haver outros em que num dos meses tem que haver anomalias negativas.

A memoria meteorológica é o que é  nas pessoas, e dou um exemplo de como as pessoas se esquecem facilmente: o ano de 1998 foi muito melhor ao nivel de não haver vento do que o de 2003, e com mais dias de agua quente na costa ocidental, do que em 2003, e a diferença de um ano para outro foi na temperatura do ar, e que foi mais ou menos 2 semanas seguidas em agosto, não mencionando o mês de Setembro, pois estou só me referindo aos meses de julho e agosto.


----------



## psm (3 Ago 2009 às 20:07)

Lá está previsões a tanta distancia tem alguma discrepancia, nesta ultima saida do ECMWF já vem atenuar muito o calor extremo para o litoral oeste, pois o problema de modelar tem sido na cutt off que se irar formar no domingo dia 9 e onde ela se vai situar, e é nisto que os modelos estão muito indecisos da sua localização, e na sua velocidade de deslocamento(spin).


Coloco aqui o link dos 500 hp para se ver a sua fromação.



http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009080312!!!step/


----------



## Fantkboy (3 Ago 2009 às 20:16)

Levante disse:


> Na minha opinião, tanta discussão acerca do óbvio desvirtua completamente a essência deste tópico, que se pretende séria e "educativa" no que diz respeito à interpretação de modelos de previsão.
> Isto não é suposto ser um tópico de desabafo por se habitar num clima mais ou menos bom. Ainda por cima sendo os desabafos completamente desprovidos de fundamento. O verão na região costeira do Minho e Douro Litoral nunca poderá ser equiparável a um verão da costa algarvia. Por algum motivo se diferenciam climas marítimos temperados de climas mediterrânicos semi-áridos. Por alguma razão há o influxo turístico aqui na zona (e não falo só no verão, é todo o fim de semana prolongado). É a mesma coisa que um habitante das astúrias ou do cantábrico pedir dias de praia consistentes como no sul de espanha. É completamente descabido, pelo que se vê no fórum equivalente do país vizinho, são observações às quais eles se poupam, pelos motivos óbvios.
> Concordo a 100% quando se falou de memória selectiva. Isso também se passa muito aqui (o que espanta tendo em conta a sorte que temos o ano inteiro), quando se houve "este verão tá a ser horrível, é só vento". Ouvir isto soa ridiculo, sabendo que a brisa moderada de SW é o padrão típico da costa algarvia (intercalado com 3 dias de sueste), só porque nos dias em que tiraram férias tiveram o "azar" de apanhar aquele que é o tempo normal e não 35º de temperatura sem vento. Da mesma maneira seria agradável que os utilizadores do fórum do litoral norte que tanto se queixam do seu verão normal, deixassem um pouco as suas frustrações meteorológicas de lado, se mentalizassem finalmente das suas normais climatológicas e dos padrões típicos da zona (verão e inverno), e contribuissem para a melhoria deste tópico com interpretações e conclusões sérias sobre a sua zona, de modo a enriquecer os outros membros com um conhecimento mais abrangente do clima em Portugal.


 desculpem o off tópic mas não posso deixar de dar os parabens por este comentário!


----------



## Fantkboy (3 Ago 2009 às 20:21)

psm disse:


> Lá está previsões a tanta distancia tem alguma discrepancia, nesta ultima saida do ECMWF já vem atenuar muito o calor extremo para o litoral oeste, pois o problema de modelar tem sido na cutt off que se irar formar no domingo dia 9 e onde ela se vai situar, e é nisto que os modelos estão muito indecisos da sua localização, e na sua velocidade de deslocamento(spin).
> 
> 
> Coloco aqui o link dos 500 hp para se ver a sua fromação.
> ...




A confirmar se será um situação interessante para a zona sul em termos de  ... Veremos se o gradientes ou não se conjugam para tal!


----------



## Levante (3 Ago 2009 às 20:47)

Fantkboy disse:


> A confirmar se será um situação interessante para a zona sul em termos de  ... Veremos se o gradientes ou não se conjugam para tal!



Concordo. Podem surgir condições semelhantes às de 24 de Agosto de 2006 (ou 2007) em que o sotavento algarvio foi atingido por um SCM. Uma cutoff destas em Agosto pode resultar nisso ou, se se posicionar mais a oeste, o calor pode ser considerável com a subida da dorsal africana. É acompanhar


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2009 às 21:08)

Levante disse:


> Concordo. Podem surgir condições semelhantes às de 24 de Agosto de 2006 (ou 2007) em que o sotavento algarvio foi atingido por um SCM. Uma cutoff destas em Agosto pode resultar nisso ou, se se posicionar mais a oeste, o calor pode ser considerável com a subida da dorsal africana. É acompanhar



Amigo Levante foi em Agosto de 2007 que o nosso túnel encheu em pleno Agosto. Também no Algarve só chove com cut-off porque de resto não cai mais nada de jeito, e isso foi notório desde das cheias de Setembro do ano passado, os meses a seguir até hoje foram sempre abaixo da média. Era tão bom se chovesse como 1989/1990. 

Neste momento só o CAPE é que é elevado, porque em termos de precipitação é zero.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2009 às 21:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Amigo Levante foi em Agosto de 2007 que o nosso túnel encheu em pleno Agosto.:



Estaremos a falar disto ??


----------



## Lightning (3 Ago 2009 às 21:15)

David sf disse:


> Tanto o GFS como o ECM estão também a modelar uma depressão em altitude, que dependendo da sua colocação, tanto poderia trazer um interessante episódio de trovoada, *como pode igualmente fazer subir muito as temperaturas, com uma advecção de sul, se a depressão se situar mais a oeste.*



E não é que "aconteceu" mesmo? 







Mas enfim, não podemos afirmar nada. É apenas mais um modelo com fiabilidade quase nula. Esperemos para ver o desenrolar da situação. Pode ser que melhore  ou piore...


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 21:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estaremos a falar disto ??



UAU...
Que bombásticooo.....


----------



## Levante (3 Ago 2009 às 21:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estaremos a falar disto ??



 Já não me lembrava deste monstro, mas o que nos referimos foi mesmo em Agosto! Muito semelhante por sinal. E é exactamente como dizes amigo algarvio, por aqui só CHOVE com cutoffs no golfo de Cadiz (idealmente a SW do cabo de sao vicente), tudo o resto ou são rarissimas excepções ou então o habitual, umas gotas q mal molham... 
Mas ou muito me engano, ou o que vai acontecer é a subida da dorsal africana


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 22:08)

Levante disse:


> Já não me lembrava deste monstro, mas o que nos referimos foi mesmo em Agosto! Muito semelhante por sinal. E é exactamente como dizes amigo algarvio, por aqui só CHOVE com cutoffs no golfo de Cadiz (idealmente a SW do cabo de sao vicente), tudo o resto ou são rarissimas excepções ou então o habitual, umas gotas q mal molham...
> Mas ou muito me engano, ou o que vai acontecer é a subida da dorsal africana



Bem, essa dorsal africana não irá afectar a zona de Viseu?


----------



## psm (3 Ago 2009 às 22:15)

Pedro disse:


> Bem, essa dorsal africana não irá afectar a zona de Viseu?





Pedro faz perguntas com algum fundamento!!!   LÊ o que foi escrito antes!!!


----------



## Stinger (3 Ago 2009 às 22:51)

O im tem la referencias para o dia 12 de agosto para lisboa 39 de maxima e 27 de minima 

E porto 34 de maxima e 22 de minima


----------



## Lightning (3 Ago 2009 às 23:22)

Stinger disse:


> O im tem la referencias para o dia 12 de agosto para lisboa 39 de maxima e 27 de minima
> 
> E porto 34 de maxima e 22 de minima



É de certeza um erro de interpretação dos modelos, caso contrário íamos assar todos... 

E mesmo que seja verdade já se sabe a fiabilidade dos modelos a essa distância.


----------



## ALV72 (3 Ago 2009 às 23:45)

psm disse:


> Pergunta!
> 
> Sabem qual é a média de temperaturas que tem para onde moram?
> 
> ...




Se eu HABITASSE ? Mas sabes onde é que fica Vila Nova de Poiares ? Olha que aqui os Verões também não costumam ser nada faceis, á parte dos ultimos 4 claro. Em 1995 aquando dum grande incêncio que aqui andou chegaram a estar 42º, e dias a rondar os 35-40º foram inumeros. Não digo que quisesse uma ou duas semanas seguidas assim, mas também não gosto que em pleno Julho ao Agosto estejam minimas de 11-13º e maximas de 25 .

Joao


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2009 às 23:46)

E na run das 18 tudo se esfuma nem calor nem instabilidade  volta de novo a adiar a entrada da dorsal africana...e não saímos disto como tem sido o verão desde o inicio...vai adiando constantemente, o bom desta vez é que são as saídas principais a darem a dorsal e a instabilidade   veremos amanha o que nos diz...

PS: Quer dizer bom para alguns!! mau para outros...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2009 às 23:52)

Bem, na minha sincera, inocente, amadora e humilde opnião, se o "calor" tórrido não chegar até dia 15, já não irá vir


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2009 às 00:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, na minha sincera, inocente, amadora e humilde opnião, se o "calor" tórrido não chegar até dia 15, já não irá vir



Sem dúvida. 

O ano passado foi o único ano em que não toquei nos 40 ºC, pois aqui é costume alcançá-los anualmente.

Espero que este ano não se volte a repetir tal crueldade, pois ainda tenho uma esperança remota nestes dias para alcançar esses valores.

É verdade que está a ser um Verão normal a nível de médias, sim, mas tal como alguns disseram, a nível de extremos máximos o último ano foi bastante fraco.


----------



## meteo (4 Ago 2009 às 01:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, na minha sincera, inocente, amadora e humilde opnião, se o "calor" tórrido não chegar até dia 15, já não irá vir



É como o frio neste Inverno aqui pelo litoral,praticamente não houve   
E pronto,nesta semana continuação de nortada no litoral! Sim,é normal em JUlho e Agosto ver-se nortada pela Costa Ocidental,mas nortada todos os dias do mes também me parece exagerado..Vamos lá ver se isto muda,para se aproveitar melhor o Verão..
Quanto ao facto de no Alentejo se sofrer muito com o calor:
Sim,os do Alentejo sofrem muito com o calor,mas no Inverno queremos muito frio e não pensamos nos que vivem na Serra da Estrela


----------



## psm (4 Ago 2009 às 06:23)

ALV72 disse:


> Se eu HABITASSE ? Mas sabes onde é que fica Vila Nova de Poiares ? Olha que aqui os Verões também não costumam ser nada faceis, á parte dos ultimos 4 claro. Em 1995 aquando dum grande incêncio que aqui andou chegaram a estar 42º, e dias a rondar os 35-40º foram inumeros. Não digo que quisesse uma ou duas semanas seguidas assim, mas também não gosto que em pleno Julho ao Agosto estejam minimas de 11-13º e maximas de 25 .
> 
> Joao





Se souber um pouco de meteorologia saberá que na zona onde vive(que é um vale rodeado pela serra da Lousã) irá existir em algumas situações do verão com inversões de temperatura, tal como acontece em Leiria mas aqui não é por serra alguma mas sim numa planice rodeada por pequenas elevações, isto é em relação às minimas que me estou a refirir.

Pois e o clima não é ao gosto de cada um de nós, e é por isso que existem médias!

O post do Levante diz tudo, e é dos melhores que aqui foram escritos que leia atentadamente!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Ago 2009 às 10:47)

Bons dias...

Bem o levante e cut off parece desenhar-se cada vez melhor embora a distancia temporal...

Mas como sabemos o Agosto traz sempre trovoadas aqui no Algarve, cuja duração em media são dois dias...







Vai ser um Levante muito forte em que irá alimentar a cut off...

Ir acompanhando os modelos neste momento...

Vai ser o jogo do mete e tira até la...


----------



## Brigantia (4 Ago 2009 às 11:48)

Interressante a situação que se está a modelar para a próxima semana...
































Ainda falta muito tempo e tudo pode mudar mas esta depressão em altitude a oeste/SW de Portugal pode trazer muita instabilidade. 
Situação a acompanhar até porque está a ser modelada por vários modelos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Ago 2009 às 11:57)

Já estou maluco só de os ver(modelos)...

Que saudades de ver um modelo assim...

A ver se mantem ou se intensifica...

O sonho Algarvio


----------



## Lightning (4 Ago 2009 às 12:17)

Brigantia disse:


>



Lindo...  



			
				]ToRnAdO[;155714 disse:
			
		

> Já estou maluco só de os ver(modelos)...
> 
> Que saudades de ver um modelo assim...
> 
> ...



Se tu estás maluco, então imagina eu 

Mesmo assim ainda não podemos deitar os foguetes, ainda falta algum tempo. E o mais irónico é que mais tarde podemos levar com eles em cima.


----------



## David sf (4 Ago 2009 às 12:47)

A grande novidade desta última run, é que mete inicialmente a cut-off bastante a oeste, está dois dias a meter calor na Península, e depois quando tudo estiver um forno, a cut-off "cai-nos em cima". A acontecer isto, era o melhor que quem gosta de trovoadas a sério poderia pedir nesta altura do ano, agora é ver se se confirma.


----------



## Levante (4 Ago 2009 às 13:38)

Vince disse:


> Uma animação para arquivo:



Fui ver o seguimento especial de 24-28 de Agosto de 2007...que saudades de uma coisa assim 

A verdade é que no tópico de previsões e alertas, uma semana antes do evento tinham surgido uns modelos muito utópicos de uma cuttoff precisamente a sul da costa algarvia, com valores de CAPE na zona do centro da circulação, chegando a -8 na costa algarvia.  Claro que todos acharam um grande devaneio, mas a verdade é que os modelos nunca tiraram muita pujança à menina, e o meteograma que inicialmente punha 11mm pa olhao dias antes já punha 53mm. Resumindo, o maior temporal de Agosto que me recordo (estava na praia durante todo o seu aparato), e uns muito respeitáveis 60mm de precipitação acumulados (em poucas horas, e talvez mais noutras zonas do sotavento).
Tudo isto a título de exemplo... que apesar de grande parte das vezes os modelos a esta distância serem um tiro no escuro, a verdade é que muitos começam a modelar no sentido de um fenómeno semelhante ao de Agosto de 2007. E lá está, esse foi o exemplo de que água mole em pedra dura tanto bate até que fura 

Levante forte duvido, nada aponta para isso, até porque o graidente barométrico não será o suficente.
A posição inicial da cutoff vai sem duvida favorecer a subida da dorsal e brindar-nos com calor q.b, resta ver a evolução... se ela se deslocar para o "triangulo de cadiz" com um bom cape e o calor acumulado...  Muitos "ses", mas algum calor ninguem nos tira!


----------



## cardu (4 Ago 2009 às 15:21)

Meus amigos, em Macau as coisas vão ficar feias....

aqui é a monotonia constante


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Ago 2009 às 15:49)

Boas



Brigantia disse:


> Interressante a situação que se está a modelar para a próxima semana...
> 
> Ainda falta muito tempo e tudo pode mudar mas esta depressão em altitude a oeste/SW de Portugal pode trazer muita instabilidade.
> Situação a acompanhar até porque está a ser modelada por vários modelos.



Tem de haver um conjunto de variáveis para que exista trovoada, por exemplo na mesma hora e no  mesmo modelo, não existe precipitação, para o continente, a colocação de tanto cape e li, pode ter haver com a temperatura nesses dias a 850hpa e com a depressão em altitude a O/SO.

Estou a dizer isto, para que como de costume, não venha aí uma grande locura em volta destas próximas saídas e depois vamos todos para o Cabo Espichel ver uns clarões lá bem ao fundo 

É verdade já existe painel de animação no wetterzentrale após as 180h ( para que? )

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/ani/gfsx/

Mais uma coisa  também estou a gostar de ver estas saídas   animação virtual

Abraços


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2009 às 17:37)

Bom não vou colocar aqui uma frame, porque teria que colocar muitas: Mas que run esta das 12z (No que toca ao GFS)!

Choque térmico em plena península (ou seja calor extremo a não se verificar), cut off centrada em Portugal! Instabilidade generalizada com valores de LI somente "interessantes" mas valores de CAPE extremamente bons! Instabilidade não apenas no Algarve mas em todo o território e por vários dias a partir de Sábado/Domingo com especial ênfase no interior mas não só!

Uma run para guardar nos arquivos. Quanto á realidade vamos acompanhando... Mas este parece-me ser agora um cenário bem mais interessante do que aquele que era dado pelas últimas runs. (Esperemos claro que se mantenha mas também não agrave muito).


----------



## Brigantia (4 Ago 2009 às 17:44)

ajrebelo disse:


> Estou a dizer isto, para que como de costume, não venha aí uma grande locura em volta destas próximas saídas e depois vamos todos para o Cabo Espichel ver uns clarões lá bem ao fundo



Se calhar é melhor pensarem rumar ao interior Norte



























Claro que ainda é tudo virtual, mas está interessante de seguir


E porque não uma caçada no interior Norte?!

Só para animar http://www.meteopt.com/forum/internacional/tornado-em-zamora-espanha-25-maio-2007-a-1142.html


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Ago 2009 às 17:55)

Sinceramente eu cá não acho nada de especial esta ultima saida do gfs, mete a maior animação para o interior de portugal, e mais... não me parece que se venha a concretizar, até acho que o gfs vai acabar por tirar isto tudo como tem sido habitual.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Ago 2009 às 18:22)

Esta é brutal...para o arquivo com cape a -10 nas Baleares....


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2009 às 18:25)

Aparece que a seca anda a querer prolongar-se para além do Verão, só o Outubro poderá ter precipitação acima da média, já Dezembro e Janeiro colocam meses bastante chuvosos, mas cheira que isto vai dar em seca. 

Quanto à próxima semana não espero nada, para que serve trovoadas sem chuva, só se for para pegar fogo à floresta. Não vejo nada igual ao Agosto de 2007, mas até lá pode mudar mas que não vai ser nada de outro mundo isso vai. Se fosse para final do mês ou Setembro acreditava mais, assim é só fogo de vista.


----------



## David sf (4 Ago 2009 às 18:26)

vitamos disse:


> Bom não vou colocar aqui uma frame, porque teria que colocar muitas: Mas que run esta das 12z (No que toca ao GFS)!
> 
> Choque térmico em plena península (ou seja calor extremo a não se verificar), cut off centrada em Portugal! Instabilidade generalizada com valores de LI somente "interessantes" mas valores de CAPE extremamente bons! Instabilidade não apenas no Algarve mas em todo o território e por vários dias a partir de Sábado/Domingo com especial ênfase no interior mas não só!
> 
> Uma run para guardar nos arquivos. Quanto á realidade vamos acompanhando... Mas este parece-me ser agora um cenário bem mais interessante do que aquele que era dado pelas últimas runs. (Esperemos claro que se mantenha mas também não agrave muito).



TODOS os modelos que saíram esta tarde metem a cut-off na vertical de Portugal. Falta só sair o ECMWF. Para mim, o melhor posicionamento seria ligeiramente a oeste, para permitir a entrada de humidade. Mas está a desenhar-se algo interessante. As precipitações do GFS é que são sempre muito curtas nestas situações convectivas, só quando faltarem cerca de 24 horas é que começam a mêtê-las.


----------



## David sf (4 Ago 2009 às 18:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aparece que a seca anda a querer prolongar-se para além do Verão, só o Outubro poderá ter precipitação acima da média, já Dezembro e Janeiro colocam meses bastante chuvosos, mas cheira que isto vai dar em seca.
> 
> Quanto à próxima semana não espero nada, para que serve trovoadas sem chuva, só se for para pegar fogo à floresta. Não vejo nada igual ao Agosto de 2007, mas até lá pode mudar mas que não vai ser nada de outro mundo isso vai. Se fosse para final do mês ou Setembro acreditava mais, assim é só fogo de vista.



Estive a ver os históricos das previsões sazonais da NOAA e nos últimos 9 meses falharam 8 em Portugal. Julho seria um mês com precipitação muito acima da normal e em Portel caíu um "molha-parvos" de uma hora e nada mais.


----------



## Lightning (4 Ago 2009 às 20:17)

Como alguns aqui já o disseram, "só há festa quando há foguetes". 

Não é bem isto que queria dizer, mas vou passar a explicar melhor.

Os modelos podem estar a modelar uma situação bastante interessante para o próximo fim de semana com a possibilidade de trovoadas já moderadas. Até aí tudo bem. As precipitações mostradas pelos mesmos têm andado constantemente a alterar-se, como é normalíssimo (ao actualizar os modelos supostamente não é para ficarem na mesma). 

O CAPE/LI estão lá. Mas, e o resto? Não basta termos CAPE e LI para termos trovoadas, até podíamos ter esses valores bem elevados e não aparecer uma única nuvem (vá, é só um mau exemplo  ). As condições têm que ser propícias, quer humidade em altura, quer o resto.

Disse e volto a dizê-lo, quem me dera que a situação mudasse mesmo para melhor, a depressão um pouco mais a oeste para permitir pelo menos a entrada de mais alguma humidade. E ter CAPE/LI principalmente no interior "não quer dizer nada". Isto é, as células até se podiam formar no interior onde há mais CAPE, e de seguida deslocarem-se para o litoral (era o mais certo, se a depressão fosse um pouco mais para oeste) e darem lá festa também.

Esta situação está a ficar parecida à de Setembro de 2007, dias 20 e 21.

Daí tirei estas conclusões todas.


----------



## psm (4 Ago 2009 às 20:37)

Na meteorologia cautelas e caldos de galinha nunca fizeram mal a ninguem, e escrevo isto depois de muito post aqui escrito em que se escreveu sobre instabilidade, e agora sai uma saida(12) do ECMWF que deita tudo por terra, e que é dos modelos que existem a médio prazo mais fiavel, e aconselho a ver a a saida e dai tirem as conclusões!

Coloco os 500 hp para verificarem qual é o valor de geopotencial que está aqui para nós PI



http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009080412!!!step/




ps: Devo salientar como gosto pessoal que logicamente queria a situação do GFS mas...


----------



## Aurélio (4 Ago 2009 às 22:30)

David sf disse:


> Estive a ver os históricos das previsões sazonais da NOAA e nos últimos 9 meses falharam 8 em Portugal. Julho seria um mês com precipitação muito acima da normal e em Portel caíu um "molha-parvos" de uma hora e nada mais.



Ia por exemplo Julho com media de zero se estiver previsto cair mais 50% do normal aqui no Sul cai prai uns 2 mm !!
Janeiro e Feveiro foram meses Normais a chuvosos no global !!

O modelo que mais falhou foi aquele de Dezembro de 2008 a Agosto de 2009 !

Para quem foi acompanhando as previsões ao longo do ano aquele que posso dizer que saiu as contas furadas por assim dizer o mês de Janeiro !!
Apenas em cima da hora previram que seria mais chuvoso do que o habitual aíp pro Norte !!
E mais acertaram 8 dos 9 meses e não o contrário !!
Já agora em Julho e Agosto basta chover um dia e fica precipitação acima da média !! (pelo menos no Sul )


----------



## DRC (4 Ago 2009 às 22:37)

O que vos parecem as imagens dos modelos?
Vamos ter trovoada ou não?


----------



## Lightning (4 Ago 2009 às 22:55)

DRC disse:


> O que vos parecem as imagens dos modelos?
> Vamos ter trovoada ou não?



1º - Ainda é muito cedo para ter certezas seja do que fôr. 

2º - Esta run que está a saír agora (a das 18h) não é uma run fiável, pois costuma ter alguns desvaneios. As run's melhores são as das 0 e 12 horas, respectivamente.


----------



## Fil (4 Ago 2009 às 23:34)

Lightning disse:


> 2º - Esta run que está a saír agora (a das 18h) não é uma run fiável, pois costuma ter alguns desvaneios.



E que devaneios, mais de 70 mm em 6h no interior de Espanha:


----------



## Lightning (4 Ago 2009 às 23:41)

Fil disse:


> E que devaneios, mais de 70 mm em 6h no interior de Espanha:



  Eu já sabia...

Mas olha que em termos de valores de CAPE/LI acho tudo dentro do normal. O resto ainda não analisei. 






*E quanto a precipitações* pode ter esse grande desvaneio que colocaste, mas, olha que desta vez os modelos distribuíram de uma forma melhor a precipitação por Portugal.

*(P.S.: Refirmo-me aos modelos de precipitação do GFS do site www.meteociel.fr)*


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2009 às 23:47)

Penso que já falta pouco para se poder confirmar a chegada dessa cut-off a vir de NE para SW com muito boas condições de trovoada e tempo muito abafado dependendo da posição final dela mas em principio será sobre a PI provocando tempo muito abafado sem vento e trovoadas podendo ser fortes em especial no interior mas podendo fazer em qualquer região...agora é fazer figas para não se alterar assim muito porque algo vai ter de alterar uma vez que ainda falta alguns dias


----------



## psm (4 Ago 2009 às 23:57)

Parece que se esqueceram de que existem mais modelos matematicos de previsão.


----------



## Snifa (5 Ago 2009 às 09:07)

Segundo esta última run das 00 Z ( gfs) está a acontecer o inevitável/esperado....começa a tirar precipitação/instabilidade...o centro depressionário já não está numa posição tão favorável...claro que é apenas uma run, de um modelo....e ainda falta algum tempo....
ou muito me engano, ou trovoadas nem vê-las....e com jeitinho ainda vamos acabar com nortada.... mas o mais provável é acontecer uma subida de temperatura para a semana que vem com circulação de Leste....Desculpem o "péssimismo" mas estou farto de ver os modelos anunciarem algo e à medida que se aproxima a data vão tirando/alterando tudo ou quase tudo.....a partir de agora só quando ouvir os foguetes é que acredito...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Ago 2009 às 09:16)

Aconteçeu tal e qual o que eu disse aqui num post de ontem que o gfs ia começar a tirar a animação, por isso esta saida não me espanta nada, e daqui para a frante devem de tirar cada vez mais.

PS: Conclusão trovoadas zero


----------



## vitamos (5 Ago 2009 às 09:20)

psm disse:


> Parece que se esqueceram de que existem mais modelos matematicos de previsão.



Sim não sejamos só GFSianos, se bem que, nas últimas situações de instabilidade este tem tido um melhor comportamento que o ECM. Já ao nível de temperaturas, nem por isso. Mas vejamos alguns modelos, em termos de sinóptica geral (uns mais prestigiados outros nem por isso) a 120h:

NOGAPS





GFS





GEM





UKMO





ECM






Ou seja:

Pontos positivos: Sinóptica concordante em termos de localização espacial, uma concordância relativamente importante entre os modelos.

Pontos negativos: Vamos lá ver se  a cut off não se desloca demasiado para leste. Ela já esteve estacionada a Oeste, colocou-se em cima de Portugal Continental e agora está mais a Este... Veremos se não afasta mais.

Continuo a achar a situação interessante... Mas o problema é se mexe muito mais.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Ago 2009 às 09:27)

Nem muito calor nem trovoadas pelo país, nem chuva, nem nada de nada .... apenas uma situação normal que temos tido o Verão todo pelo menos no Sul!!
A depressão tb segue os mesmos caminhos que tem seguido este ano, ou seja, vai ver os "nuestros hermanos" !!


----------



## vitamos (5 Ago 2009 às 10:53)

A run das 6z reforça a possibilidade de trovoadas para hoje no Norte do país. Significativo aumento dos valores de CAPE e LI mais favorável:


----------



## ferreirinha47 (5 Ago 2009 às 11:12)

Bons dias, depois dos modelos teram previsto uma situação de algum calor para esta semana que posteriormente foram retirando, eis-nos chegados a 5 de agosto com um verão mais ou menos fresquinho ou normal aqui pelo litoral oeste, a minha perunta é a seguinte, para a semana o que apontam os modelos para terras algarvias? viste que pelo que vi é capaz de haver animação na segundda feira dia 10


----------



## vitamos (5 Ago 2009 às 11:27)

Uma autêntica dança modelística neste momento, é preciso deixar  a água poisar.

A run das 6z do GFS (errónea por natureza) coloca novamente a instabilidade em pleno território alterando o período mais "caótico" para a tarde de Sábado.

Até começarmos a entrar nas 72h é complicado concluir o que quer que seja... Tempos de alguma instabilidade são tempos complicados para os modelos...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2009 às 11:29)

E pronto o S.Pedro já despejou o autoclismo e foi tudo por água abaixo  venha a nortada e o pseudo-calor, esses são garantidos


----------



## vitamos (5 Ago 2009 às 11:30)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Bons dias, depois dos modelos teram previsto uma situação de algum calor para esta semana que posteriormente foram retirando, eis-nos chegados a 5 de agosto com um verão mais ou menos fresquinho ou normal aqui pelo litoral oeste, a minha perunta é a seguinte, para a semana o que apontam os modelos para terras algarvias? viste que pelo que vi é capaz de haver animação na segundda feira dia 10



Tudo indica que serão já dias marcados pelo calor e parece haver uma tendência para estabilização anticiclónica. Contudo o levante anda sempre ali à espreita, por isso receio que seja ainda prematuro ter grandes certezas (Veja-se como os modelos ainda andam a patinar no médio prazo).


----------



## ferreirinha47 (5 Ago 2009 às 12:30)

vitamos disse:


> Tudo indica que serão já dias marcados pelo calor e parece haver uma tendência para estabilização anticiclónica. Contudo o levante anda sempre ali à espreita, por isso receio que seja ainda prematuro ter grandes certezas (Veja-se como os modelos ainda andam a patinar no médio prazo).



Ok, obrigado vitamos pela informaçção, aguardemos então, espero que essa estabilização se concretize para bem das minhas férias


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2009 às 12:40)

Pronto,já foi tudo por agua abaixo,estava a ficar uma fotografia  tão bonita,para servir de poster .


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Ago 2009 às 12:56)

E Pronto mais uma saida mais uma desgraça, agora só metem a animação no sábado mas claro é para o norte e centro, no meio disto tudo quem sofre ( como sempre) é o algarve


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Ago 2009 às 13:03)

Tenham calma malta... Isto é o jogo do tira poe!! Ora agora a norte ora a sul...

Teremos de aguardar pelas saidas dos 2 ou 3 dias que antecedem ao evento! 

Vai tudo tembem depender da posição da depressão...

Já agora não olhem só para os modelos de CAPE, pois as peças do puzzle ainda não estão encaixadas...

É claro que estas saidas foram uma desiluzão mas ainda não podemos dar tanta importancia!! senão morremos de ataque cardieco


----------



## Snifa (5 Ago 2009 às 13:26)

Pois, tal é a "sede" tal é o desejo de animação meteorológica que nos tire deste " marasmo meteorológico" de Verão que estamos a viver que qualquer indicativo de mudança provoca logo ânimo e optimismo mesmo que ainda esteja a umas boas horas de distância e no mundo virtual dos modelos...é perfeitamente normal....

E é como diz o tornado :" é o jogo do tira põe"...

e não há como aguardar 2 ou 3 dias antes para ter a certeza, contudo aquilo que verifico em modelos como o GFS é que para "pôr" é difícil, mas para "tirar" é de uma run para a outra....e, curiosamente, à medida que vai "tirando", a previsão vai ganhando consistência/sustentabilidade, para "menos".... e raramente o é para "mais"....ou seja é muito mais válido e certo para nós o tirar do que o pôr...

enfim ....há que saber aceitar o clima que temos....Portugal não é propriamente um País rico em fenómenos meteorológicos....( pelo menos frequentes, ou tão frequentes como muitos de nós desejariamos)

Venham as próximas runs.... mas em termos de instabilidade não tenho grandes esperanças....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Ago 2009 às 13:43)

Snifa disse:


> Venham as próximas runs.... mas em termos de instabilidade não tenho grandes esperanças....



Até eu já perdi por completo a esperança, quer na instabilidade, quer de ver calor a sério e ter uma máxima absoluta de 40 ºC, como é hábito por aqui se atingir todos os anos.

Na verdade, está a ser um Verão normal, dentro das médias, mas em extremos absolutos está a desiludir.

O ano passado foi o primeiro ano em que não assisti a 40 ºC por aqui, ficando-se a máxima absoluta pelos 37,2 ºC em Moscavide e, curiosamente, pelos 37,3 ºC no aeroporto; estação de Gago Coutinho.

Parece que este ano isso vai voltar a repetir-se e, apesar do calor frequente por aqui ser uma verdade inegável, os valores máximos absolutos nada têm sido de especial até agora.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Ago 2009 às 13:50)

Boa tarde.

Muito se tem aqui escrito (ou falado) em relação à possível vinda de trovoadas, no caso em apreço aqui para o norte.
Apesar de haver uma grande variância nos modelos de previsão, há uma situação que tenho que referir. 
Não é normal as trovoadas aparecerem no período de verão sem que haja calor instalado - e este calor para já anda um pouco ausente. Sei que é relativo o calor interior\litoral, mas se no litoral tivermos calor, maior ele será no interior. E aí sim, penso que há condições para a formação das trovoadas. E não é 1 ou 2 dias de calor que levam necessariamente à formação destas. Como tem dito outros "forumeiros" não são só os valores de cape e de li que demonstam a formação das trovoadas, são necessárias outras condições.

Penso que as trovoadas (tão ansiadas) virão bater à porta mas só após a instalação do calor à superfície - aqui pela região, diz-me a experiência, com 3 dias de calor sustentado acima dos 32\33ºC geram-se condições para a formação das trovoadas (não bastam 1 ou 2 dias para que se gerem essas condições). Por isso penso também, atendendo às previsões do IM, que o calor instalando-se no final da semana, só deverão haver possíveis trovoadas no início da próxima semana.


----------



## rozzo (5 Ago 2009 às 13:51)

Daniel mas só uma pergunta, porque actualmente vejo os teus dados bastante mais próximos e lógicos comparados com as estações de Lisboa, desde que a meu ver melhoraste e muito as tuas instalações, material, etc 
Por esse mesmo motivo, acho é estranho dizeres com tanta fiabilidade que em anos antes tinhas sempre aí 40º. Penso que talvez aí haja uma sobrestima desses máximos anuais que tinhas com as tuas medições antigas e originais..
Não concordas? 

De resto calma, cada RUN está a mudar, mas sim a probabilidade de trovoadas em locais litorais está cada vez mais reduzida, no Algarve então nem se fala..
Começa apenas a colocar no interior Norte e Centro.. Mas ainda pode haver alguma mudança ou surpresa.. Visto a brusquidão de variações nas previsões de RUNs consecutivos...
O ECMWF parece querer dar forma a algum calor mais sustentado no início da próxima semana.. Mas.. Vamos lá ver..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Ago 2009 às 17:18)

Boas

Mais uma voltinha e mais uma cartada!

Eis mais um modelo de CAPE/LI a colocar a situação mais a sul...







:assobio:


----------



## mocha (5 Ago 2009 às 17:20)

Eu ainda tou com esperança para setembro, pelos menos a dois anos foi uma maravilha


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2009 às 17:43)

miguel disse:


> Penso que já falta pouco para se poder confirmar a chegada dessa cut-off a vir de NE para SW com muito boas condições de trovoada e tempo muito abafado dependendo da posição final dela mas em principio será sobre a PI provocando tempo muito abafado sem vento e trovoadas podendo ser fortes em especial no interior mas podendo fazer em qualquer região...agora é fazer figas para não se alterar assim muito porque algo vai ter de alterar uma vez que ainda falta alguns dias



Em relação a esta minha previsão de ontem, mesmo com as voltas que deram os modelos hoje apenas alteraria a rota da cut-off, as trovoadas apenas no interior e se calhar menos intensas e o vento que sopraria mais forte no Litoral...amanha e sexta vai se definir.  E atenção ao calor que poderá vir para o inicio da semana que vem


----------



## Lightning (5 Ago 2009 às 17:51)

mocha disse:


> Eu ainda tou com esperança para setembro, pelos menos a dois anos foi uma maravilha



Assino por baixo...  

Que evento magnífico naqueles dois dias (neste caso duas noites) de trovoada 

Pode ser que em Setembro os modelos nos dêem algumas esperanças. Por agora, como muitos já o disseram aqui, é o tira e põe. Confesso que já estava à espera disto, por isso para mim não é nenhuma desilusão. Os modelos acabam sempre por "estragar tudo" à última da hora...

...Mas é preciso é ter calma, pois também já aconteceu melhorarem tudo à última da hora...  

Eu cá só tiro conclusões lá para sexta-feira.


----------



## beachboy30 (5 Ago 2009 às 19:02)

Com ou sem trovoadas, parece que FINALMENTE vamos ter uma corrente de E/NE aqui pela costa ocidental! E segundo os modelos ECMWF/GFS, parece que não durará apenas 3 dias, como tem sido apanágio neste Verão. Para mim, será ouro sobre azul (a concretizar-se) já que para a próxima semana ainda estarei de férias  Nada melhor que sentir o vento de NE nas praias da Costa da Caparica até quase meio da tarde (neste caso nem interessa se o vento é forte, pois tão quente e seco que é só convida a estar a banhos) .


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2009 às 20:01)

beachboy30 disse:


> Com ou sem trovoadas, parece que FINALMENTE vamos ter uma corrente de E/NE aqui pela costa ocidental! E segundo os modelos ECMWF/GFS, parece que não durará apenas 3 dias, como tem sido apanágio neste Verão. Para mim, será ouro sobre azul (a concretizar-se) já que para a próxima semana ainda estarei de férias  Nada melhor que sentir o vento de NE nas praias da Costa da Caparica até quase meio da tarde (neste caso nem interessa se o vento é forte, pois tão quente e seco que é só convida a estar a banhos) .



Não me parece que no litoral dure mais de 3/4 dias


----------



## psm (5 Ago 2009 às 20:03)

Os modelos andam completamente à nora com a situação que vem ai(instabilidade com calor), escrevo isto pois agora é o ECMWF a colocar instabilidade(cut off) por cima de nós, e com o respectivo calor à superficie e ar frio em altura, coisa que o GFS já o fez e retirou e que este também já fez retirou.

Se calhar é melhor lançar uma moeda ao ar, e ver para onde cai ela, isto para os 2 modelos, pois o outro modelo(NOGAP´S) anda como anda a corrente.

Coloco os 500 hp para verem onde anda o ar frio.


http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009080512!!!step/


Coloco outro também pois estar a ser dado gratis das temperaturas aos 2 metros.


http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!t2m!pop!od!oper!w_t2m30mw!2009080512!!!step/


Isto é que era sonhar mas...


----------



## meteo (5 Ago 2009 às 20:10)

Mário Barros,se vires bem,entre os 2 traços são 5 dias de calor,entre dia 11 e dia 16..E não vejo assim uma descida tão brusca no gráfico para se ter a certeza que o calor não vá continuar..É Verão,mas não é nortada os 3 meses..Eu sei que a nortada é muito agradável,mas o calor será certo a partir de dia 11.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Ago 2009 às 20:42)

rozzo disse:


> Por esse mesmo motivo, acho é estranho dizeres com tanta fiabilidade que em anos antes tinhas sempre aí 40º. Penso que talvez aí haja uma sobrestima desses máximos anuais que tinhas com as tuas medições antigas e originais..
> Não concordas?



O que eu quero dizer é que todos os anos, nem que fosse um vez por ano, se alcançavam valores na casa do 40 ºC aqui na zona.

Repare-se que a estação do aeroporto, praticamente todos os anos toca nos 40 ºC, nem que seja por uma vez; o ano passado foi uma excepção.

E nem sequer estou a pensar nos meus dados antigos, estou mesmo a guiar-me pela estação de Gago Coutinho. Pensando que esta chega, normalmente, todos os anos uma vez aos 40 ºC - e por vezes até mais de uma vez, esporadicamente - e pensando que esta zona, em média, aquece mais 1,0 / 1,5 ºC do que a zona do aeroporto, por estar praticamente 80 metros abaixo da mesma, isto significa que, mesmo que haja anos em que a estação oficial chegue aos 39 ºC, aqui se deve ter chegado, por analogia, é certo,  aos 40 ºC.

Repare-se nos valores máximos absolutos de cada ano, na estação do aeroporto; Gago Coutinho.

2003 - 42,0 ºC confirmados oficialmente
2004 - (sem dados do IM, mas segundo os sites consultáveis 38 ºC)
2005 - (sem dados do IM, mas segundo os sites consultáveis 40 ºC)
2006 - (sem dados do IM, mas segundo os sites consultáveis 38 ºC)
2007 - 40,3 ºC (29/07) e 40,6 ºC (30/07)
2008 - 37,3 ºC

---

Isto para o aeroporto, uma zona em média cerca de 1,0 / 1,5 ºC mais fresca nas máximas em relação a Moscavide, devido à maior altitude. Por analogia, imagine-se os valores por aqui.

Se eu fosse pelos meus dados antigos, aí teria todos os anos máximas na casa dos 43 ºC, pois na altura eu tinha as máximas inflacionadas em cerca de 3 ºC, na grande generalidade das vezes, devido à excessiva exposição do sensor e às condições a que estava sujeito. Hoje isso já não acontece e este assunto das instalações e condições de medição é muito falado no tópico da instrumentação, principalmente no que toca ao rigor das leituras. 

Não me queixo em relação aos valores médios, esses estão bastante bons e perfeitamente dentreo do normal, apenas falo em relação aos máximos absolutos, que este ano estão a desiludir.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2009 às 20:56)

meteo disse:


> Mário Barros,se vires bem,entre os 2 traços são 5 dias de calor,entre dia 11 e dia 16..E não vejo assim uma descida tão brusca no gráfico para se ter a certeza que o calor não vá continuar..É Verão,mas não é nortada os 3 meses..Eu sei que a nortada é muito agradável,mas o calor será certo a partir de dia 11.



Então vamos esperar por dia 11, daqui lá ainda muito calor irá ser cortado, mas é só um suponhamos 

Os traços são os únicos dias que irão sobreviver ao lápis azul (na minha sincera e totalmente amadora opnião) do S.Pedro


----------



## rozzo (5 Ago 2009 às 21:06)

Ok Daniel, já entendi o que querias dizer, referias-te mesmo à zona de Lisboa.. Ok! 
Mesmo assim não concordo totalmente é na parte do ano passado por não ter chegado aos 40º ser uma excepção. Digo isto pelo mesmo argumento no outro dia dos Verões no Porto..
Com isto quero dizer que sim é verdade, desde 2003, e como bem citaste tem havido vários anos em que Lisboa toca nos 40º. Isso está bem na nossa memória.. Mas se olharmos para as séries de muitos anos, são mais excepção os anos em que toca nos 40º, do que os que não toca, esses sim por norma são os habituais. Antes de 2003, penso que houve mesmo muitos anos sem chegar a esse valor! 
Mas sim, se tivermos em conta que nos últimos anos tem sido relativamente frequente, e que temos estado nos anos mais quentes em média de sempre, etc, sim poderemos de facto até ponderar se actualmente não será mais perto do que dizes! 

-------------------------------

Bom, voltando ao tópico.. 
Realmente como disse o psm não estava bem à espera desta saída do ECMWF..
Isto anda tudo às voltas.. Mas começo a pensar que talvez mesmo mais no litoral tenhamos uma moderada "janela de oportunidade" ali algures entre 2ª, 3ª.. A ver vamos! 
Mas pelo menos um pouco mais de calorzito sim.. Não que tenha andado mau aqui estes dias por Lisboa, nada mesmo! Mas pode ser que anime mais a malta do litoral Norte!  

De qualquer forma dou um bocado de razão ao cepticismo do Mário, apesar de sabermos que ele é um dos "congeladores"! 
Digo isto, pois apesar de andarem ali iso's aos 850hPa elevadas no litoral vários dias, sabemos que aí não entram nada fenómenos de superfície, brisas, etc, que dominam completamente o calor extremo no litoral.. E em situações destas, a não ser situações anómalas, com fluxos muito fortes de Este durante um número anormal de dias, há sempre qualquer coisa que acaba por forçar uns dias mais frescos no litoral, mesmo para "equilibrar as forças". 

Mas vamos ver, uns bons dias teremos, isso parece QUASE garantido..


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2009 às 22:14)

Realmente os modelos estão uma confusão para esse possível evento. Temos que dar desconto para as 100 horas que faltam.
Nem a estrutura, nem a localização nem sequer o _timing_ exacto coincidem. Variam entre um cavado "fraco" (GFS) a um mais forte com cutoff no norte (NGP), ou desde uma cutoff bem localizada a SW para nós mas muito fraquinha (ECM) a uma que seria já de meter respeito e muito isolada no interior da PI que poderia ser explosiva mas em Espanha (UKM). A minha aposta vai para um cavado médio a trazer alguma instabilidade ao terço interior norte do país. Mas aguardemos.

*GFS/ECM/NGP/UKM*







Após o evento, como alguns já referiram, o anticiclone nos modelos parece querer estender-se em crista para Reino Unido e/ou França:

*GFS e NGP (144 horas)*






Conforme o posicionamento da crista mais ou menos a norte e mais ou menos para leste/França, pelo menos alguma circulação de NE parece que vamos ter e com alguma sorte de leste. Penso que as máximas podem ser quentes mas nada de excepcional/muito desagradável, conforme o evento se prolongue ou não, mas as mínimas serão mais altas, o que deve agradar sobretudo aos que tanto se queixam a norte.


----------



## meteo (6 Ago 2009 às 00:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Então vamos esperar por dia 11, daqui lá ainda muito calor irá ser cortado, mas é só um suponhamos
> 
> Os traços são os únicos dias que irão sobreviver ao lápis azul (na minha sincera e totalmente amadora opnião) do S.Pedro



Não sejas assim.. 
Deviamos acreditar no calor que pode ai vir,que pode ser que de sorte..O litoral merece algum calor também! Pronto,depois disso que venha a nortada!

Certo,certo(ou quase certo como diz o Rozzo) estará que vem calor(poucos dias ou muitos) a partir de dia 10/11..

Até lá bastante vento de Norte,mas com a curiosidade do vento ser praticamente o mesmo de manha e ao fim da tarde..Não teremos os normais dias de Verão no litoral,de vento fraco de manha e vento moderado de tarde..Começará logo moderado,não aumentando praticamente nada nas horas seguintes..

No interior não estará calor abrasador,dias agradáveis diria! Temperaturas se ultrapassarem os 30 graus,deverá ser muito pouco acima.


----------



## Gongas (6 Ago 2009 às 00:22)

Boa noite, tenho uma festa ao ar livre para realizar no próximo sábado a tarde/ noite na zona de Coimbra, parece que há possibilidade de alguma chuva e trovoada para esse dia ou talvez não?


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2009 às 00:37)

Gongas disse:


> Boa noite, tenho uma festa ao ar livre para realizar no próximo sábado a tarde/ noite na zona de Coimbra, parece que há possibilidade de alguma chuva e trovoada para esse dia ou talvez não?



Sim já vai ser arriscado mas nunca se sabe onde poderá fazer  mas nessa altura a zona centro tem condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas!


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2009 às 08:51)

Bom dia, 

Já começa a ganhar boa consistência o estabelecimento de uma circulação de Leste para a semana que vem!É o regreso do calor para muitas regiões com o litoral incluído onde se poderão atingir valores acima dos 30 graus lá para quinta feira  dia 13/08:






,

andando 40/50km para o interior as temperaturas poderão mesmo atingir ou ultrapassar os 35ºc...

Em princípio esta situação deverá manter-se por toda a semana,e quem sabe lá mais para o fim da semana se possa estabelecer um vale depressionário com aguaceiros e trovoadas, para acabar em beleza a semana de calor....


----------



## Veterano (6 Ago 2009 às 08:57)

Vince disse:


> Conforme o posicionamento da crista mais ou menos a norte e mais ou menos para leste/França, pelo menos alguma circulação de NE parece que vamos ter e com alguma sorte de leste. Penso que as máximas podem ser quentes mas nada de excepcional/muito desagradável, conforme o evento se prolongue ou não, mas as mínimas serão mais altas, o que deve agradar sobretudo aos que tanto se queixam a norte.



  Aqui no litoral norte e apenas para quem faz praia, porque para quem trabalha está bem assim, não nos queixamos das mínimas mas sim das máximas, que mesmo junto ao mar já há várias semanas não devem ter ultrapasado os 22-22º.

  Se conjugarmos este facto com nevoeiro/nuvens/algum vento, os banhistas nortenhos devem estar a aproveitar 1-2 bons dias de praia por semana.

  Vamos aguardar pelas melhorias anunciadas.


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2009 às 10:32)

A evolução dos modelos para a situação de possível instabilidade. 

Até às 72 horas boa sintonia, tudo começa com uma cavado, a diferença é a de uns deixarem uma pequena cutoff a S/SW na extremidade do cavado e outros não. O UKM aproximou-se do ECM nesse cenário, antes tinha a cutoff mas no interior da Península o que só daria para os espanhóis. O ECM aprofundou um pouco mais a cutoff. O GFS mantém-se apenas no cavado, o NGP mais ou menos o mesmo embora tenha um cavado mais alongado para SW e ensaie também a cutoff embora muito fraca e fugaz.

A cutoff do ECM ou UKM estão bem localizadas embora não pareçam muito expressivas e é difícil saber os seus efeitos sem termos mapas como os de humidade, instabilidade ou precipitação.


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2009 às 10:39)

Gongas disse:


> Boa noite, tenho uma festa ao ar livre para realizar no próximo sábado a tarde/ noite na zona de Coimbra, parece que há possibilidade de alguma chuva e trovoada para esse dia ou talvez não?



Vai acompanhando os mapas de precipitação, até porque os modelos diferem quanto aos dias. A chuva de trovoadas acertar num determinado local é sempre uma lotaria e em termos de probabilidade é sempre algo baixíssimo, eu não ficaria muito preocupado com o assunto. Se por acaso for o teu casamento, boa sorte e parabéns  Se não for, boa sorte na mesma  



Veterano disse:


> Aqui no litoral norte e apenas para quem faz praia, porque para quem trabalha está bem assim, não nos queixamos das mínimas mas sim das máximas, que mesmo junto ao mar já há várias semanas não devem ter ultrapasado os 22-22º:



Pois, aí no litoral será então mais das máximas. Mas estava a pensar nos pobres desgraçados que tem tido mínimas de  12ºC e assim no interior norte/centro.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2009 às 11:24)

Vince disse:


> ...Mas estava a pensar nos pobres desgraçados que tem tido mínimas de  12ºC e assim no interior norte/centro.



Epá, chamar-me desgraçado não!!!  Tenho tido até abaixo dos 10,0ºC (mínimas de 7,0º e 7,5ºC inclusivé). Para dormir era uma maravilha! Agora que aí vem o calor vão voltar as noites de sono interrompido pela sede, pela luz a entrar pela janela aberta, pelas melgas a aproveitar a pele "desnuda" - pijamas e lençois ficam bem ao longe...

*Mas também o clima é feito disto e é sempre bom ter um pouco de calor todos os anos - mesmo que tarde apareça é bem vindo, como é o deste verão.*

Bom dia

P.S.: ainda cai a espaços uma chuva "molha-tolos"


----------



## Aurélio (6 Ago 2009 às 11:38)

Acho que este mês não é o mês propicio para a ocorrência de trovoadas, mas tb é verdade que nos proximos dias ou não, existem algumas condições para que tal ocorram no Interior Norte e Centro!!
Aqui pelo Sul não espero nada de nada antes de Setembro, quando estas depressões mencionadas por voces, aparecem em força ... pois esse sim é o mês delas !!

Um pequeno áparte .. estive consultando os dados de algumas estações meteorológicas do Algarve e posso afirmar de acordo com os dados do "SNIRH" que no Algarve caiu somente metade do que é normal desde Outubro o que vai de acordo com os dados do Algarvio_1980, cerca de 250 mm desde Outubro é obra !!

Alguns dados de algumas estações a titulo de curiosidade (do Sul):
Reliquias - 143 mm
ALB. Bravura - 398 mm
São Brás de Alportel - 437.7 mm
MartinLongo - 202 mm
Serpa - 227 mm

A maior parte das localidades do interior tem valores de 50% abaixo dos valores normais  para o ano 2008/2009, e o resto 50% a 75%, apenas uma pequena faixa do litoral Centro está entre 75% a 90% !!


----------



## trepkos (6 Ago 2009 às 11:50)

Aristocrata disse:


> Epá, chamar-me desgraçado não!!!  Tenho tido até abaixo dos 10,0ºC (mínimas de 7,0º e 7,5ºC inclusivé). Para dormir era uma maravilha! Agora que aí vem o calor vão voltar as noites de sono interrompido pela sede, pela luz a entrar pela janela aberta, pelas melgas a aproveitar a pele "desnuda" - pijamas e lençois ficam bem ao longe...
> 
> *Mas também o clima é feito disto e é sempre bom ter um pouco de calor todos os anos - mesmo que tarde apareça é bem vindo, como é o deste verão.*
> 
> ...



O Sofrimento dos do Sul para dormir


----------



## Lightning (6 Ago 2009 às 12:14)

Não consigo perceber o IM... Em que modelos é que eles se baseiam para prever 26 graus de temperatura mínima? 

Que eu veja, quer no GFS quer nos outros modelos, nenhum deles prevê assim mínimas tão altas e ainda por cima mesmo junto ao litoral!


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2009 às 12:27)

Aurélio disse:


> Acho que este mês não é o mês propicio para a ocorrência de trovoadas, mas tb é verdade que nos proximos dias ou não, existem algumas condições para que tal ocorram no Interior Norte e Centro!!
> Aqui pelo Sul não espero nada de nada antes de Setembro, quando estas depressões mencionadas por voces, aparecem em força ... pois esse sim é o mês delas !!



Não é o mais propício mas olha que deve haver muita gente aqui que se lembra de umas belas trovoadas, penso que na metade sul do país, nos primeiros dias de Agosto de 2003 durante a onda de calor. Eu estava de passagem em Silves e assisti a umas potentes. Existia uma cutoff embora mais a Oeste do que está a ser modelada por alguns modelos.

*1/2 Agosto 2003*


----------



## rozzo (6 Ago 2009 às 12:33)

Por acaso tem algumas semelhanças..
Mas também foi um episódio muito peculiar, vi de tudo..
Desde dias antes na costa Alentejana e Algarvia, de férias, sem acompanhar nem sonhar o que aí vinha, que realmente havia instabilidade, com nuvens de chuva no mar ao longe, que nunca chegavam a terra. Vi um microburst ou algo do género, seco, em Porto Covo, que levantou do nada metade das tendas do campismo, completamente marado. Vi no dia 1 Agosto grandes nuvens na viagem para Lisboa, naquele dia incrível de calor. Nessa noite estavam 35º em Lisboa, e relampejava ao longe.. Lembro das constantes notícias de trovoadas secas a atear fogos em dias depois..

Com isto quero chegar que realmente a essa vaga brutal de calor, estava associada instabilidade, os campos estavam colocados de maneira muito peculiar, e tudo se juntou.. Há de facto algumas semelhanças, mas esperemos que não passe disso mesmo.. Era muito mau sinal!! Oxalá o ECMWF esteja ligeiramente ou bastante errado!


PS: Lightning.. Já se falou isso aqui muitas vezes! Serão saídas directas do ECMWF certamente, o modelo que o IM usa para mais de 2/3 dias.. E são directas, sem tratamento humano, provavelmente por interpolação ou então com escolha do ponto mais próximo..
E normalmente, em situações de calor extremo, quando a brisa marítima é cortada, são as regiões litorais as com mínimas mais desesperantes, visto que maior parte do interior, salvo excepções como Portalegre e isso acaba por arrefecer bem de noite..


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2009 às 12:45)

Estive a ver os arquivos de 2003, e afinal foi mais generalizada do que pensei, e a instabilidade manteve-se repartida por alguns dias

Por exemplo a madrugada de 2 de Agosto 2003:


----------



## vitamos (6 Ago 2009 às 12:53)

Lightning disse:


> Que eu veja, quer no GFS quer nos outros modelos, nenhum deles prevê assim mínimas tão altas e ainda por cima mesmo junto ao litoral!



Ora cá está "que se veja"...

O rozzo já respondeu e bem, mas acrescento só que aquilo que não vemos o IM provavelmente poderá ver através do output dos dados do ECM. Ou seja se o ECM tivesse um output em que pudesses ver com as temperaturas a 2m, tirarias por ti mesmo esses valores de mínima.


----------



## AnDré (6 Ago 2009 às 12:56)

Vince disse:


> Estive a ver os arquivos de 2003, e afinal foi mais generalizada do que pensei, e a instabilidade manteve-se repartida por alguns dias
> 
> Por exemplo a madrugada de 2 de Agosto 2003:



Penso que foi nessa madrugada que assisti a uma enorme trovoada por volta das 3h da manhã em Vila Pouca de Aguiar. Pouco ou nada choveu, mas as descargas eléctricas foram muitas. E se na altura já o país estava envolto em chamas, com essa noite, a situação não melhorou. Pelo menos em Vila Pouca. Na serra, eram inumeros os pequenos focos de incêndio que surgiam a cada raio que atinga a serra.

À parte disso, foi um espectáculo eléctrico magnífico!


----------



## Lightning (6 Ago 2009 às 13:43)

vitamos disse:


> Ora cá está "que se veja"...
> 
> O rozzo já respondeu e bem, mas acrescento só que aquilo que não vemos o IM provavelmente poderá ver através do output dos dados do ECM. Ou seja se o ECM tivesse um output em que pudesses ver com as temperaturas a 2m, tirarias por ti mesmo esses valores de mínima.



Vitamos, estás a querer dizer que o IM tem uma espécie de "tabela" (tal como a do MeteoPT, se quiseres fazer comparação) com os valores de output do ECM em que se baseiam para colocar aqueles valores de temperatura e isso?


----------



## vitamos (6 Ago 2009 às 13:58)

Lightning disse:


> Vitamos, estás a querer dizer que o IM tem uma espécie de "tabela" (tal como a do MeteoPT, se quiseres fazer comparação) com os valores de output do ECM em que se baseiam para colocar aqueles valores de temperatura e isso?



A forma como isso é feito (tabela, mapa, output próprio) não sei, mas basicamente a ideia é essa


----------



## rozzo (6 Ago 2009 às 14:11)

Será output directo, sai o valor directamente do modelo para a previsão! Não é uma questão de se basearem! É uma questão de ser o valor exacto que está no modelo!


----------



## vitamos (6 Ago 2009 às 14:19)

Lightning disse:


> Que eu veja, quer no GFS quer nos outros modelos, nenhum deles prevê assim mínimas tão altas e ainda por cima mesmo junto ao litoral!



Já agora deixa-me só fazer uma achega...

É que até mesmo o GFS assume essa possibilidade das mínimas altas, pelo menos já a "roçarem" os 25 graus....






Aliás quanto à questão calor começa a haver mesmo uma certa concordância... Altura de ver as esplanadas nocturnas bem compostas. O problema é que os dias se avizinham abrasadores. Veremos se existe alguma atenuação, até porque a situação deste fim de semana é importante em relação aos dias seguintes.


----------



## rozzo (6 Ago 2009 às 14:36)

Aproveitando a deixa do Vitamos desse output do GFS, e apesar de aí não estar o dia seguinte, que era o que vi no wetterzentrale nem o vento, reparei que logo no dia  a seguir já tem uma quebra significativa e com vento de W/SW.

Isto em relação à conversa de ontem, de aguentar ou não muito tempo no litoral com calor intenso. Pois por mais que estejam temperaturas elevadas em altitude, muito raramente há dias seguidos sem o calor causar uma estrutura no campo da pressão que acaba por trazer este ar de W/SW mais fresco a atenuar as coisas no litoral, e a quebrar as sequências de onda de calor nestas zonas..

Ou seja, apesar de ainda faltar uma semana, e várias coisas poderem mudar..
Os modelos de larga escala, já a distância nos lembram que calor extremo em Lisboa p.ex pode não durar mais que 2/3 dias e ser logo quebrado..







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


E já agora, também para completar o exemplo do Vitamos, em relação ainda à história dos valores na página do IM, e mais uma vez recorrendo ao GFS, aqui fica o meteograma de um ponto sobre o mar, em frente a Lisboa.
Como é de esperar quase sem amplitude térmica por estar sobre o mar, e nota-se perfeitamente quando o vento sinóptico roda para E/NE a passagem para valores quase constantes perto dos 25º..


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2009 às 14:52)

rozzo disse:


> Aproveitando a deixa do Vitamos desse output do GFS, e apesar de aí não estar o dia seguinte, que era o que vi no wetterzentrale nem o vento, reparei que logo no dia  a seguir já tem uma quebra significativa e com vento de W/SW.
> 
> Isto em relação à conversa de ontem, de aguentar ou não muito tempo no litoral com calor intenso. Pois por mais que estejam temperaturas elevadas em altitude, muito raramente há dias seguidos sem o calor causar uma estrutura no campo da pressão que acaba por trazer este ar de W/SW mais fresco a atenuar as coisas no litoral, e a quebrar as sequências de onda de calor nestas zonas..
> 
> ...




É bem verdade, aqui no Porto mesmo que esteja uma semana inteira com circulação de Leste, normalmente são os 2/3 primeiros dias dessa circulação  os mais quentes..e se for suficientemente forte poderá haver 1 dia em que o vento não mude para SW,W ou NW e aí sim aquece bem!Basta o Leste não ser tão forte de manhã ( do tipo brisa )que a brisa marítima entra mais cedo, por vezes por volta das 10/11 horas já cá está....Não me lembro recentemente de mais que um dia de vento Leste de manhã à noite durante o Verão.Em relação a esta situação prevista para a próxima semana, penso que será do género de manhã vento Leste ,rodando para W ou NW a partir do meio dia ou 14 horas...não permitindo que a temperatura máxima suba mais que 32/33 ºc ( se tanto), não me parece circulação suficientemente forte para se aguentar até ao pôr do sol aqui no litoral...sempre de Leste... mas isso só na altura é que se poderá visualizar e tirar conclusões.... no interior a história já será outra....


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2009 às 17:28)

O Foreca.com está aprevêr muita instabilidade par o meio da próxima semana(3ª, 4ª, 5ª e 6ª), com descargas, vento forte, chuva forte...

Há alguma possibilidade?


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Ago 2009 às 19:06)

Pedro disse:


> O Foreca.com está aprevêr muita instabilidade par o meio da próxima semana(3ª, 4ª, 5ª e 6ª), com descargas, vento forte, chuva forte...
> 
> Há alguma possibilidade?



Reafirmo que estes programas valem o que valem, mas o weather watcher, que é surpreendentemente fiável, para a próxima semana não dá nada de especial, excepto um aumento da temperatura a partir de 2ª feira...
De qualquer forma, pelo que tenho lido neste tópico, reina a incerteza no médio prazo, incerteza essa maior que o normal para o médio prazo dos modelos, já por natureza incertos...


----------



## irpsit (6 Ago 2009 às 19:27)

Rozzo, eu vivi o mesmo.
Na noite de 31 para 1 de Agosto de 2003 acampei numa zona do vale do Tejo junto à fronteira. Estava tanto calor, máximas a rondar os 47°C, e mínimas de 30-35°C. Sim, e vi tb os microburts incrivelmente quentes que falaste. Na altura eu nem acreditava no que estava a experienciar! Caíam pingos quentes, rajadas subitas que pareciam tiradas dum forno, trovoada muito estranha e cinza a cair do céu. Foi das noites mais estranhas da minha vida. E nao dormi em lado nenhum porque no local onde ia acampar os bombeiros mandaram-nos sair por causa dos fogos que estavam a chegar ao nosso local. Foi de facto muita sorte, apesar de ter sido uma valente aventura de imprevistos!

Se os modelos se confirmarem, entao iremos ter uma onda de calor pelo menos com temperaturas a chegar de novo aos 40-45°C lá pelo dia 10-12 de Agosto!



rozzo disse:


> Por acaso tem algumas semelhanças..
> Mas também foi um episódio muito peculiar, vi de tudo..
> Desde dias antes na costa Alentejana e Algarvia, de férias, sem acompanhar nem sonhar o que aí vinha, que realmente havia instabilidade, com nuvens de chuva no mar ao longe, que nunca chegavam a terra. Vi um microburst ou algo do género, seco, em Porto Covo, que levantou do nada metade das tendas do campismo, completamente marado. Vi no dia 1 Agosto grandes nuvens na viagem para Lisboa, naquele dia incrível de calor. Nessa noite estavam 35º em Lisboa, e relampejava ao longe.. Lembro das constantes notícias de trovoadas secas a atear fogos em dias depois..
> 
> ...


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2009 às 19:45)

A guerra está aberta entre o GFS  e o Europeu  o Europeu tem ainda a companhia de UKMO GEM e NOGAPS todos estes colocam a cut-off a SW de Portugal a partir de Domingo e assim teríamos boas trovoadas em especial no Sul  e tempo mais quente para a semana!! Quem irá ganhar esta  "guerra"??


----------



## David sf (6 Ago 2009 às 20:58)

Uma guerra um pouco esquizofrénica, uma vez que o ECM tem hoje uma previsão parecida à do GFS há 2 dias, e o GFS tem mapas parecidos aos do ECM desse mesmo dia. Mas a maioria dos modelos põe a cut-off junto ao Cabo São Vicente, a melhor posição para abranger democraticamente todo o país. O ECM das 12 ainda é mais festivo, dado que depois desta cut-off estacionar junto ao Algarve durante uns 4 dias, ainda servirá de atractor de uma outra depressão, lá para meio do mês. Neste momento das duas uma: ou o GFS dá uma 'sova' aos restantes modelos, ou passa pela vergonha de ser o único dos modelos credíveis a falhar, já a menos de 72 horas do acontecimento. 
Quanto a calor, não sei onde alguns de vós estão a ver o calor extremo. Pode vir a acontecer, se a depressão for para a Madeira ou Canárias, mas nenhum dos modelos vê isso. Poderá sim, haver uma corrente de leste, que trará calor inclusive ao litoral oeste, mas nunca para se atingirem temperaturas superiores a 40. O GFS que é dos modelos importante o mais quente, não mete mais do que 38 graus em Beja em todo o primeiro painel. Os restantes, ECM, UKMO, NOGAPS, nem isso. Creio que o dia mais quente do ano, vai acabar por ser o já distante 21 de Junho.


----------



## Lightning (6 Ago 2009 às 21:01)

miguel disse:


> A guerra está aberta entre o GFS  e o Europeu  o Europeu tem ainda a companhia de UKMO GEM e NOGAPS todos estes colocam a cut-off a SW de Portugal a partir de Domingo e assim teríamos boas trovoadas em especial no Sul  e tempo mais quente para a semana!! Quem irá ganhar esta  "guerra"??



Que ganhe o NOGAPS 

Agora falando a sério, só o GFS é que parece estar a querer "isolar-se" dos outros modelos...


----------



## beachboy30 (6 Ago 2009 às 21:14)

Na minha humilde opinião, em algumas zonas do litoral oeste, a máxima do ano vai ser atingida para a semana. Uma corrente de leste suportada quer pelo AA junto ao golfo da Biscaia em conjunto com uma "cut-off" a SW de Portugal (embora seja em altitude) podem dar origem as umas valentes "brisas" de leste mesmo no litoral oeste, até praticamente meio da tarde. Em Junho não me parece termos tido disso. É aguardar. Certo certo é que a próxima semana vai ser a mais quente desde final de Junho, sem dúvida. É o adeus à nortada, pelo menos durante uns dias. E já não era sem tempo. Julho no litoral ocidental foi o que se viu: talvez na média mas em termos de extremos, que desilusão... Agosto começou agora e vamos ver o que nos traz a semana que vem, já que estas 2 primeiras foram mais do mesmo: verão tipicamente português (podia ser pior ).


----------



## meteo (6 Ago 2009 às 21:37)

beachboy30 disse:


> Na minha humilde opinião, em algumas zonas do litoral oeste, a máxima do ano vai ser atingida para a semana. Uma corrente de leste suportada quer pelo AA junto ao golfo da Biscaia em conjunto com uma "cut-off" a SW de Portugal (embora seja em altitude) podem dar origem as umas valentes "brisas" de leste mesmo no litoral oeste, até praticamente meio da tarde. Em Junho não me parece termos tido disso. É aguardar. Certo certo é que a próxima semana vai ser a mais quente desde final de Junho, sem dúvida. É o adeus à nortada, pelo menos durante uns dias. E já não era sem tempo. Julho no litoral ocidental foi o que se viu: talvez na média mas em termos de extremos, que desilusão... Agosto começou agora e vamos ver o que nos traz a semana que vem, já que estas 2 primeiras foram mais do mesmo: verão tipicamente português (podia ser pior ).



 Concordo..Julho em termos de temperaturas pode ter estado na média,mas foi muito ventoso,o que faz com que algum calor que estivesse nem se notasse..Mais ventoso que o normal,na minha opinião..É normal nortada na costa ocidental..Não é normal ter vento todos os dias!
Na próxima semana o windguru(normalmente acerta) coloca bastante calor para a costa ocidental! E por volta das 14 horas,coloca de dia 11 até 14 um verdadeiro forno


----------



## belem (6 Ago 2009 às 22:07)

irpsit disse:


> Rozzo, eu vivi o mesmo.
> Na noite de 31 para 1 de Agosto de 2003 acampei numa zona do vale do Tejo junto à fronteira. Estava tanto calor, máximas a rondar os 47°C, e mínimas de 30-35°C. Sim, e vi tb os microburts incrivelmente quentes que falaste. Na altura eu nem acreditava no que estava a experienciar! Caíam pingos quentes, rajadas subitas que pareciam tiradas dum forno, trovoada muito estranha e cinza a cair do céu. Foi das noites mais estranhas da minha vida. E nao dormi em lado nenhum porque no local onde ia acampar os bombeiros mandaram-nos sair por causa dos fogos que estavam a chegar ao nosso local. Foi de facto muita sorte, apesar de ter sido uma valente aventura de imprevistos!
> 
> Se os modelos se confirmarem, entao iremos ter uma onda de calor pelo menos com temperaturas a chegar de novo aos 40-45°C lá pelo dia 10-12 de Agosto!



Foste a um encontro de Astronomia em Mação?


----------



## vitamos (7 Ago 2009 às 09:10)

Pedro disse:


> O Foreca.com está aprevêr muita instabilidade par o meio da próxima semana(3ª, 4ª, 5ª e 6ª), com descargas, vento forte, chuva forte...
> 
> Há alguma possibilidade?



Se esse site prevê isso para a próxima semana, então não sei a que modelos irá buscar a sua previsão. Se outros sites são pouco credíveis esse não me parece mesmo nada credível.


----------



## LuisFilipe (7 Ago 2009 às 09:19)

offshore de verão? óptimo 

So é pena o calorão que se faz sentir quando o vento ta de leste no verão. 

Bem, mas no verão o pessoal quer é calor mesmo, por isso que venha ele.


----------



## David sf (7 Ago 2009 às 10:07)

vitamos disse:


> Se esse site prevê isso para a próxima semana, então não sei a que modelos irá buscar a sua previsão. Se outros sites são pouco credíveis esse não me parece mesmo nada credível.



Ia buscar à saída do ECM das 12 de ontem. Geralmente muda por volta das 10 e meia, vai tirar tudo, pois o ECM também o fez. Neste momento não vale a pena olhar nem para o ECM nem para o GFS, visto que não têm duas saídas parecidas consecutivas. 
O NOGAPS mantém-se inalterado há vários dias, com uma cut-off muito pronunciada a aafectar todo o país.


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2009 às 11:18)

O GFS está a tirar bastante calor nesta ultima actualização das 06Z.Em compensação está a colocar mais precipitação que , embora não seja significativa sobre Portugal ( é mais sobre a parte central/oeste de Espanha) indica claramente uma situação mais definida  de possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas, nomeadamente no interior do País, e que ( eventualmente ) se poderão estender ao litoral... É apenas mais uma run entre outras que ainda faltam sair, só lá para domingo é que a situação dos modelos sairá mais clarificada...se temos calor sem precipitação , ou tempo mais fresco mas com aguaceiros e trovoadas....pessoalmente prefiro a segunda opção...

Neste mapa por exemplo para as 87 horas, precipitação "forte" está "às portas" do Alentejo:


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2009 às 11:21)

Nas saídas da meia noite a tendência é de colocar a cutoff nas proximidades do estreito não dizendo provavelmente nada a Portugal. GFS, ECM e UKM a dizerem agora quase o mesmo a 96 horas. O NGP ainda mantém a SW. Mas 96 horas com cutoff's é uma eternidade modelística, vai mudar muita vez ainda.


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2009 às 13:10)

Pois o GFS foi apanhar o comboio dos modelos que a metem a SW     penso que iremos ter boas trovoadas no interior antes de vir o calor a sério que será a partir de quarta que se vai manifestar com força de dia e de noite...Tudo depende onde vai terminar a cutoff no final, acredito ou a SW ou no interior de Espanha!


----------



## Lightning (7 Ago 2009 às 13:23)

miguel disse:


> A guerra está aberta entre o GFS  e o Europeu  o Europeu tem ainda a companhia de UKMO GEM e NOGAPS todos estes colocam a cut-off a SW de Portugal a partir de Domingo e assim teríamos boas trovoadas em especial no Sul  e tempo mais quente para a semana!! Quem irá ganhar esta  "guerra"??



Se não consegues vence-los, junta-te a eles.


----------



## vitamos (7 Ago 2009 às 13:43)

Isto vai ser até á ultima mesmo...

A colocação da cut off é de extrema importância. Em termos de animação ter uma cut off muito em cima pode ser enganador, uma vez que a conveccão andará em torno da mesma. Muito afastado acaba por também não causar instabilidade acentuada. Uma colocação perfeita ao gosto de todos é complicada... Mas alguma coisa sobrará certamente em parte do território. Acho que isto vai acabar claramente em necessidade absoluta de now casting, com muitas flutuações e correcções até mesmo à hora exacta dos eventos.


----------



## Lightning (7 Ago 2009 às 13:53)

vitamos disse:


> Isto vai ser até á ultima mesmo...
> 
> A colocação da cut off é de extrema importância. Em termos de animação ter uma cut off muito em cima pode ser enganador, uma vez que a conveccão andará em torno da mesma. Muito afastado acaba por também não causar instabilidade acentuada. Uma colocação perfeita ao gosto de todos é complicada... Mas alguma coisa sobrará certamente em parte do território. Acho que isto vai acabar claramente em necessidade absoluta de now casting, com muitas flutuações e correcções até mesmo à hora exacta dos eventos.



Assino por baixo. 

Uma boa prova disso é esta mudança do GFS à última da hora. O NOGAPS foi até agora o modelo que talvez se manteve quase inalterado. Agora é cada um para seu lado. Uns adiam a animação, outros antecipam-na, enfim... É normal em situações destas acontecer isto.


----------



## Fantkboy (7 Ago 2009 às 18:12)

Esta é uma posição da cut-of em que nada nos favorece! Os restantes modelos mais ou menos em sintonia! Vamos a ver o que irá mudar nas proximas runs! E não devem ficar admirados se mudar radicalmente! É normal neste tipo de sistema! Abraços!


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2009 às 22:53)

Para já estão todos a meter a cutoff entre o sul de Portugal e o estreito. O ECM tinha posto a cutoff no estreito mas muito fraquinha na run das 00z agora volta a intensificá-la

*ECM Antes e depois*






Como já foi referido a posição dela ali não é favorável, a ideal é sempre a W/SW de Portugal, embora seja sempre possível que estando no estreito entre alguma instabilidade pelo interior sul e interior centro vinda de Espanha.

*Precipitação do ECM 10/11 Agosto*






De qualquer forma mesmo localizada ali no estreito, ela terá um papel importante para o calor em Portugal nos dias que se seguem à cutoff e tudo indica que teremos dias bastantes quentes a partir de 3ªf


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2009 às 00:56)

Para já, a instabilidade vai centrar-se hoje, *segundo as previsões*, nas regiões do norte e centro.





Cape und Lifted Index (Sábado, 8 de Agosto de 2009_18h00)


----------



## Vince (8 Ago 2009 às 10:44)

Há razoáveis condições hoje para haver trovoadas no interior norte e centro. O CAPE é bastante modesto mas o CIN está bom para elas romperem com relativa facilidade. Também existe humidade disponível. Convergência não está grande coisa, está melhor do lado de lá da fronteira. O fluxo ao final da tarde nos níveis baixos é de norte e nos médios de noroeste. A ocorrerem à partida não serão severas dado os valores baixos de CAPE. Em Espanha, para variar, está explosivo.

CAPE/LI





Humidade


----------



## cardu (8 Ago 2009 às 11:51)

bem, desta vez parece que vem muito calor.....

agora que estou a trabalhar não calha nada bem....

será que vai ser parecido a vaga de calor de 2003???


----------



## Vince (8 Ago 2009 às 12:12)

cardu disse:


> bem, desta vez parece que vem muito calor.....
> agora que estou a trabalhar não calha nada bem....
> será que vai ser parecido a vaga de calor de 2003???
> 
> falam para aí em cut off e nao sei quê!!!



Vem calor, mas aguardemos para ver quanto. Por acaso a última saída do GFS já tirou algum, vai acompanhando os mapas dos modelos. 
Não parece que seja nada como 2003 que foi um cenário excepcional em que contribuiu a sinóptica do momento bem como tudo o que vinha de trás. 

Em relação à cut off-low, é uma depressão isolada em altura. Em 2003 por acaso também havia uma que contribuiu para a severidade do evento, mas estava localizada a Oeste de Portugal e que dessa forma cortava qualquer fluxo de norte em Portugal ajudando também a que entrasse muito mais calor vindo de África. Configuração diferente desta que de qualquer forma ainda está um pouco indefinida mas parece nos modelos não conseguir ir mais para Oeste, deve ficar-se algures entre o sul de Portugal e o estreito de Gibraltar.


----------



## C.R (8 Ago 2009 às 20:37)

Boa tarde, neste momento estou no Porto, visto que esta previsto algum calor para a próxima semana incluindo o litoral norte, como estará a água do mar? Não sei se esta questão seria colocada aqui!  É que estou com idéias de ir até a praia, mas se continuar a 16C não é muito confortável... Agradeço desde já.


----------



## Skizzo (8 Ago 2009 às 21:29)

Nao me parece que vá aumentar. Estava nos 18ºC há 2 dois dias, agora está nos 16ºC.


----------



## cardu (9 Ago 2009 às 08:16)

boas, para se falar em vaga de calor, quantos dias consecutivos são necessários para se poder atribuir tal designação???


----------



## David sf (9 Ago 2009 às 08:40)

cardu disse:


> boas, para se falar em vaga de calor, quantos dias consecutivos são necessários para se poder atribuir tal designação???



6 dias consecutivos com temperaturas máximas superiores em pelo menos 5 graus à normal climatológica.


----------



## irpsit (9 Ago 2009 às 09:02)

O accuweather já prevê temperaturas a chegar aos 32º no Porto, 35º em Braga,   35º em Lisboa, 39º em Beja, com os dias mais quente entre 11 e 17 de Agosto.

Claro que basta a depressão térmica alterar-se um pouco, e as máximas podem ser 2-3º acima ou abaixo. Mas vão ser certamente dias quentes. Mas nada anormal.


----------



## David sf (9 Ago 2009 às 09:41)

E a partir de agora de olho no satélite e no radar. O Aladin mete precipitação para esta tarde no interior sul, ao contrário do ECM e do GFS. A partir de amanhã as temperaturas começam a subir, podendo existir uma onda de calor a partir de Terça ou Quarta. Parece que existem condições para que seja uma situação duradoura, pode ser superior a uma semana, resta saber se as máximas serão altas o suficiente para estarem 5 graus acima da normal. Os modelos são mais ou menos unânimes a colocar temperaturas entre os 35 e os 40 graus no interior. No litoral há algumas dúvidas se a circulação de leste é suficiente para impedir a nortada vespertina.


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2009 às 12:50)

David sf disse:


> O Aladin mete precipitação para esta tarde no interior sul, ao contrário do ECM e do GFS.



Pois é, bem visto, não tinha reparado no Aladin. O GFS não tem nada, o ECM tem umas pintinhas de precipitação no sul e o HIRLAM no interior norte.







O GFS mete o CAPE mais concentrado no sul






Mas tem humidade aos 700hpa por todo o interior:






Penso que as hipóteses são validas para todo o interior mas com o Alentejo em vantagem, mas tal como ontem, parece coisa fraca, e a convergência está novamente melhor do lado espanhol. Uma coisa interessante que notei é que o GFS modelava aquelas nuvens que estão bastante a Oeste de Portugal como estando quase encostadas a esta hora, o que pode indiciar maior radiação durante a tarde do que está a modelar.


----------



## Lightning (9 Ago 2009 às 13:40)

Vince disse:


> Pois é, bem visto, não tinha reparado no Aladin. O GFS não tem nada, o ECM tem umas pintinhas de precipitação no sul e o HIRLAM no interior norte.
> 
> Penso que as hipóteses são validas para todo o interior mas com o Alentejo em vantagem, mas tal como ontem, parece coisa fraca, e a convergência está novamente melhor do lado espanhol. Uma coisa interessante que notei é que o GFS modelava aquelas nuvens que estão bastante a Oeste de Portugal como estando quase encostadas a esta hora, o que pode indiciar maior radiação durante a tarde do que está a modelar.



A esta hora já começa a haver acção em Espanha. Para além disso, o Estofex inclui o todo o Interior (Norte, Centro e Sul) como alvo provável de trovoadas para hoje:




*Storm Forecast
Valid: Sun 09 Aug 2009 06:00 to Mon 10 Aug 2009 06:00 UTC
Issued: Sat 08 Aug 2009 22:14
Forecaster: SCHLENCZEK*

*...E Spain...*

In the vicinity of the upper jet streak, very warm and moist air is advected northward and steepening mid level lapse rates as well as LL moisture advection will result in about 1500 J/kg MLCAPE. Deep layer shear is forecast to strengthen during the afternoon and should be in order of 25 m/s in most portions of the level 1 area. In the southern part of this area, the airmass should be strongly capped but the approaching shortwave trough may provide enough lift for initiation. Most of the isolated storms that develop should be well-organized multicells and a few supercells that may produce large or even very large hail. In the northern part of the level 1 area, the cap is much weaker and convection can become more widespread - discrete multicells may merge into one or two MCSes with isolated large hail and severe gusts as main threat. Where storms persist for some hours, torrential rainfall may lead to flash floods. Although very large hail is possible in the southern part of the level 1 area, storm coverage is probably too low to issue a level 2.

Fonte: www.estofex.org

Outro mapa que também achei importante devido a esta situação:




Fonte: Lightning Wizard (www.lightningwizard.com)


----------



## Knyght (10 Ago 2009 às 03:05)

Na Madeira prevejo, lol, que os próximos dias vão ser prao torrido, ficaremos sem neblusidade já apartir das 12H do dia de hoje


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Ago 2009 às 10:43)

De regresso às lides laborais,
em tempo de retoma dos dias normais,
mais uma espreitadela nos modelos  até onde a vista alcança:
E em manhã com algum vento leste ( que saudades!) a iniciar 
uma semana em que  algum calor será o protagonista,
a questão agora que se coloca será "até quando?"

O Nogaps e o ECMWF apontam para que no fim de semana haja 
já forte ameaça à circulação de leste :





O GFS pelo seu lado não vê ainda por essa altura nenhuma ameaça
a este Verão implantado:





Seja como for, o Verão aí está agora mais democrático, abrangente 
e consistente. As próprias ameaças convectivas são agora ténues ou
praticamente inexistentes.
Até onde a vista alcança , será  Verão em Portugal (continental)...


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2009 às 10:48)

Em relação à cutoff muito falada nos últimos dias por aqui, ela vai isolar-se apenas esta noite sobre o sul de Espanha, numa posição desfavorável para nós.

A sua vida também será curta com deslocamento posterior para leste. Como estamos do lado oeste do jet e remanescente cavado que lhe deu origem, mais associado a descidas e estabilidade do ar do que ascenção e instabilidade do lado leste, hoje é muito improvável a ocorrência de trovoadas. Se a cutoff ficasse mais algum tempo por ali com o cavado completamente dissipado, poderia entrar instabilidade por leste, mas não é isso que está modelado. Os índices de instabilidade são praticamente nulos.

*GFS*







*ECMWF*


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Ago 2009 às 11:00)

Lightning disse:


> www.estofex.org
> 
> Outro mapa que também achei importante devido a esta situação:
> 
> ...



Gostaria de me referir a estes 2 mapas.
O 1º mapa é resultado de um modelo experimental. O que quero referir é que me parece que por vezes se dá demasiada importância a estes. Não sendo de descartar a sua utilidade, parece-me que muitas das vezes a abrangência das "previsões", tanto da probabilidade  de formação de trovoadas como da existência de tempo "severo" discriminado em 3 níveis, é demasiado abrangente para nos dar uma fidelidade necessária para termos em conta.
Se repararem no mapa do ESTOFEX a previsão de formação de trovoadas abrange quase 1\4 de toda a Europa. Parece que teremos formação de trovoadas generalizadas... Relativamente ao "tempo severo", por vezes passa-se o mesmo; se bem que neste caso é mais conciso, há ocasiões em que a abrangência é tal que perde o sentido que penso que se pretende com estas "previsões"...é o que eu penso!

Quanto ao 2º mapa do "Lightning Wizard", o mesmo apresenta-se confuso, mesmo para muitos entusiastas da meteorologia - se ele indica a probabilidade de formação de trovoadas parece que, olhando para ele, quase a totalidade do território a contactar com o mar mediterrâneo está explosivo. Nele se vê que a situação por exemplo da península itálica é praticamente idêntica à da vizinha Grécia - mas segundo o ESTOFEX apenas a Itália tem potencial para formação de trovoadas. Ficamos em quê então?

A meu ver a utilização de variados mapas é importante para nós que debatemos temas sobre previsões do clima, mas também é importante que os mapas nos digam algo em concreto - nestes 2 casos os mapas apenas nos dão uma visão muito parcial do clima que nos espera nos próximos dias. É que está em jogo a fiabilidade do que pretendemos na meteorologia, e a discussão passa muito em concreto pelo que se passa em Portugal (continental e insular) - recorremos demasiadas vezes em mapas demasiado abrangentes para um território tão "pequeno" como o nosso, pese a grande extensão marítima que temos.

Não se trata de uma crítica (negativa) mas de focalizar a nossa atenção  no clima de Portugal que é, em última análise, o nosso objectivo.
Bom dia


----------



## vitamos (10 Ago 2009 às 11:21)

Aristocrata disse:


> A meu ver a utilização de variados mapas é importante para nós que debatemos temas *sobre previsões do clima*, mas também é importante que os mapas nos digam algo em concreto - nestes 2 casos os mapas apenas nos dão uma visão *muito parcial do clima que nos espera nos próximos dias. *É que está em jogo a fiabilidade do que pretendemos na meteorologia, e a discussão passa muito em concreto pelo que se passa em Portugal (continental e insular) - recorremos demasiadas vezes em mapas demasiado abrangentes para um território tão "pequeno" como o nosso, pese a grande extensão marítima que temos.
> 
> Não se trata de uma crítica (negativa) mas de focalizar a nossa atenção  no clima de Portugal que é, em última análise, o nosso objectivo.
> Bom dia



Desculpa lá corrigir-te mas não se trata do clima 

O clima é algo que se determina a longo prazo, quando falamos de dias estamos a  falar simplesmente do estado do tempo. Pode parecer picuinhas mas são definições importantes 

Quanto àquilo que dizes é de facto pertinente. Nunca nos esqueçamos que ao falarmos do ESTOFEX estamos a  falar de um site de previsão feito por pessoas, mediante a sua interpretação de dados. Logo está sempre sujeito a interpretação pessoal. Não deixa de ser um grande trabalho de uma equipa que me merece alguma confiança, mas um trabalho compreensivelmente falível.

Em relação ao Wizard falamos de dados directos. Embora tenha alguma dificuldade na interpretação do mapa exposto, penso que é sempre de ter cuidado com a interpretação "simples" baseada em cores... Problemas das escalas. Neste caso aprece-me ser um indicador relativo entre convergência e  divergência, mas certamente que alguém poderá explicar melhor que eu 
Ora sendo um dado apenas, e apresentando este tipo de comparação, é necessário alguma cautela na sua leitura.


----------



## stormy (10 Ago 2009 às 11:22)

Aristocrata disse:


> Gostaria de me referir a estes 2 mapas.
> O 1º mapa é resultado de um modelo experimental. O que quero referir é que me parece que por vezes se dá demasiada importância a estes. Não sendo de descartar a sua utilidade, parece-me que muitas das vezes a abrangência das "previsões", tanto da probabilidade  de formação de trovoadas como da existência de tempo "severo" discriminado em 3 níveis, é demasiado abrangente para nos dar uma fidelidade necessária para termos em conta.
> Se repararem no mapa do ESTOFEX a previsão de formação de trovoadas abrange quase 1\4 de toda a Europa. Parece que teremos formação de trovoadas generalizadas... Relativamente ao "tempo severo", por vezes passa-se o mesmo; se bem que neste caso é mais conciso, há ocasiões em que a abrangência é tal que perde o sentido que penso que se pretende com estas "previsões"...é o que eu penso!
> 
> ...



o segundo mapa nao fala em trovoadas apenas localiza os locais onde há divergencia ou convergencia de ventos, é verdade que a convergencia de ventos está ligada á formação de nuvens devido á ascensao de massas de ar que colidem mas a convergencia só por si nao leva á formação de trovoadas ou chuva
por exemplo, nestes dias de vento de leste no interior, por vezes ocorre a rotação do vento para N ou NW no litoral e há de haver um local onde esses ventos "opostos" colidem mas nem sempre nesses locais há formação de nuvens ou chuva embora em situações de instabilidade pré existente essa convergencia em niveis baixos potencie e/ou intensifique as trovoadas


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2009 às 11:33)

É que nem vale a pena dizer nada, a imagem diz tudo  está-me a querer parecer que nas próximas saíadas vai aumentar a descida.


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2009 às 11:34)

Aristocrata, o Estofex, projecto de meteorologistas profissionais mas voluntarista não remunerado, presta um serviço importantíssimo na Europa. No nosso continente não existe a tradição de previsão de meteorologia extrema ou convectiva como existe nos EUA. Durante décadas houve sempre a noção de que na Europa não acontecem fenómenos extremos, ou se acontecem, são raros e não valia a pena alocar muitos recursos aos mesmos. Outra razão prende-se com a dificuldade de previsão exacta da ocorrência dos mesmos e da eventual incapacidade das populações entenderem e lidarem com previsões com elevado grau de incerteza. Nos EUA, nalgumas regiões, como são frequentes e sobretudo mais devastadores, existe outra cultura das populações na relação previsão/incerteza.

Mas nós sabemos aqui no fórum que ocorrem fenómenos extremos por toda a Europa. E o Estofex preenche essa lacuna porque na Europa a maioria dos serviços meteorológicos nacionais limita-se a fazer previsão nesta área com o simples e vago:  estão previstas trovoadas, podem ser intensas, etc, mas há todo um mundo dentro disso, formação de granizo extremo, microburst's, tornados, etc. Aos poucos tem mudado. 

Em relação à 2ª parte, o mapa do Lightining mostra a convergência aos 700hPa, eu não percebi a inclusão do mapa aqui sem a devida explicação do seu significado. Em mapas do género muito específicos e incompreensíveis para a maioria convém explicar o seu significado. Eu próprio por exemplo não sei interpretar muito bem essa mapa no contexto de ontem, uso muito um ou outro mapa da mesma origem (mas a maioria não os compreendo), uso bastante um para a convergência dos níveis baixos (mapa nº14) e não esse dos 700hPa (nº13). O dos níveis baixos é bastante útil para saber onde podem começar por disparar as trovoadas.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Ago 2009 às 13:43)

Obrigado pelas respostas.

Penso que as palavras que colocaram aqui faz-me entender mais um pouco sobre o tema da meteorologia.

Em relação ao mapas o que eu quero dizer é que por vezes se dá demasiada importância a estes, sendo que muitas vezes eles apontam de facto probabilidades mas de pouca especificidade para uma leitura objectiva - afinal é isso que tentamos fazer aqui neste canto do "Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos". Mas que podem ajudar não tenho a mínima dúvida - Agora juntamente com cada mapa deveria seguir uma explicação, de forma a que todos os entendam.
O ESTOFEX é um dos projectos interessantes da comunidade de meteorologistas profissionais europeus e como tal deverá ser acarinhado, o que não quer dizer que possa ser entendido como uma verdade absoluta em si mesmo. Como dizia antes, é frequente observar "alertas" demasiados amplos para os considerar como "válidos" - e a meu ver esse é um problema real das previsões feitas de fenómenos extremos. Como está em desenvolvimento acredito que aos poucos passará a ser mais exacto

Boa tarde


----------



## stormy (10 Ago 2009 às 14:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> É que nem vale a pena dizer nada, a imagem diz tudo  está-me a querer parecer que nas próximas saíadas vai aumentar a descida.



eu diria calor de 6 dias com cheirinho a convecção


----------



## meteo (10 Ago 2009 às 15:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> É que nem vale a pena dizer nada, a imagem diz tudo  está-me a querer parecer que nas próximas saíadas vai aumentar a descida.



Podes ter a certeza que no mínimo são 5 dias de calor!Começando hoje, até Sexta-feira!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2009 às 17:03)

meteo disse:


> Podes ter a certeza que no mínimo são 5 dias de calor!Começando hoje, até Sexta-feira!



Valha-me os Deuses, então não é que o GFS voltou a puxar a linha mais para baixo, AHHHH malandro se o apanho


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2009 às 18:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Valha-me os Deuses, então não é que o GFS voltou a puxar a linha mais para baixo, AHHHH malandro se o apanho



Uma pergunta: a linha vermelha é a normal, certo?


----------



## martinus (10 Ago 2009 às 19:01)

N_Fig disse:


> Uma pergunta: a linha vermelha é a normal, certo?



O meu alemão só dá para ler meia dúzia de palavras, mas posso garantir que a legenda da linha vermelha "30 jahres mittel" significa "média de 30 anos". Portanto, é a "normal".


----------



## bisnaga33 (11 Ago 2009 às 03:27)

boa noite eu gostava de saber e se vamos ou nao ter boas trovoadas


----------



## Lousano (11 Ago 2009 às 09:48)

O próprio IM parece estar com grandes dificuldades em defenir as temperaturas.
Em relação ás temperaturas para hoje para a EMA de Coimbra, o IM tinha colocado ontem 33º de max e 18º (tinha 28º por lapso) de mín, depois ao fim da tarde alterou para 35º de max e 15º min e hoje já refere 36º max e 17º de min.


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Ago 2009 às 09:59)

bisnaga33 disse:


> boa noite eu gostava de saber e se vamos ou nao ter boas trovoadas



Nem boas , nem más. Não vamos ter.Ponto.
O Verão seco está instalado.
Algumas ameaças de uma pequena interrupção 
desta circulação continental que coincidirá com o fim de semana
(hoje é o GFS ,ao contrário de ontem que anuncia com mais veemência tal cenário), para depois tudo voltar a estar como está.
E voltará? Pois é . A esta distância qualquer verdade absoluta resvala na couraça da imponderabilidade...


----------



## Lightning (11 Ago 2009 às 12:54)

David sf disse:


> 6 dias consecutivos com temperaturas máximas superiores em pelo menos 5 graus à normal climatológica.



Se essa é a definição para "Vaga de calor", então tenho as minhas dúvidas em relação a esta semana, se se poderá considerar ou não uma vaga de calor. 

As temperaturas vão de facto estar altas, mas penso que não tão acima das normais climatológicas. E mesmo assim, os 6 dias consecutivos que são necessários para podermos atribuir esse nome ao fenómeno não estão presentes nos modelos, já que as temperaturas devem de descer um pouco já na sexta-feira.


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2009 às 14:40)

nimboestrato disse:


> Nem boas , nem más. Não vamos te



Nesta última saída das 6z pode dar trovoadas nalgumas zona para Quinta e talvez sexta mas menos provável. Não vi as saídas anteriores. Quer o ECM quer no GFS até metem nuvens e pequenas manchas de precipitação. Mas vou esperar mais uma saída ou duas para ver se é consistente.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Ago 2009 às 16:06)

Vince disse:


> Nesta última saída das 6z pode dar trovoadas nalgumas zona para Quinta e talvez sexta mas menos provável. Não vi as saídas anteriores. Quer o ECM quer no GFS até metem nuvens e pequenas manchas de precipitação. Mas vou esperar mais uma saída ou duas para ver se é consistente.




O IM está a prever trovoadas para Quarta, Quinta e Sexta principalmente para o  Interior Norte e Centro.



> Previsão para 4ª Feira, 12 de Agosto de 2009
> 
> Tempo quente com céu limpo, aumentando temporariamente de
> nebulosidade durante a tarde, em especial nas regiões do interior
> ...


© IM



> Previsão para 5ª Feira, 13 de Agosto de 2009
> 
> Tempo quente com céu limpo, aumentando temporariamente de
> nebulosidade durante a tarde, com condições favoráveis à ocorrência
> ...


© IM




Vamos esperar pelas próximas saídas.


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2009 às 16:20)

A previsão do IM para quinta - feira dá a entender que as trovoadas e aguaceiros podem ocorrer em qualquer ponto do Pais, pois não discrimina as regiões mais prováveis...

*Previsão para 5ª Feira, 13 de Agosto de 2009*

Tempo quente com céu limpo, aumentando temporariamente de
nebulosidade durante a tarde, com condições favoráveis à ocorrência
de aguaceiros e trovoada.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (15 a 25 km/h) de
noroeste durante a tarde na faixa costeira ocidental.


Meteorologistas: Maria João Frada/ Cristina Simões

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

Provavelmente vão actualizar a previsão nas próximas horas, colocando a probabilidade maior para as  regiões interiores como  é hábito...


----------



## Veterano (11 Ago 2009 às 16:29)

Snifa disse:


> Provavelmente vão actualizar a previsão nas próximas horas, colocando a probabilidade maior para as  regiões interiores como  é hábito...



 Infelizmente não acredito que o litoral cheire sequer a ponta de uma trovoada. Vai tudo acontecer bem para o interior, quiçá mesmo só em Espanha.


----------



## stormy (11 Ago 2009 às 16:33)

Snifa disse:


> A previsão do IM para quinta - feira dá a entender que as trovoadas e aguaceiros podem ocorrer em qualquer ponto do pais
> 
> Provavelmente vão actualizar a previsão nas próximas horas, colocando a probabilidade maior para as  regiões interiores como  é hábito...



olha que nao sei...o CAPE e LI estarao razoaveis durante TODO O DIA e em todo o pais.....o ponto de orvalho tambem nao vai estar muito baixo...há alguma convergencia nos niveis baixos... um pequeno nucleo ciclonico nos 500hpa associado a uma ligeira descida da temp nesse nivel...talvez tenhamos sorte


----------



## squidward (11 Ago 2009 às 17:26)

pode ser que tenhamos alguma sorte nos proximos dias

Já nem me recordo da ultima vez que houve trovoada em Agosto por estes lados...salvo erro foi em 2003


----------



## Brunomc (11 Ago 2009 às 17:43)

tive a ver a ultima saida do gfs e parece que o calor nao quer abalar tão depressa...


----------



## meteo (11 Ago 2009 às 18:33)

Brunomc disse:


> tive a ver a ultima saida do gfs e parece que o calor nao quer abalar tão depressa...



Pois é! E Sexta-Feira que ontem era apontado como um dos ultimos dias de calor,hoje já parece que vai ser tão ou mais quente que os dias anteriores!
Haja Verão!


----------



## psm (11 Ago 2009 às 20:30)

Brunomc disse:


> tive a ver a ultima saida do gfs e parece que o calor nao quer abalar tão depressa...



No interior pode ser que dure, mas no litoral oeste, e como estão postas a isobaras não me parece.


----------



## belem (11 Ago 2009 às 20:42)

Pois é, o calor afinal parece que vai durar bem mais do que o que foi previsto.
Acho piada é quando dizem que  já chegou o verão.
Desde Maio, que  tem feito imenso calor várias vezes ( e não estou a falar de algum recanto do interior do país, mas da «fresquinha» Lisboa), só Julho esteve um pouco abaixo do normal.
Ao que parece para muitos  só é verão quando estão 40ºc ou quase e mal se pode respirar.


----------



## cardu (11 Ago 2009 às 20:45)

belem disse:


> Pois é, o calor afinal parece que vai durar bem mais do que o que foi previsto.
> Acho piada é quando dizem que  já chegou o verão.
> Desde Maio, que  tem feito imenso calor várias vezes ( e não estou a falar de algum recanto do interior do país, mas da «fresquinha» Lisboa), só Julho esteve um pouco abaixo do normal.
> Ao que parece para muitos  só é verão quando estão 40ºc ou quase e mal se pode respirar.




Nem mais, agora disseste tudo!!!!

E até digo mais, isto vai ser quase igual a vaga de calor de 2003.....

Protecção civil tem que estar alerta


----------



## JoãoDias (11 Ago 2009 às 21:03)

cardu disse:


> Nem mais, agora disseste tudo!!!!
> 
> E até digo mais, isto vai ser quase igual a vaga de calor de 2003.....
> 
> Protecção civil tem que estar alerta



Quem devia estar alerta é os moderadores para os teus disparates


----------



## belem (11 Ago 2009 às 21:06)

cardu disse:


> Nem mais, agora disseste tudo!!!!
> 
> E até digo mais, isto vai ser quase igual a vaga de calor de 2003.....
> 
> Protecção civil tem que estar alerta



Não sei,  logo se vê.


----------



## David sf (11 Ago 2009 às 21:21)

No litoral o calor deverá cessar Sexta ou Sábado. Para o interior manter-se-ão temperaturas ligeiramente acima da média, nada de especial, pelo menos por mais uma semana. Mas nada como 2003, nem deverá chegar aos 40 graus, a não ser no Alentejo profundo, e mesmo assim nem aí é certo que tal aconteça.


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2009 às 21:26)

David sf disse:


> No litoral o calor deverá cessar Sexta ou Sábado. Para o interior manter-se-ão temperaturas ligeiramente acima da média, nada de especial, pelo menos por mais uma semana. Mas nada como 2003, nem deverá chegar aos 40 graus, a não ser no Alentejo profundo, e mesmo assim nem aí é certo que tal aconteça.



Não concordo amanha já se chegará aos 40 no Alentejo e não é preciso ir muito para o Interior e sexta pode se repetir  quanto ao calor vai abrandar um pouco no fds no litoral...noites finalmente não tropicais em principio o que será óptimo para arejar as casas, porque depois volta a aquecer pelo menos até meio da semana que vem e com tanto calor já acumulado desta semana não sei até que ponto não se poderá ter máximas ainda mais altas, mas isso logo se verá.


----------



## belem (11 Ago 2009 às 21:33)

David sf disse:


> No litoral o calor deverá cessar Sexta ou Sábado. Para o interior manter-se-ão temperaturas ligeiramente acima da média, nada de especial, pelo menos por mais uma semana. Mas nada como 2003, nem deverá chegar aos 40 graus, a não ser no Alentejo profundo, e mesmo assim nem aí é certo que tal aconteça.



No Alentejo 40ºc são muito mais habituais do que pensas ( se é do Alentejo profundo que falamos).
Postei há pouco tempo um trabalho sobre aquela região num dia quente de Verão e segundo imagens de satélite existem regiões lá que aquecem surpreendemente mais do que se pensava anteriomente.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Ago 2009 às 21:39)

Só queria perguntar se a nebulosidade durante as tardes desta semana, tanto passadas como as previstas têm alguma coisa a ver com a massa de ar africana e se podem dar origem a precipitação...


----------



## David sf (11 Ago 2009 às 22:07)

belem disse:


> No Alentejo 40ºc são muito mais habituais do que pensas ( se é do Alentejo profundo que falamos).
> Postei há pouco tempo um trabalho sobre aquela região num dia quente de Verão e segundo imagens de satélite existem regiões lá que aquecem surpreendemente mais do que se pensava anteriomente.



O que eu sei é que em Portel este ano atingi 2 vezes os 40, nunca 41, e o ano passado nunca chegou aos 40.


----------



## Veterano (11 Ago 2009 às 22:13)

O vento leste tem soprado pelo litoral norte de uma forma muito ligeira, aqueceu bastante o ambiente, mas muito longe do que se passou no ano de 2003, nem para lá caminha.

  São contudo dias espectaculares, com um ambiente muito agradável, sem escaldar, tomara mais alguns dias assim.


----------



## TaviraMan (11 Ago 2009 às 22:54)

Pedro disse:


> Só queria perguntar se a nebulosidade durante as tardes desta semana, tanto passadas como as previstas têm alguma coisa a ver com a massa de ar africana e se podem dar origem a precipitação...



Boas

Eu diria que sim, a massa de ar africana é muito quente e por isso contribui para uma maior probabilidade deste tipo de nebolusidade (convectiva). Mas é uma massa de ar continental logo é muito seca. Quanto à nebolusidade associada a essa massa de ar apesar de seca é preciso que apareça humidade no seu trajecto e quanto a dar origem a precipitação ou não, vai depender da quantidade de humidade existente nos niveis médios e se o ar mais acima está relativamente mais frio, isso é importante para a formação de nuvens e precipitação.

Espero que tenha ajudado


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2009 às 02:27)

David sf disse:


> O que eu sei é que em Portel este ano atingi 2 vezes os 40, nunca 41, e o ano passado nunca chegou aos 40.



Mas eu não estava a falar especificamente do Portel.


----------



## frederico (12 Ago 2009 às 02:33)

belem disse:


> Mas eu não estava a falar especificamente do Portel.




As zonas verdadeiramente quentes estão no vale do Guadiana e vales dos  cursos de água adjacentes... e o Alqueva ainda arrefeceu um pouco esse vale...


----------



## David sf (12 Ago 2009 às 07:54)

belem disse:


> Mas eu não estava a falar especificamente do Portel.



Mas se estamos a falar de vales encaixados, sítios muito pontuais nem é preciso falar do Alentejo, há por todo o país. Ainda ontem o Miguel referiu que perto de Setúbal haviam medido cerca de 40 graus, enquanto que na cidade andava-se pelos 36. Mas medidos pelo IM ou por qualquer um de nós, que é o que se pode comparar para aferir da severidade da situação, deverá ser complicado chegar aos 40 graus em locais abertos, e muito importante, a 2m do solo. A Amareleja, que detém o record deste ano com cerca de 41 graus, ontem ficou-se pelos 38.


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2009 às 09:02)

Como era de esperar o IM actualizou a sua previsão  e colocou a possibilidade de trovoadas e aguaceiros dispersos nas regiões do interior para amanhã...

Resta-nos o próximo domingo para ver se algo mais consistente e quiçá "generalizado" se forma...












:assobio:


----------



## N_Fig (12 Ago 2009 às 11:55)

David sf disse:


> O que eu sei é que em Portel este ano atingi 2 vezes os 40, nunca 41, e o ano passado nunca chegou aos 40.



Segundo o Im chegou.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2009 às 11:59)

belem disse:


> Pois é, o calor afinal parece que vai durar bem mais do que o que foi previsto.
> Acho piada é quando dizem que  já chegou o verão.
> Desde Maio, que  tem feito imenso calor várias vezes ( e não estou a falar de algum recanto do interior do país, mas da «fresquinha» Lisboa), só Julho esteve um pouco abaixo do normal.
> Ao que parece para muitos  só é verão quando estão 40ºc ou quase e mal se pode respirar.



Concordo plenamente contigo, eu gostava de ver era o pessoal ter 3 meses seguidos de 40ºC e sempre noites tropicais para verem o que era bom. Este ano, as temperaturas no Algarve estão acima da média, mais dias com temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, mais noites tropicais, temos pena é que vivem em regiões onde é normal o verão ser assim, depois faz 3 dias de calor já estão a dizer que calor nunca mais vem o fresco, resumindo nunca sabem o que querem se está calor é porque está calor, se a temperatura está abaixo da média é porque está abaixo.

Parece que o calor veio para ficar o fluxo de leste irá continuar. apesar de uma ligeira descida no litoral oeste no fim de semana, porque de resto, o calor vai continuar até pelo menos dia 20.


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Ago 2009 às 12:03)

Que vivemos num País geograficamente desfavorável 
para os estados de tempo com os quais mais vibramos 
( trovoadas acompanhadas de um bom aguaceiro no Verão, 
ou uma vaga de frio húmida com a consequente queda de neve
"a cotas relativamente baixas" no Inverno) disso, não restam dúvidas.
É a nossa sina com a qual temos sempre que conviver.
Mas há alturas que o geograficamente desfavorável é confrangedor:
-veja-se a quantidade de dias que tantos de nós espreitam 
uma oportunidade "convectiva" ,abrem-se algumas janelas,
fazem-se substanciais análises e conjecturas
para depois tudo se esvair logo ali adiante. 
O próprio IM apontava a "possibilidade de ocorrência" para hoje.
E hoje adia essa possibilidade para amanhã.
Agora há uma luz para domingo que o próprio GFS 
encarregou-se desde já de a apagar.
Que nos resta? 
Esperar e usufruir deste Verão que britânicos e nórdicos invejam.
E que vai continuar.


----------



## David sf (12 Ago 2009 às 12:21)

N_Fig disse:


> Segundo o Im chegou.



A estação meteorológica do IM, designada como Portel (Oriola) fica perto de Oriola, a mais de 10 km de Portel. Já agora, como se podem consultar os extremos anuais em cada estação no site do IM. É preciso registo?


----------



## N_Fig (12 Ago 2009 às 13:20)

David sf disse:


> A estação meteorológica do IM, designada como Portel (Oriola) fica perto de Oriola, a mais de 10 km de Portel. Já agora, como se podem consultar os extremos anuais em cada estação no site do IM. É preciso registo?



Que eu saiba para ver os extrmos anuais para cada estação é preciso pagar. No relatório de Julho do ano passado o IM diz que apenas 5 estações atingiram máximas acimas dos 40ºC, entre as quais Portel com 40,5ºC no dia 18.


----------



## Veterano (12 Ago 2009 às 14:34)

nimboestrato disse:


> Que nos resta?
> Esperar e usufruir deste Verão que britânicos e nórdicos invejam.
> E que vai continuar.



 Sem dúvida que nestes casos, caro nimboestrato, mais vale seguir o lema: "se os não podes vencer, junta-te a eles".


----------



## Nuno (12 Ago 2009 às 15:12)

David sf disse:


> No litoral o calor deverá cessar Sexta ou Sábado. Para o interior manter-se-ão temperaturas ligeiramente acima da média, nada de especial, pelo menos por mais uma semana. Mas nada como 2003, nem deverá chegar aos 40 graus, a não ser no Alentejo profundo, e mesmo assim nem aí é certo que tal aconteça.



Boas,
Não é preciso estar em Alentejo profundo para se atingir 40 graus, ontem nem a 1 km do mar estou registei uma temperatura superior a 40ºC onde a máxima foi de 40,5ºC


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2009 às 18:11)

David sf disse:


> Mas se estamos a falar de vales encaixados, sítios muito pontuais nem é preciso falar do Alentejo, há por todo o país. Ainda ontem o Miguel referiu que perto de Setúbal haviam medido cerca de 40 graus, enquanto que na cidade andava-se pelos 36. Mas medidos pelo IM ou por qualquer um de nós, que é o que se pode comparar para aferir da severidade da situação, deverá ser complicado chegar aos 40 graus em locais abertos, e muito importante, a 2m do solo. A Amareleja, que detém o record deste ano com cerca de 41 graus, ontem ficou-se pelos 38.



Não há muitas regiões em Portugal a chegar ou ultrapassar os valores registados no Vale do Guadiana. Assim por alto, só me lembro de 2.


----------



## Levante (12 Ago 2009 às 23:05)

AnDré disse:


> O Sotavento vai levar com ela toda!



Bem, por pouco não tivémos nestas 2 últimas tardes uma situação muito semelhante a esta...
As condições eram em tudo semelhantes, exceptuando a localização da cutoff ligeiramente mais a leste da situação actual. Enfim, elas hão-de vir, em setembro é quase certinho uma cutoff por cá 
Quanto ao calor, vai-se manter, circulação de leste generalizada na peninsula, contudo pouco pronunciada aqui na costa algarvia, o que é bom, resulta nos melhores dias de praia q se podem pedir. Uma interrupção só lá para 2a feira, mas de curta duração. Deste mês de Agosto ninguem se vai poder queixar


----------



## Levante (12 Ago 2009 às 23:08)

Já agora, a imagem do sat24 remonta a 15 de Julho de 2008


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Ago 2009 às 00:20)

È pena não haver registos de Mirandela, pois de certeza que deve ser das cidades mais quentes do país e vai de certeza ultrapassar os 40º!!!


----------



## TaviraMan (13 Ago 2009 às 00:39)

Levante disse:


> Bem, por pouco não tivémos nestas 2 últimas tardes uma situação muito semelhante a esta...
> As condições eram em tudo semelhantes, exceptuando a localização da cutoff ligeiramente mais a leste da situação actual. Enfim, elas hão-de vir, em setembro é quase certinho uma cutoff por cá
> Quanto ao calor, vai-se manter, circulação de leste generalizada na peninsula, contudo pouco pronunciada aqui na costa algarvia, o que é bom, resulta nos melhores dias de praia q se podem pedir. Uma interrupção só lá para 2a feira, mas de curta duração. Deste mês de Agosto ninguem se vai poder queixar



Um dia inesquecivel

Mas olhando os mapas de CAPE, parece haver boas possibilidades para aparecer qualquer coisinha aqui para o Sul no fim de semana mais propriamente Domingo dia 16


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2009 às 00:54)

ferreira5 disse:


> È pena não haver registos de Mirandela, pois de certeza que deve ser das cidades mais quentes do país e vai de certeza ultrapassar os 40º!!!



Há registos de Mirandela na página do IM.
Acho que é quente, mas há locais bem mais quentes no Vale do Douro.


----------



## frederico (13 Ago 2009 às 01:38)

belem disse:


> Há registos de Mirandela na página do IM.
> Acho que é quente, mas há locais bem mais quentes no Vale do Douro.



Tenho reparado que Mirandela é um dos sítios mais quentes do Norte, mesmo no Inverno. Mas sim, suponho que o vale do Coa, por exemplo, ou o vale do Agueda, perto de Barca de Alva, sejam mais quentes.


----------



## stormy (13 Ago 2009 às 14:34)

o ensemble mostra alguma consistencia até ia 19, mantendo-se uma situaçao sinoptica parecida com a actual e compativel com a manutençao de valores da temperatura elevados em todo o pais.
a partir dessa data é muito dificil determinar uma tendencia pois uns modelos apontam para o seguimento da actual situação de bloqueio enquanto outros apontam para a formação de um cavamento a W ou NW da peninula com um nucleo bastante frio ( -20º nos 500hpa), este cavamento poderá resultar numa cut-off.


----------



## cardu (13 Ago 2009 às 20:48)

é impressão minha ou o calor vai manter-se ainda por alguns dias de acordo com o gfs???


----------



## beachboy30 (13 Ago 2009 às 22:06)

O que eu sei é apenas isto: Agosto 1 - 0 Julho  Quem tirou férias em Julho apenas, viu-o passar (calor) ao lado...


----------



## meteo (14 Ago 2009 às 01:10)

beachboy30 disse:


> O que eu sei é apenas isto: Agosto 1 - 0 Julho  Quem tirou férias em Julho apenas, viu-o passar (calor) ao lado...



Ou melhor,   Verão-2(Junho e Agosto) amantes do Vendaval-1(Julho) 
E parece que o calor que era apenas esta semana,continuará no fim-de-semana!Talvez com um pouco mais de vento apenas!
Na próxima semana as temperaturas em princípio irão baixar para os valores normais ou perto delas( no litoral ).


----------



## Fil (14 Ago 2009 às 01:55)

frederico disse:


> Tenho reparado que Mirandela é um dos sítios mais quentes do Norte, mesmo no Inverno. Mas sim, suponho que o vale do Coa, por exemplo, ou o vale do Agueda, perto de Barca de Alva, sejam mais quentes.



Mirandela é a cidade mais quente do Norte no verão, mas no inverno longe disso. Eu diria que é das mais frias até.


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Ago 2009 às 03:58)

Fil disse:


> Mirandela é a cidade mais quente do Norte no verão, mas no inverno longe disso. Eu diria que é das mais frias até.



Claro...Basta ver os períodos de sincelo por vezes bem localizados  e  longos 
a que a cidade é submetida e tudo à volta é sol  ,  no inverno.
Mas voltando ao tópico, hoje foi dia nosso.
Houve animação em locais díspares desde que fossem no interior 
e  particularidades assinaláveis no litoral oeste .
Hoje não foi um dia normal.Até a alguns credíveis modelos surpreendeu.
Aconteceu.
...e é nesta vertente da surpresa ,
é em dias assim ,
que todos nós  rejuvenescemos um pouco.
Haja surpresas sempre...
Surpresas parece não haver para os próximos 4/5 dias (pelo menos).
Verão assumido. consistente e ao que tudo indica já sem mais convecção...
Será?


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2009 às 11:08)

*Trovoada*
Modelos como o ECM (hoje menos) e Aladin continuam com manchas de precipitação para a tarde. O GFS está como ontem, modela nuvens sem precipitação nem CAPE, apesar de ter boa humidade aos 700hpa, situação estranha neste modelo ontem, veremos se a história se repete, talvez sim, possivelmente menos intenso, logo se vê. Nunca há certezas nesta matéria mas a probabilidade parece bastante boa.

*GFS*







*ECM*





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp

*Aladin*





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp



*Calor*
O GFS indica temperaturas bastante altas no Alentejo esta tarde







O Aladin parece mais calmo:





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp


----------



## stormy (14 Ago 2009 às 11:42)

os modelos andam constantemente a tirar as descidas de temperatura e a formação de ondulações no jet fortalecendo a presente situação de bloqueio
parece que vamos ter calor até dia 20 embora menos intenso no litoral  onde pode ocorrer nortada fraca a moderada mas mesmo assim temperaturas bem agradaveis


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2009 às 12:12)

stormy disse:


> os modelos andam constantemente a tirar as descidas de temperatura e a formação de ondulações no jet fortalecendo a presente situação de bloqueio
> parece que vamos ter calor até dia 20 embora menos intenso no litoral  onde pode ocorrer nortada fraca a moderada mas mesmo assim temperaturas bem agradaveis



Eu aqui não tive temperaturas agradáveis nos 2 últimos dias...


----------



## stormy (14 Ago 2009 às 12:14)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu aqui não tive temperaturas agradáveis nos 2 últimos dias...



de facto tens tido temperaturas baixinhas
tens tido nevoeiro? pode ser da temp da agua do mar...


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2009 às 12:19)

stormy disse:


> de facto tens tido temperaturas baixinhas
> tens tido nevoeiro? pode ser da temp da agua do mar...



Sim, realmente o problema é o nevoeiro...


----------



## stormy (14 Ago 2009 às 12:21)

N_Fig disse:


> Sim, realmente o problema é o nevoeiro...



pois é...formando-se essa camada de ar frio saturado sobre as aguas frias do mar é um castigo desfazer-se


----------



## Veterano (14 Ago 2009 às 12:22)

N_Fig disse:


> Sim, realmente o problema é o nevoeiro...



   Interessante o facto do nevoeiro ainda não ter chegado à zona do Porto, o que possibilita uma praia divinal, sem vento.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2009 às 12:37)

Veterano disse:


> Interessante o facto do nevoeiro ainda não ter chegado à zona do Porto, o que possibilita uma praia divinal, sem vento.



Aqui vento também não tem havido e não é um nevoeirozeco que me estragará uns dias na praia.


----------



## ALV72 (14 Ago 2009 às 13:58)

Na Quarta-Feira estive a trabalhar ao pé da Celbi na Leirosa, e apesar de não haver nevoeiro a temperatura não passou dos 25º, apesar de em Coimbra se terem registado uns 35. Porquê ? Até nem estava muito vento.

Joao


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2009 às 17:38)

ALV72 disse:


> Na Quarta-Feira estive a trabalhar ao pé da Celbi na Leirosa, e apesar de não haver nevoeiro a temperatura não passou dos 25º, apesar de em Coimbra se terem registado uns 35. Porquê ? Até nem estava muito vento.
> 
> Joao



Influênica oceânica. Nevoeiro também ajuda.


----------



## meteo (14 Ago 2009 às 18:13)

N_Fig disse:


> Sim, realmente o problema é o nevoeiro...



Ontem e hoje aqui o nevoeiro também teve o dia todo..Mas apenas nas praias! 100 metros para dentro estava céu limpo com muito calor. 
Aqui costuma ser normal nevoeiro até por volta do meio-dia..Agora o dia todo...


----------



## cm3pt (14 Ago 2009 às 18:15)

Vince disse:


> *Trovoada*
> Modelos como o ECM (hoje menos) e Aladin continuam com manchas de precipitação para a tarde. O GFS está como ontem, modela nuvens sem precipitação nem CAPE, apesar de ter boa humidade aos 700hpa, situação estranha neste modelo ontem, veremos se a história se repete, talvez sim, possivelmente menos intenso, logo se vê. Nunca há certezas nesta matéria mas a probabilidade parece bastante boa.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cm3pt (14 Ago 2009 às 22:11)

Para amanhã, segundo o ALADIN as temperaturas deverão baixar no norte e centro, mas mantêm-se elevadas no Sul, especialmente no Alentejo. Quanto a precipitação, parece que vamos continuar a ter actividade convectiva, mas agora aparentemente mais concentrada no Interior Sul.







[/URL][/IMG]





By cmatias1967


----------



## LuisFilipe (15 Ago 2009 às 12:41)

Alguem me sabe dizer se amanha vai haver aquele nevoeiro persistente para os lados da figueira da foz ?


----------



## LuisFilipe (15 Ago 2009 às 20:13)

Previsoes para daqui a uma semana, calor extremo outra vez, com vento de leste de manha.

Ainda falta uma semana, mas parece que o calor vai voltar.


----------



## psm (15 Ago 2009 às 20:16)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Previsoes para daqui a uma semana, calor extremo outra vez, com vento de leste de manha.
> 
> Ainda falta uma semana, mas parece que o calor vai voltar.





Pergunta ou afirmação?
Porque se é afirmação quais são os dados para tal?


----------



## LuisFilipe (15 Ago 2009 às 21:04)

É um afirmação, com base em previsões, que é para isso que topico serve, para postar previsoes, que nem sempre sao acertadas.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2009 às 21:14)

Previsão do IM para o dia de amanhã:



> Previsão para Domingo, 16 de Agosto de 2009
> 
> Tempo quente com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se muito
> nublado e com neblina ou nevoeiro até final da manhã nas regiões
> ...



Hoje a previsão era de Aguaceiros e trovoada certos, mas não foi o que por cá aconteceu, no que toca às trovoadas...

Começo a pensar se o IM tem uma grande credibilidade...


----------



## psm (15 Ago 2009 às 21:15)

LuisFilipe disse:


> É um afirmação, com base em previsões, que é para isso que topico serve, para postar previsoes, que nem sempre sao acertadas.



Pois mas estão erradas com estas ultimas saidas(12) dos modelos, para a costa oeste de Portugal, onde por exemplo as temperaturas já baixaram hoje, e com base destas ultimas saidas é para assim continuar!


----------



## meteo (15 Ago 2009 às 21:21)

psm disse:


> Pergunta ou afirmação?
> Porque se é afirmação quais são os dados para tal?



Não sei se ele foi ver ao Windguru,mas lá fala desse tal calor para o próximo Sábado..E se não me engano o modelo que o Windguru se baseia é o GFS..Se tirou,pode voltar a colocar.. Este Verão tem mostrado uma maior tendencia para lestada na Costa Ocidental que os últimos 2 Verões..Junho,teve muitos dias de leste e calor,e em Agosto até agora também.


----------



## LuisFilipe (15 Ago 2009 às 21:21)

Eu disse daqui a uma semana, ou seja para sábado.

Nao sei quais sao os sites que vês as previsoes, mas por onde eu costumo ver,  aponta para outra vaga de calor daqui a uma semana.

Mas como se sabe previsoes muito longas, nunca sao muito fiaveis.


----------



## psm (15 Ago 2009 às 21:28)

Então como deve estar sempre a ver o windguru que se baseia no GFS coloco aqui o ECMWF e o pròprio GFS, e intrepete como quiser, e já agora o NOGAP´S 


Promenor importante que está a referenciar uma vaga de calor.

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009081512!!!step/


http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel1.html

https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cgi/cgi-bin/wxmap_loop.cgi?
area=ngp_atlantic&prod=prp&dtg=2009081512


Quer que explique a todo o forum onde vê uma vaga de calor para daqui a 7 dias mesmo com erro que são as previsões a essa distancia, e com estes dados que sairam às 12 de hoje?


----------



## beachboy30 (15 Ago 2009 às 21:52)

Bem, eu não diria vaga de calor mas parece que após um pequeno interregno no calor na costa ocidental esta próxima semana, poderemos assistir a partir de 6ª feira ao calor a aumentar novamente, quiçá com vento de NE pela manhã aqui pela costa ocidental. Talvez... Mas daí a ser vaga de calor, duvido muito (nestes últimos dias, apesar do muito calor por Lisboa, na costa da caparica tivemos uma brisa de SW bem fresquinha nestes últimos dias... Os melhores dias foram 2ª, 3ª e 6ª, praticamente com vento nulo até às 14h, mas temperatura do ar relativamente fresca. Depois foi ver aparecer o vento de SW e estragar tudo). Apenas um aparte, não resisto: sempre que se fala em calor na costa ocidental, e mesmo quando os modelos o anunciam com quase toda a certeza (a um, dois dias do acontecimento), lá aparece o nosso amigo PSM a colocar água na fervura e por vezes a negar o inegável, tal é o desejo de não existir calor na nossa costa...  É uma competição cerrada com o nosso outro amigo Mário Barros, o adepto da nortada forte . Não levem a mal, claro, é apenas o que interpreto do muito que leio aqui .


----------



## LuisFilipe (15 Ago 2009 às 21:55)

Nao percebo patavina desses graficos que postaste ai. 

Eu baseio-me pelo windguru.









Aqui está. 

Nao é calor? queres mais ? tu que gostas tanto dele...


----------



## meteo (15 Ago 2009 às 22:15)

Se li bem,aqui ninguem falou de vaga de calor(5 dias muito quentes seguidos). Falou-se sim de muito calor para o próximo Sábado,que faltando ainda muito,já se poderá assinalar como uma tendencia.O Windguru a mim não me tem desiludido..Como todos os sites para previsões superiores a 5 dias,falham muito,mas este até costuma acertar bastante,seja qual for o modelo com que se baseia.


----------



## psm (15 Ago 2009 às 22:32)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Nao percebo patavina desses graficos que postaste ai.
> 
> Eu baseio-me pelo windguru.
> 
> ...





Então esses graficos(modelos matemáticos) todos são onde o windguru(GFS) vai buscar os dados, fiz-me entender!!
 Tem que se ter mais rigor quando se tem que afirmar que vem uma vaga de calor que não é o caso.

Vai ao forum e aprende como se interpeta esses dados desses graficos, e aprende como são colocadas as isobaras em Portugal.

Volto a repetir nestas ultimas saidas não há vaga de calor nenhuma nem para sabado há calor na costa ocidental!!


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2009 às 22:59)

Quanto tempo durará esta instabilidade durante a tarde?


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2009 às 23:27)

Pedro disse:


> Quanto tempo durará esta instabilidade durante a tarde?



Amanhã ainda deve haver, talvez segunda ainda qualquer coisa. A partir daí está mais incerto com a aproximação de um cavado, mas é possível que a instabilidade ocasional se mantenha durante mais tempo.




Pedro disse:


> Não sei se é o tópico apropriado, mas qual é a origem da convecção que existe na Península Ibérica durante a tarde?



Penso que a convecção se deve à persistência desde há vários dias de uma bolsa de humidade nos níveis médios sobre nós. 







Não é muito comum termos essa sorte durante tantos dias, normalmente ou temos muito calor e atmosfera muito seca, ou temos pouco calor e atmosfera com humidade. Bastante calor e humidade, baixas pressões relativas à superfície de origem térmica e ligeiras ondulações do Jet nos níveis altos tem provocado estas trovoadas que começam na maioria das vezes com ajuda de montes ou serras. Aproveitem, que não é muito frequente por cá a conjugação de muito calor com humidade nos níveis adequados.


----------



## Nuno (16 Ago 2009 às 00:16)

psm disse:


> Então esses graficos(modelos matemáticos) todos são onde o windguru(GFS) vai buscar os dados, fiz-me entender!!
> Tem que se ter mais rigor quando se tem que afirmar que vem uma vaga de calor que não é o caso.
> 
> Vai ao forum e aprende como se interpeta esses dados desses graficos, e aprende como são colocadas as isobaras em Portugal.
> ...



Boa noite

Uma simples e breve pergunta. Por estes dias que ja se passaram entre 10 e 14 de Agosto na tua opinião não teve calor na costa Ocidental,nomeadamente entre Sines e Lisboa?


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2009 às 00:20)

Nuno disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Uma simples e breve pergunta. Por estes dias que ja se passaram entre 10 e 14 de Agosto na tua opinião não teve calor na costa Ocidental,nomeadamente entre Sines e Lisboa?



Depende de o que isso significa para ti. A costa ocidental não é só entre Sines e Lisboa. Nessas região tem havido imenso calor, Mas por exemplos algumas regiões (Peniche, Nazaré, Figueira,...) tem tido temperaturas semelhantes às normais.


----------



## Nuno (16 Ago 2009 às 00:27)

N_Fig disse:


> Depende de o que isso significa para ti. A costa ocidental não é só entre Sines e Lisboa. Nessas região tem havido imenso calor, Mas por exemplos algumas regiões (Peniche, Nazaré, Figueira,...) tem tido temperaturas semelhantes às normais.



Obviamente que a costa Ocidental abrange uma grande área, mas fiz questão de referir a zona, ah pronto era só para esclarecer algumas coisas, então e nos por aqui estamos a ter um Verão que já foi normal em tempos agora parece ter voltado a sua forma. Todos nós sabemos que de Lisboa para cima em toda a sua costa ocidental existe alguma dificuldade em termos de temperaturas mais elevadas. E se tem tido temperaturas semelhantes ás normais, não há que dizer que não a calor na costa Ocidental.


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2009 às 00:49)

Após uns dias mais amenos mas mesmo assim acima da média (aos 850hpa conforme a região do país) durante a próxima semana, o GFS no Ensemble  está confiante para o próximo fim de semana subir novamente as temperaturas, mas ainda falta muito para saber se assim  será ou se é de curta duração ou não.


*Ensemble GFS*








O ECM a 168 horas está mais fresco embora não seja muito diferente no geral.

*Comparativo*


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Ago 2009 às 04:53)

Ái... e o nosso Anticiclone que nunca mais sai daqui!

Parece que estagnou aqui desde Maio e daqui não sai! Já é tempo para se deslocar um pc mais para sul. O ano passado levámos com a presença dele todo o mês de Setembro e Outubro sem chover, o que não é nem nunca foi costume dantes! Sem falar que o Inverno passado foi uma lástima. Houve apenas uns aguaceiros de granizo mas chuva a sério como costuma chover nos Açores há já alguns aninhos que não cai!
Só espero que ele saia daqui dos Açores. Já é tempo!
 Penso que tem chovido mais na Madeira e no Continente do que por aqui nos Açores! Os antigos dizem que nunca se lembram de um tempo assim por aqui.

Precisamos de água lol...

Tamos fartos de chuviscos e neblinas...


----------



## psm (16 Ago 2009 às 09:44)

Vamos a um erro do famoso windguru, e que é crasso nesta ultima saida das (00) para onde está a referenciar para o proximo sabado do valor de temperatura de 26º  para Cascais até ai nada de especial, MAS quando se vai ver o valor para o Guincho na mesma saida deste modelo se verifica que é de 26º, e sabe-se que é um tremendo erro pois Cascais é sempre mais quente no Verão do que no Guincho!! 
AH e esqueci-me, e para ver como ao nivel de temperaturas existem muitos erros no Windguru fui verificar  Carcavelos, e ai o windguru  acrescenta mais 1 grau em relação ao guincho!

Já que foi dado um local de referencia para esse sabado por um membro do forum, e de como vinha ai muito calor, e comparando com Carcavelos esta mesma saida que dá o valor de 32º para Nazaré o que é extrodinário!


Eu não critico totalmente o Windguru, pois tem ÀS VEZES muito boa intrepetação ao nivel de ondulação, mas que é pena que tenha estes erros e em especial o das temperaturas. Como só tem de referencia o GFS, e se cruzá-se com outros dados como o ECMWF talvez tivesse um melhor acerto nas previsões, mas todos nós sabemos que o ECMWF é a pagar os dados fornecidos!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Ago 2009 às 12:40)

Bem, e o Verão acabou será ??  começa a ser cada vez mais arriscado prever calor a longo prazo quando o frio é algo que já está a "crescer" no Atlântico norte  vamos ver até onde as temperaturas irão. O que sei é que a cada dia que passa é cada vez mais arriscado prever calor  

E o duelo começou por cima da Peninsula Ibérica entre o calor vindo do norte de África e o frio vindo de norte...qual irá ganhar  troço por ele


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2009 às 12:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, e o Verão acabou será ??  começa a ser cada vez mais arriscado prever calor a longo prazo quando o frio é algo que já está a "crescer" no Atlântico norte  vamos ver até onde as temperaturas irão. O que sei é que a cada dia que passa é cada vez mais arriscado prever calor
> 
> E o duelo começou por cima da Peninsula Ibérica entre o calor vindo do norte de África e o frio vindo de norte...qual irá ganhar  troço por ele



Mário tu só vês frio e nada mais, pena é quando faz calor e não está a nortada, desapareces, vamos ser razoáveis, pelo menos aqui no Algarve será uma semana quente e com noites tropicais sem fim à vista, não digas que vem frio, porque não vem, talvez no Norte uma baixa de temperatura mas isso já é normal. Realmente, este verão tem sido mesmo frio tenham juízo tenham. Ao menos aqui no Algarve, tivemos um Junho acima da média, o Julho foi igual e o Agosto vai ser igual, se tiverem dúvidas consultem os mapas nos relatórios do IM.
Enganei-me é verdade se calhar só está calor quando está acima dos 40ºC, deve ser isso.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Ago 2009 às 13:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Realmente, este verão tem sido mesmo frio tenham juízo tenham. Ao menos aqui no Algarve, tivemos um Junho acima da média, o Julho foi igual e o Agosto vai ser igual, se tiverem dúvidas consultem os mapas nos relatórios do IM.
> Enganei-me é verdade se calhar só está calor quando está acima dos 40ºC, deve ser isso.



caso eu saiba, Portugal não é só o Algarve, daí as pessoas se queixarem...


----------



## vitamos (16 Ago 2009 às 13:15)

Skizzo disse:


> caso eu saiba, Portugal não é só o Algarve, daí as pessoas se queixarem...



Eu acho é que nunca ninguém anda satisfeito, e olham para a meteorologia conforme os gostos esquecendo a objectividade!

Há uns dias todos queriam calor... Daqui a uns dias todos querem frio... Objectividade é que não existe.

Mesmo no litoral tivemos temperaturas bastante elevadas. Quando chegarmos ao fim de Agosto veremos a anomalia do mês, mas tenho poucas dúvidas que este foi um mês com uma anomalia positiva ou pelo menos normal na maior parte de Portugal Continental...

De facto entristece é ver que com uma disputa, a meu ver incompreensível, entre frios, calores, nortadas e afins não se consiga claramente em grande parte deste tópico, olhar para modelos e dizer efectivamente o que eles contêm, venha ou não a confirmar-se... parece que existem filtros e imagens escondidas que ninguém consegue ver a não ser as próprias pessoas que afirmam as coisas. 

Não sou nenhum entendido nestas questões nem quero impor qualquer tipo de moralidade... Mas para bem desta casa, acho que seria importante as pessoas serem mais objectivas naquilo que dizem por vezes.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Ago 2009 às 13:21)

Nao tem de haver objectividade nesse sentido. Ha membros que gostam de calor, outros de frio. Cada um vai desejar aquilo que gosta.

Ja quanto a dados concretos, aí sim tem de haver objectividade. Quando em Julho havia membros a dizer que nos queixavamos, mas que o tempo era normal para a época, quem se ficou a rir fui eu quando saiu o relatorio do IM






Quanto a Agosto, ainda é muito cedo para fazer prognósticos, até porque se a 2a semana foi quente, a 1a foi relativamente fresca. Depende do que vai acontecer nas proximas duas, mas está mais que sabido que no litoral pelo menos, a 3a semana vai ser abaixo da média. E falo de litoral no que toca a cidades que tenham mar, e nao aquelas a 50km da costa...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2009 às 13:23)

Skizzo disse:


> caso eu saiba, Portugal não é só o Algarve, daí as pessoas se queixarem...



Caro Skizzo eu sei que Portugal não é só o Algarve mas só o Porto e Bragança registam anomalia negativa, que podes confirmar aqui: http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/weur_30temp.shtml, o resto Lisboa, Beja e Faro estão acima da média. o que indica que o verão não tem sido tão mal como dizem, exceptuando a zona norte do país.


----------



## David sf (16 Ago 2009 às 14:07)

É normal cada um puxar a brasa à sua sardinha, e entusiasmar-se mais quando as previsões meteorológicas são mais do seu agrado. E cada um transmite aquilo que acha ou aquilo que quer, e se disser algum disparate, há sempre alguém que emita a opinião contrária, e essas discussões são saudáveis e põem o fórum a mexer. Muita gente andava muito entusiasmada com o calor que aí vinha, falou-se em 2003, 45 graus, e, pelo menos o IM ainda não registou sequer 40 graus nesta semana, pelo menos nas estações habituais (Amareleja, Alvega, Beja, etc). Agora com a perspectiva da descida das temperaturas já se está a dar por quase terminado o Verão. 
Pois segundo os modelos, e estão todos mais ou menos em consonância para a próxima semana, a temperatura amanhã deverá começar a descer ligeiramente, até Quarta,  onde as temperaturas ficarão pelos valores normais para a época. Depois a partir de Sexta regressará a circulação de leste que colocará as temperaturas no próximo fim de semana nos valores em que têm estado nos últimos dias. Depois, a partir de Segunda, ainda há algumas dúvidas, mas a tendência é para as temperaturas voltarem a descer, mas ainda falta muito tempo.


----------



## meteo (16 Ago 2009 às 14:49)

psm,também não entendo bem as temperaturas no WIndguru,mas dá para ver se vai estar calor ou frio.Na escala do WIndguru 25 graus,com pouco vento está bom tempo para praia.Há 3 dias tinha visto por lá que as temperaturas esta próxima semana iriam estar pela média,tendo dito isso aqui,confirmando-se isso agora.
Em relação ao vento e á ondulação costuma acertar bastantes vezes.


O Windguru( logo também o GFS) voltou a colocar calor para o próximo fim-de-semana.


----------



## Levante (16 Ago 2009 às 15:29)

Eu acho que tanta "discussão" é bem vinda ao fórum, contudo, não podemos esquecer o objectivo deste tópico. Debatem-se mais opiniões e preferências pessoais que modelos propriamente ditos. 

Sejamos realistas, e já nao é a primeira vez que escrevo aqui neste sentido. Nunca niguém está contente. E não falo só em relação ao "fresco" litoral oeste, incluo obviamente também a costa algarvia. Quando está vento, que é um padrao tipico desde que há registos...já está tudo a falar em verão estragado, anomalias negativas, praia desagradável. Temos pena que as férias não tenham tido o melhor timing. Quando nos vemos "queixar" por frio ou calor, devemos faze-lo tendo conhecimento das normais climatológicas e padrões típicos da localidade em causa. Ora o padrão clássico da costa oeste é o nevoeiro/neblina matinal e nortada, algum calor só quando uma corrente mais ou menos duradoura de leste o interrompe. Pelo que se vê nos dados, apenas o litoral a norte do Douro teve uma anomalia (ligeiramente) negativa.
Mas isto é típico da nossa condição humana (ou portuguesa) "queixarmo-nos" e sermos pouco concretos. Até aqui no algarve, em julho teve uma anomalia positiva, havia alturas que se ouvia "que verão é este, que vento é este". Mas lá está, é estar a bater no ceguinho insitir neste assunto, compete ao bom senso de cada um os posts que fazem no fórum.

Concordo com o psm nas análises e críticas sérias e fundamentadas que faz. Não é uma questão de querer frio, é uma questão de interpretação e dados e concluir que uma vaga de calor é um disparate.
Não consigo concordar com o Mario Barros quando especula acerca do fim do verão. É que nem na costa oeste. Aqui então nem falo. Tivémos óptimos dias de praia em Março (e não é a primeira vez claro), e o Setembro, por regra, é um mês estupendo para praia (e praia a sério com calor sol e águas mais quentes). É verdade que temperaturas muito altas não são tão habituais e a média é ligeiramente mais baixa...mas não deixa de ser "tempo de Verão".

Quanto ao windguru, quanto a mim ele é um excelente indicador de ondulação e de ventos. Como disse o psm, as temperaturas concretas são tudo menos de confiança, mas é possível ver quando há uma aumento ou descida, mas interpretando de acordo com as condições locais. Eu gosto de olhar para ele mais em termos de tendências do que dados concretos, e daí fazer a transposição para as condições tipicas da zona.

E agora o importante. Por cá, vamos ter mais uma semana de calor, alguma brisa de SW/W mais consistente (não forte) quinta e 6a, e depois volta tudo ao mesmo, ou seja, levante fraco e calor.  Querem mais "monotonia" que isto?


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2009 às 16:22)

Bom post Levante, tal como outros mais acima.

Recordo que há um tópico para discutir o Verão e desabafar, aqui não é o local adequado. Há ainda o tópico do clima de Portugal para falar de anomalias e essas coisas.

Obrigado.


----------



## bisnaga33 (16 Ago 2009 às 16:39)

boas tarde ao forum e sou um grande fã deste forum porque tambem eu sou doido por metereologia mas neste momento nao tenho condições para instalar a minha estacão.
o que eu gostaria de saber e se ainda podemos ter este verão as nossas tão famosas trovoadas de verão


----------



## stormy (16 Ago 2009 às 17:28)

após a passagem de uma frente fria em dissipação (nao deverá passar de um aumento de nebulosidade no norte e centro) pelo continente, na 4f e 5f, formar-se-há um centro anticiclonico na europa central estendendo-se até á escandinavia e ocorrerá uma intensificação significativa do AA que acabará por formar uma cintura anticiclonica entre a costa leste americana e a russia europeia no prox fim de semana.
esperam-se portanto temperaturas elevadas e fluxo de este a partir de 6f e talvez mais algumas trovoadas


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 17:35)

stormy disse:


> após a passagem de uma frente fria em dissipação (nao deverá passar de um aumento de nebulosidade no norte e centro) pelo continente, na 4f e 5f, formar-se-há um centro anticiclonico na europa central estendendo-se até á escandinavia e ocorrerá uma intensificação significativa do AA que acabará por formar uma cintura anticiclonica entre a costa leste americana e a russia europeia no prox fim de semana.
> esperam-se portanto temperaturas elevadas e fluxo de este a partir de 6f e talvez mais algumas trovoadas



As trovoada são pra onde?

Interior, ou em geral?!


----------



## beachboy30 (16 Ago 2009 às 18:05)

stormy disse:


> após a passagem de uma frente fria em dissipação (nao deverá passar de um aumento de nebulosidade no norte e centro) pelo continente, na 4f e 5f, formar-se-há um centro anticiclonico na europa central estendendo-se até á escandinavia e ocorrerá uma intensificação significativa do AA que acabará por formar uma cintura anticiclonica entre a costa leste americana e a russia europeia no prox fim de semana.
> esperam-se portanto temperaturas elevadas e fluxo de este a partir de 6f e talvez mais algumas trovoadas



De facto assim parece ser a tendência... Seja como for, este mês de Agosto já está a deixar o mês de Julho no que respeita a calor a léguas de distância, qualquer que seja a zona do país... Muito menos ventoso, bem mais quente, e com algumas correntes de E/NE (uma já passou, outra prevista para o final da próxima semana), algo que em Julho não me recordo de ter acontecido... Viva o Agosto . Claro que há sempre quem prefira as férias em Julho (até por não ser uma época tão alta) mas para quem tira férias em Julho e gosta de praia, teve azar... Só mesmo no Algarve e interior...


----------



## LuisFilipe (16 Ago 2009 às 19:48)

Quer dizer que portanto confirma-se calor para a proxima semana, com corrente de leste ? 

Óptimo...óptimo, quer-se é aquele calor tórrido mesmo, e com um arzinho vindo de leste é a cereja no topo do bolo. 

Viva o S.Pedro!


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2009 às 19:53)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Quer dizer que portanto confirma-se calor para a proxima semana, com corrente de leste ?
> 
> Óptimo...óptimo, quer-se é aquele calor tórrido mesmo, e com um arzinho vindo de leste é a cereja no topo do bolo.
> 
> Viva o S.Pedro!



A tendência é para um aquecimento de novo a partir de sexta com o deslocamento de novo do AA em até ao centro da Europa a fazer uma barreira entre o atlântico e a Europa e de novo uma depressão térmica na PI a fazer subir a dorsal africana trazendo um ar muito quente com ventos de E e NE  resta saber se é de pouca dura ou não!


----------



## psm (16 Ago 2009 às 21:43)

Pronto lá venho eu estragar tudo, mas são os dados fornecidos que assim o indicam.

Enquanto o GFS dá uma entrada de calor a partir de sexta feira, vai existir um outro modelo(ECMWF) que contaria essa tendencia para a costa oeste de Portugal

Coloco aqui o mapa de animação do ECMWF:


http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009081612!!!step/


Volto a repetir vezes sem conta na meteorologia tem que se ver todos os modelos, e comparar e se verificar se existe sintonia, assim a tendencia dessas previsões aumentam (la Palice)


----------



## psm (17 Ago 2009 às 07:18)

Como seria de esperar o GFS se aproximou dos outros modelos a médio e a longo prazo, retirando o calor que estava previsto para o proximo fim de semana nesta ultima saida(00) na costa ocidental de Portugal, MAS tudo pode voltar à ultima forma, o que é de salientar é que nestas ultimas previsões o GFS tem andado muito a reboque dos outros modelos (NOGAP´S, ECMWF)


----------



## Skizzo (17 Ago 2009 às 14:37)

é claro que o calor não regressa na costa oeste (excluindo aquelas longe do mar como Lx, Braga, Coimbra). Se já na semana passada foi dificil, entao na última semana do verão deve ser ainda muito mais dificil. Estamos a entrar no outono...


----------



## Nuno (17 Ago 2009 às 14:52)

Skizzo disse:


> é claro que o calor não regressa na costa oeste (excluindo aquelas longe do mar como Lx, Braga, Coimbra). Se já na semana passada foi dificil, entao na última semana do verão deve ser ainda muito mais dificil. Estamos a entrar no outono...





ok


----------



## Skizzo (17 Ago 2009 às 14:55)

Lol esquece, estava a desabafar  Férias em Vila do Conde, tão cedo nao tiro lol. Nevoeiro todas as manhãs e inicios de tarde


----------



## Levante (17 Ago 2009 às 17:36)

Se no Outono fizessem 30º com humidades perto dos 70% mudava-me pra Escandinávia... Está longe de acabar


----------



## psm (17 Ago 2009 às 20:14)

Bem a saida das (12) os modelos passaram a estar mais ou menos em sintonia, e o que ai vem(logicamente com margem de erro) é que calor para a costa ocidental não haverá, e será sempre NO ou talvez N no sexta ou sabado. É mau para quem está de férias na costa ocidental mas enfim...


ps: um aparte eu quando aqui venho fazer projeções, é com o maximo de racionalidade, e é para pôr às vezes um pouco de agua fria em algumas situações, e em especial quando houve muitos membros a escrever que vinha calor igual ao de 2003 na ultima situação de calor, e que escrevi que nunca vinha, pois para tal teria que haver geopotenciais dos 500 hp bem elevados, e que tal como escrevi não aconteceu, eu sei que há aqui muito entusiasmo de malta jovem, mas não se podem esquecer que há outras pessoas fora do forum que aqui vêm espreitar, e ao ver que vêm ai algo de extrodinário, e que depois não acontece, e isso irá descredebilizar o forum!


----------



## stormy (18 Ago 2009 às 01:23)




----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2009 às 11:41)

Ainda não será um bocadinho cedo para um bisonte depressionário igual aquele que está neste momento por cima da Islândia aparecer 

Aqui para nós...o clima anda doido não anda ?? anseio por Setembro


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Ago 2009 às 11:51)

Boas...

Tambem ando de olhos postos no Setembro e um bocado ansioso, não pelos sistemas depressionários de norte, mas sim pelos de SW ou S...

Ando a ver tambem nas previsões de longo prazo, com esperanças de um A mais nortenho para permitir essas mesmas entradas...

Mas até lá á que aguardar   Calmex


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Ago 2009 às 12:53)

Eu cá estou completamente farto desta posição já habitual do AA, que não deixa entrar nada, será que portugal têm um Iman para atrair o A


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Ago 2009 às 13:14)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Eu cá estou completamente farto desta posição já habitual do AA, que não deixa entrar nada, será que portugal têm um Iman para atrair o A



Pois é! À conta disso e não só, há 46 dias que não chove 1mm aqui, e a tendência é para esse número aumentar bem mais, segundo todas as previsões que vão surgindo...


----------



## Lightning (18 Ago 2009 às 13:39)

mr. phillip disse:


> Pois é! À conta disso e não só, há 46 dias que não chove 1mm aqui, e a tendência é para esse número aumentar bem mais, segundo todas as previsões que vão surgindo...



50 dias, sff... 

Esta posição do AA realmente tem sido bastante "tradicional" ultimamente... O máximo que podemos esperar é para esta quinta-feira uma aumento de nebulosidade devido a uma superfície frontal miserável  que vai chegar a Portugal já em fase de dissipação mas que segundo as previsões do IM ainda pode provocar alguma precipitação fraca no Norte do País.


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2009 às 14:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda não será um bocadinho cedo para um bisonte depressionário igual aquele que está neste momento por cima da Islândia aparecer



Não sei, mas todos os anos me recordo de depressões ali cujas frentes depois absorvem muitas vezes restos de furacões que sobem de latitude.


----------



## beachboy30 (18 Ago 2009 às 15:07)

Vince disse:


> Não sei, mas todos os anos me recordo de depressões ali cujas frentes depois absorvem muitas vezes restos de furacões que sobem de latitude.



Nem mais. Ou muito me engano ou pelas previsões de deslocação do furacão Bill no Atlântico, está mesmo a ver-se que o mesmo está e vai "contornar" o nosso amigo AA, acabando muito possivelmente por vir a ser "absorvido" pela depressão típica (e suas frentes) nas latitudes da Islândia... Nós cá estamos... . Mas claro, quanto muito serão as ilhas britânicas a sentir-lhe os efeitos pós-tropicais, o AA não nos larga...  Cá é chuvisco e neblina, quanto muito .


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2009 às 17:44)

Vince disse:


> Não sei, mas todos os anos me recordo de depressões ali cujas frentes depois absorvem muitas vezes restos de furacões que sobem de latitude.



Só não sei onde é que andam os furacões quanto mais os restos mas tudo bem


----------



## Dan (19 Ago 2009 às 09:40)

Finalmente, os próximos dias já poderão ser um pouco menos quentes.


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2009 às 19:11)

após a passagem de uma frente fria, dia 25, que fará as temperaturas descerem ainda que para valores totalmente dentro da media e provocará precipitação no norte e centro formar-se há um cavado sobre a PI que se estenderá até ás canarias, observando o fluxo nos 500hpa pode-se concluir que se formarão varios vortices ciclonicos no seio do cavado que poderão levar á genese de uma cut-off algures entre a PI e med.ocidental e as canarias.
o cenario para portugal está comprometido por uma massa de ar quente e estavel em altura no bordo oeste do cavado mas no leste espanhol e med. ocidental temps nos 500hpa de -10 a -15 e advecção quente de sul originarão condiçoes de forte instabilidade.
a evoluçao desta situação merece atençao pois poderá originar algo interessante...


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2009 às 22:23)

aqui o ensemble para as proximidades de lis:



grande consistencia até dia 25 sendo que depois dessa data tudo depende da evoluçao do cavado descrito no meu post anterior.


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Ago 2009 às 02:09)

Andam mortiços os dias por estas paragens.
Um dia inteiro sem novas mensagens?
Hum ...Não é  bom sinal.
O Stormy bem se esforça , mas os coelhos da cartola estão difíceis.
Depois do pequeno precalço de hoje a Noroeste,
mais do mesmo.
Depois de outro eventual solavanco a 25,
outra vez quase só sentido  no sítio do costume,
mais do mesmo; 
assim apontam  de novo quase todos.
Andam mortiços os dias por aqui. 
Outrossim, fervilham lá fora , os dias de férias com "bom tempo" para todos ...
Quer dizer:- para quase todos .
Os do costume (os do litoral  norte e centro  ), para além de não cheirarem uma trovoada  há largos meses, vão continuar com estes solavancos de Verão.
Mas como amanhã novos cenários podem ser desde já equacionados,
poderemos voltar a ter sonos descansados...
Boa noite ...


----------



## kikofra (21 Ago 2009 às 02:22)

Alguem me explica a que se deve o nevoeiro que estava ou esta nas praias do litoral centro pelo menos nos ultimos dias?


----------



## psm (21 Ago 2009 às 06:19)

kikofra disse:


> Alguem me explica a que se deve o nevoeiro que estava ou esta nas praias do litoral centro pelo menos nos ultimos dias?





É o que normalmente acontece no verão na costa ocidental a norte do cabo da roca, e chamam-se nevoeiros de advecção, e coloco aqui a explicação que está no forum.




http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/nevoeiros-neblinas-2311.html


Quanto a previsões que sairam no GFS têm erro na colocação das isobaras no dia 25 de agosto, e no dia 26 em Marrocos.


----------



## irpsit (21 Ago 2009 às 08:08)

Alguma hipótese do *furacão Bill *se dirigir para os Açores e depois passar, como tempestade ou depressão tropical, na parte norte de Portugal?

A maioria dos modelos coloca a rota um pouco a norte, dirigindo-se para as Ilhas Britânicas depois da costa canadiana. Isto seria lá pelo dia *29 de Agosto*.

Mas alguns modelos surgerem que a rota poderia ser um pouco mais a sul...


----------



## psm (21 Ago 2009 às 08:12)

O normal é que passe a norte dos açores.

Coloco aqui a saida do ECMWF para ver por onde ele vai, e que é muito provavel vá de encontro à Irlanda e Grã bretanha.


http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009082100!!!step/


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Ago 2009 às 09:46)

Se isto chegar a acontecer era uma esturra daquelas, é bom que não venha porque já estou fartinho do calor.


----------



## vitamos (21 Ago 2009 às 10:04)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Se isto chegar a acontecer era uma esturra daquelas, é bom que não venha porque já estou fartinho do calor.



Após a passagem daquele cavado de início de semana, tudo indica, não só pelo GFS mas também pelos outros principais modelos que será uma nova situação de calor a instalar-se. É uma tendência sinóptica geral que parece estar a definir-se. Se será tão extremo como mostra nesta altura o GFS, tenho as minhas dúvidas. No entanto poderemos estar de novo perante dias que serão, pelo menos quentes. Já se sabe que mais a interior e sul. Mas até lá veremos.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2009 às 10:49)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Se isto chegar a acontecer era uma esturra daquelas, é bom que não venha porque já estou fartinho do calor.



Tenho seríssimas dúvidas que isso aconteça, primeiro porque o norte do atlântico está cada vez mais activo, logo, está a bombear cada vez mais frio para as latitudes mais a sul, e em segundo porque estamos quase em Setembro


----------



## HotSpot (21 Ago 2009 às 11:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tenho seríssimas dúvidas que isso aconteça, primeiro porque o norte do atlântico está cada vez mais activo, logo, está a bombear cada vez mais frio para as latitudes mais a sul, e em segundo porque estamos quase em Setembro



Mário, ainda é muito cedo para o frio chegar cá ao rectângulo.

GFS para a Moita dá Sábado e Domingo quentinhos e descida de temperatura para Segunda e Terça. Depois de Quarta vem então calor, a dúvida reside ainda na intensidade do mesmo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2009 às 11:46)

Boas,

Sim parece que vem mais braseiro a caminho... pelo menos tudo indica isso, e tambem a chegada do Levante neste domingo, o que irá proporcionar já umas ondinhas aos surfistas da costa sul... Se gundo o modelo maritimo 1m a 1,5m...

E como estamos tão perto desse calor, os modelos certamente já não o retiram... e não é por estarmos a chegar a Setembro que ele se esfuma...


----------



## stormy (21 Ago 2009 às 12:44)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Se isto chegar a acontecer era uma esturra daquelas, é bom que não venha porque já estou fartinho do calor.



nao sabe o que diz isso éra o meu sonho......e talvez até venha....já esteve mais longe....
o GFS coloca AA em cima de nós a partir do final da prox semana mas antes disso um cavado vai entrar nesta 2f ( acompanhado por mais uma misera frente fria) e vai introduzir ar frio em altura sobre a peninsula, esse ar frio vai movimentar-se rapidamente para sul e depois para SW colocando-se sobre um vortice ciclonico de niveis altos no golfo de cadiz ( consequencia do cavado que entretanto evoluiu para sul e isolou-se) o ar frio ( -10 a -15 nos 500hpa) colocado sobre o vortice é passivel de gerar instabilidade convectiva em marrocos, na ilha da madeira e no sul de portugal, já no norte e centro uma massa de ar quente e estavel em altura proveniente de oeste deverá inibir o desenvolvimento de fenomenos convectivos.
a partir da prox 6f é possivel que a massa de ar frio acabe por se fragmentar e acabe por afectar todo o continente e o golfo de cadis...sendo que a DANA ficará estavel a NE da madeira mas já é muito longo prazo...


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2009 às 12:47)

Esse calor para a semana está dependente de onde se situa a cut off se é que se chega mesmo a formar a partir de quarta se ficar a SW como está a ser modelado então virá mesmo calor forte como mostra agora o GFS  para já mais um fim de semana de muito calor em especial no Sul


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Ago 2009 às 18:49)

Nesta ultima saida do GFS...bem nem vale a pena dizer nada, só vejo é A,A e mais A; quando é que ele se vai embora.


----------



## psm (21 Ago 2009 às 19:29)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Nesta ultima saida do GFS...bem nem vale a pena dizer nada, só vejo é A,A e mais A; quando é que ele se vai embora.







É verão, e ele está na posição normal custa mas é assim!


Faço um reparo não ponham as runs das (06) e (18) como referencia de previsões pois têm muito erros.

O GFS a médio prazo deixa muito a desejar, e veja-se que na saida das (00) dava calor, e agora(12) é a eterna nortada a  torto e a direito.


----------



## cardu (21 Ago 2009 às 19:31)

qd lhe apetecer.... la para novembro talvez, qd vierem os primeiros nevões para bragança


----------



## David sf (21 Ago 2009 às 19:35)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Nesta ultima saida do GFS...bem nem vale a pena dizer nada, só vejo é A,A e mais A; quando é que ele se vai embora.



Ao invés, a do ECM é uma loucura. Bloqueio fortíssimo na Europa Central, depressões estacionadas nas ilhas britânicas e a 'pingarem' sobre a península. A carta das 96 horas é brutal para o noroeste da península.


----------



## psm (21 Ago 2009 às 20:14)

Sim, nesta saida das (12) do ECMWF é um findar do verão ao nivel das temperaturas altas em agosto, e em especial para a costa ocidental de Portugal.


----------



## Skizzo (22 Ago 2009 às 02:17)

pode ser que o calor venha finalmente ao litoral norte, e o sul tenha o tão desejado frio e chuviscos


----------



## psm (22 Ago 2009 às 06:55)

Vou colocar a previsão do IM para algumas pessoas onde viram que vinha ai calor(vaga) para o dia de hoje sabado, e onde fui atacado por alguns, e defendido por outros pela a minha racionalidade na escrita das projeções meteorológicas.



Previsão para Sábado, 22 de Agosto de 2009

Céu geralmente limpo.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h)
de noroeste e com rajadas da ordem dos 50 km/h no litoral Oeste
em especial durante a tarde.
Pequena subida de temperatura.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal na faixa costeira a norte do Cabo
Raso.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1,5 a 2,5 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16-18ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 0,5 a 1 m, passando a ondas
de sueste.
Temperatura da água do mar: 23-25ºC

TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS
PORTO - 27ºC
LISBOA - 32ºC
FARO - 30ºC


Previsão para Domingo, 23 de Agosto de 2009

Céu limpo ou pouco nublado, temporariamente muito nublado e com
neblina ou nevoeiro até ao final da manhã nas regiões do litoral
a norte do Cabo Raso.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h)
de noroeste no litoral Oeste em especial durante a tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima no litoral Oeste.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 2 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16-18ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 1 a 1,5 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 23-25ºC


Também coloco a de domingo.

ps: a salientar que a previsão para Lisboa ao nivel de temperatura não é igual para onde moro(Estoril), é que aqui é sempre muito mais baixa com estas condições de vento previstas! O que quer dizer que para a costa ocidental será ainda mais baixa que no Estoril!


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Ago 2009 às 11:41)

... e para terça-feira o IM está a prever períodos de chuva por vezes forte 
no Norte e vento moderado de sudoeste ,por vezes com rajadas.
Vendo o ECMWF talvez faça  algum sentido.






[/URL][/IMG]

Mas se olharmos para o GFS talvez haja algum exagero ou até
não-conformidade :





[/URL][/IMG]

Curiosa esta discrepância para tão poucas horas.
Para quem como eu não gosta de unanimidades 
e prefere sempre estes "debates alargados", não está mau...
Curiosa também é a sintonia que os modelos mostram para depois
deste ( ao que parece fugaz )episódio :
Subida gradual e significativa das temperaturas a partir de 
quarta-feira com mais corrente de Leste e até já há quem veja
lá para o fim de semana erupções convectivas...
Mas isso já entrará por enquanto no reino da fantasia...


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2009 às 11:48)

miguel disse:


> Esse calor para a semana está dependente de onde se situa a cut off se é que se chega mesmo a formar a partir de quarta se ficar a SW como está a ser modelado então virá mesmo calor forte como mostra agora o GFS  para já mais um fim de semana de muito calor em especial no Sul



Hoje continua a mostrar a mesma coisa sem tirar nem por  vai tirar se calhar já na run das 12 mas o que importa é que volte a mostrar! falta muito tempo mas seria giro ter aquela cut off a SW a arrastar ar quente para  PI e actividade convectiva em espacial no Sul   o que é pena é ser apenas o GFS a mostrar tal coisa!!


----------



## Lightning (22 Ago 2009 às 13:02)

miguel disse:


> Hoje continua a mostrar a mesma coisa sem tirar nem por  vai tirar se calhar já na run das 12 mas o que importa é que volte a mostrar! falta muito tempo mas seria giro ter aquela cut off a SW a arrastar ar quente para  PI e actividade convectiva em espacial no Sul   o que é pena é ser apenas o GFS a mostrar tal coisa!!



Realmente seria engraçado ter alguma animação para matar este tédio dos últimos dias... 

Os modelos já tiraram a cut-off se não me engano há dois dias, e agora voltam a mostrá-la a SW como estava dantes. 

Antes da cut-off temos a passagem de uma superfície frontal fria de actividade fraca já nesta segunda-feira dia 24 que poderá provocar precipitação fraca em especial no Norte do País (segundo informações do IM).







Suponho que a precipitação prevista no modelo abaixo seja a precipitação que provavelmente irá ser causada pela cut-off caso esta venha mesmo a acontecer. Esta afirmação é com base na observação do modelo referido, já que apenas o Sul de Portugal apresenta alguma precipitação representada, mais ou menos na mesma localização onde o GFS mostra a cut-off actualmente.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Ago 2009 às 18:23)

E uma salva de palmas para o GFS, que nesta run simplesmente acabou com essa Cut- off, sinceramente esse modelo é demais, um dia que ele conseguirem acertar avisem-me.


----------



## David sf (22 Ago 2009 às 18:39)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E uma salva de palmas para o GFS, que nesta run simplesmente acabou com essa Cut- off, sinceramente esse modelo é demais, um dia que ele conseguirem acertar avisem-me.



Ele acerta de certeza. Faz dezenas de previsões diferentes, e uma delas há-de acertar. Mas acho que é mais provável que esta última run seja a mais acertada do dia.


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2009 às 19:28)

É normal este tira e põe quando se trata de uma cut-off e o mais certo é na run das 18 voltar a por  mas certo certo parece ser o calor a apertar de novo a partir de quarta depois de uma descida segunda e terça  apenas seria um calor extremo caso se formasse a tal cut-off a SW mas não está facil.


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2009 às 19:33)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E sinceramente esse modelo é demais, um dia que ele conseguirem acertar avisem-me.



Na última cutoff qual foi o modelo que mais acertou, com um pequeno cavado e uma mini cutoff centrada no sul de Espanha, de forma consistente durante vários dias sendo que nalguns dias estava completamente sozinho contra praticamente todos os outros modelos que a punham a sul ou sudoeste de Portugal ?

Quem foi ? ... pois ... foi o GFS. 
Portanto, nem foi assim há tanto tempo que ele acertou


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Ago 2009 às 22:15)

Vince disse:


> Na última cutoff qual foi o modelo que mais acertou, com um pequeno cavado e uma mini cutoff centrada no sul de Espanha, de forma consistente durante vários dias sendo que nalguns dias estava completamente sozinho contra praticamente todos os outros modelos que a punham a sul ou sudoeste de Portugal ?
> 
> Quem foi ? ... pois ... foi o GFS.
> Portanto, nem foi assim há tanto tempo que ele acertou



Sim Tudo muito certo, mas é mais as vezes que erra do que as vezes que acerta.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Ago 2009 às 09:19)

Isto de dizer mal de tudo e de todos está mesmo no sangue do "Tuga". Muito tempo e "tinta" se gasta neste tópico ora a falar mal do GFS, do Nogaps, do ecmwf e do IM.

Mas nunca me esqueço quando se falou mais mal do GFS, uma celebre noite de Fevereiro do ano passado. O GFS previa uns loucos 60 mm para essa noite concentrados na zona de LX. Como sabem não foram uns loucos 60 mm mas em alguns locais foi mais do dobro. 



Chasing Thunder disse:


> Sim Tudo muito certo, mas é mais as vezes que erra do que as vezes que acerta.



a 120H? 180H? 240H? Se o GFS acertasse mais do que erra, tinham descoberto a pólvora das previsões meteorológicas.

Mas a mesma recomendação que serve para quando falam mal do IM, serve para o GFS. Enviem um e-mail para os Americanos a dizer que o modelo "erra muito" e que deviam corrigir "isto e aquilo". Fácil não é? Viva a globalização.


----------



## rozzo (23 Ago 2009 às 11:32)

Realmente ainda acho ridícula esta conversa do "modelo está sempre a falhar".
Não há a mínima dúvida que tanto GFS como ECMWF são os 2 melhores modelos, já são brutais os avanços que se fez para chegarem onde chegaram na fiabilidade de previsões a curto-médio prazo, dado o comportamento absolutamente caótico e a incrível quantidade de variáveis envolvidas. Volto, a repetir.. BRUTAIS!

Agora se a 240h o modelo falha mais do que acerta? Boa, é provável, mas como disse disse o HotSpot, se acertasse mais, tinham descoberto a pólvora.
Mas que de certeza a num prazo de previsão DECENTE acertam muito mais do que falham, isso é incrivelmente verdade..

Mas se os melhores modelos não prestam, ok.. Venha o Borda d'água..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Ago 2009 às 11:56)

Pois é mas caso não se lembram ainda foi á pouco tempo que o gfs não previa trovoadas para portugal, mas o que se resta é que elas vieram e não foram fracas, por isso cá para mim o gfs só devia de fazer previsões para 3 a 4 dias, ainda ontem em 2 saidas seguidas estavam a dar a tal cut-off, e depois na outra saida a seguir já tinham retirado tudinho, é isto é que me chateia, e agora hoje só dão é  A e calor.


----------



## rozzo (23 Ago 2009 às 12:02)

Então, mas alguém disse que esses modelos acertam SEMPRE? Isso é impossível.. A esse prazo acertam QUASE sempre..
E atenção, à escala que as suas malhas permitem. O GFS ou ECMWF têm malhas sem muita precisão espacial, são essencialmente de escala sinóptica. Até para sim serem razoáveis a médio prazo. Para pequena escala há modelos próprios e esses sim apenas se limitam a 48 ou 72h.
Além do mais já devíamos estar vacinados que essas situações de convecção em calor são certamente das menos fáceis para modelos globais com a resolução do GFS ou ECMWF. Não podemos estar exactamente à espera que eles metam lá células com área menor que a própria resolução do modelo. Temos é de olhar para as cartas e ver se realmente as condições são propícias, e sim, o GFS tinha-as, ainda que não tivesse precipitação no mapa.

Então se o GFS ou ECMWF só dessem previsão a 3/4 dias haveria de ser bonito, em especial no Inverno.. Era mesmo lançar os búzios e ligar ao Professor Karamba...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Ago 2009 às 12:16)

OK pronto, cada um tem a sua opinião a minha é esta que disse, devemos é de respeitá-las, é certo que eu errei em julgar esse modelo, e por isso peço desculpa.


----------



## rozzo (23 Ago 2009 às 13:12)

A questão não é essa, pelo menos a mim não me tás a ofender, não precisas de pedir desculpa 
Não sei se o GFS se sente ofendido! 
E nem eu estou a defender cegamente o GFS, até o ECMWF ainda é melhor que o GFS!
E claro cada um tem a sua opinião.. 
Só estou a chamar a atenção porque é fácil dizer mal de tudo, e aproveitar qualquer falha para criticar as coisas, sejam elas o que forem, sem ponderar nem analisar as coisas com frieza e como elas são, e realmente fazer uma opinião ponderada de tudo o que há de bom e mau nas coisas!
E normalmente a parte boa rapidamente é "mandada fora" para deitar abaixo pegando nas partes menos boas....


----------



## Dourado (24 Ago 2009 às 10:33)

Boas.
Acompanho regularmente os modelos GSF, ECMWF, JMA, NOGAPS, etc...  e posso dizer que o GSF é o que tem sido mais "certeiro" e mais regular.
Posso estar enganado, mas até custumo gravar as cartas e comparar passado uns dias e o GSF é o que acerta mais vezes. O UKMO também não é mau. O pior de todos é o WMC Moscou


----------



## Aurélio (24 Ago 2009 às 10:48)

Deixem-se disso ... chove quando tiver que chover e faz sol quando tiver que que fazer sol !!
O Tempo é feito de ciclos climáticos e se calhar agora trata-se de um ciclo climático com menor precipitação !!
Hoje em dia com a quantidade de barragens que já existem em Portugal e com a quantidade de barragens que ainda se vai construir muito dificilmente faltará água em Portugal !!
Ficava preocupado era se este ciclo climático tivesse sido há uns 50 anos atrás !!

PS: Já agora estou á espera de um Outono /Inverno na média em termos de precipitação e em termos de temperaturas !!


----------



## trepkos (24 Ago 2009 às 12:03)

É normal depressões com aquelas pressões, quase todos os dias que vão para as Ilhas Britânicas?


----------



## stormy (24 Ago 2009 às 12:34)

trepkos disse:


> É normal depressões com aquelas pressões, quase todos os dias que vão para as Ilhas Britânicas?



agora a partir de finais de agosto e o arrefecimento no atlantico norte há um grande gradiente termico horizontal entre o atlantico norte e as nossas latitudes ( no atlantico norte o verao "a serio" é jun jul) enquanto nas nossas latitudes, em portugal, açores,etc o verao "a serio" prolonga-se até setembro, ou seja enquanto a 30-40º norte estamos no pino do verao e as aguas atingem as mais altas temperaturas do ano, nas latitudes mais altas estamos já em processo de arrefecimento e isso facilita a ciclogenese extratropical e o cavamento intenso das depressoes....ainda pra mais nesta altura costumam chegar sistemas tropicais a latitudes elevadas e isso é um grande extra de energia
a partir de agora é sempre a abrir!!!


----------



## psm (24 Ago 2009 às 14:00)

Em relação aos modelos de previsão, eu da minha experiencia, estou com o Rozzo o ECMWF a médio prazo é mais fiavel e consistente que os outros, mas tem um grande contra e de que muita gente não gosta mas isso são os critérios que existem na Europa, e reclamem para lá, que é só mostrar 2 parametros de previsão, mas é o que se tem.


----------



## Roque (25 Ago 2009 às 00:21)

Alguem me sabe dizer qual foi a temperatura mais baixa alguma vez registada no Verao em Portugal?


----------



## N_Fig (25 Ago 2009 às 00:38)

Roque disse:


> Alguem me sabe dizer qual foi a temperatura mais baixa alguma vez registada no Verao em Portugal?



No Verão oficial (Junho, Julho e Agosto), foi de -5.1 °C em Lagoa Comprida, dia 12 de Junho de 1946.


----------



## meteo (25 Ago 2009 às 00:39)

Se o GFS falhou há 1 semana a médio prazo(4,5 dias) no calor que dava para o passado fim-de-semana,para o próximo fim-de-semana volta a colocar calor,e votará a falhar? É que já fala neste calor há alguns dias,tirando uma run ou outra

 Curioso o Windguru(que se segue pelo GFS)aqui para a zona de Santa Cruz no fim-de-semana:
http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=19316
Vento praticamente inexistente em 3 dias(de manha e de tarde!) e muito calor( a temperatura que e prevista,é mesmo para a praia! )  Vento de 0 nós na manha de Segunda 

Se se confirmar é uma bela semana de férias para quem os tem,pois Quarta e Quinta também terão pouco vento e algum calor.Acho piada quando se fala de um Verão fresco,mas Agosto parece-me que vai estar acima da média em alguns locais,e Junho foi quentissimo


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Ago 2009 às 11:53)

Na minha última participação neste tópico no passado dia 22,
e já agora a propósito das falhas e /ou discrepâncias dos modelos de
previsão, 
fazia aqui referência à previsão do IM para esta terça-feira onde
eram apontados para a região norte períodos de chuva por vezes forte 
e vento sudoeste com rajadas.
Questionava onde o IM se baseava para tal cenário de previsão
e descartava desde logo a hipótese do nosso mui ilustre IM
dar ouvidos ao GFS uma vez que este modelo distanciava-se 
desse enquadramento...recordam-se?
Pois bem chegados a terça, aqui ( região norte)
estamos, com um dia de céu azul  , sol total e vento fraco de noroeste.
Quem é que se equivocou? quem é que falhou?
Mas que interessa ? Às vezes falham uns, outras vezes distanciam-se outros,
às vezes aproximam-se uns , outras vezes desiludem outros.
Já se sabe que é assim. É como nós:
às vezes temos dias muito proveitosos, outras vezes questionamos
o porquê de tantas falhas e faltas nossas.

Entretanto dúvidas parece não existirem nos modelos
para os próximos dias:

Quer uns ,







[/URL][/IMG] 

quer outros , 






[/URL][/IMG] 

entre outros,
apontam no mesmo sentido:
ou seja : mais Verão a caminho, mais um fim de semana
caloroso, mais Agosto destemido...
Até quando?
Isso aí já não reune consensos.
O melhor é ir-mos vendo,uns e outros o que nos vão dizendo...


----------



## trepkos (25 Ago 2009 às 12:00)

stormy disse:


> agora a partir de finais de agosto e o arrefecimento no atlantico norte há um grande gradiente termico horizontal entre o atlantico norte e as nossas latitudes ( no atlantico norte o verao "a serio" é jun jul) enquanto nas nossas latitudes, em portugal, açores,etc o verao "a serio" prolonga-se até setembro, ou seja enquanto a 30-40º norte estamos no pino do verao e as aguas atingem as mais altas temperaturas do ano, nas latitudes mais altas estamos já em processo de arrefecimento e isso facilita a ciclogenese extratropical e o cavamento intenso das depressoes....ainda pra mais nesta altura costumam chegar sistemas tropicais a latitudes elevadas e isso é um grande extra de energia
> a partir de agora é sempre a abrir!!!



Obrigado. 

Mas tenho a ideia que durante esses meses, também havia tais depressões.


----------



## stormy (25 Ago 2009 às 20:34)

o GFS volta a apostar num bruto dum cavado que vai evoluir para cut-off na prox semana....é o modelo mais radical do momento...mas anda a semear muitas destas situaçoes de run para run....pode ser que alguma vez acerte


----------



## miguel (25 Ago 2009 às 21:54)

Calor entre quinta ( 27) e segunda (30) é que já ninguém o tira, e afinal o verão não acabou ainda nem para o Litoral como já li algures por aqui


----------



## JoãoDias (25 Ago 2009 às 22:44)

Mesmo no final de Outubro é perfeitamente possível ter temperaturas perto dos 30ºC no litoral norte...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Ago 2009 às 09:41)

Nesta saida já tiraram a cut-off toda para portugal, acho que ainda não é desta.


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2009 às 12:32)

Parece que sim, que as notícias da morte do Verão talvez sejam um bocadinho ou bocadão exageradas.

Quer o GFS quer o ECM indicam bastante calor para o próximo fim de semana com pico no Domingo, numa sintonia invulgar dado as horas "modelísticas" que faltam. Veremos.







Após esse calor, mais uma descida de temperaturas evitando assim excessos de calor demasiado persistentes e incómodos, seguindo-se um regresso de temperaturas acima da média (aos 850hpa), isto olhando o ensemble GFS para o centro do país:


----------



## stormy (26 Ago 2009 às 13:37)

a tendencia actual é a de tirar frio e tambem precipitaçao...


----------



## psm (26 Ago 2009 às 13:42)

Tenta colocar como previsão as saidas das (00) e (12) pois estas saidas que são postas tem muitos erros de modelagem(00),(18).


----------



## stormy (26 Ago 2009 às 13:44)

psm disse:


> Tenta colocar como previsão as saidas das (00) e (12) pois estas saidas que são postas tem muitos erros de modelagem(00),(18).



ok...mas pq teem erros??


----------



## psm (26 Ago 2009 às 13:53)

Geralmente são compilações matemáticas sem dados reais, neste caso nesta nos modelos de isobaras tem a 180 horas uma colocação de isobaras é absurda, e mesmo a 144 horas até as 180 como são colocadas.
As das (00) e as de (12) játem os dados medidos pelos os balões lançados e etc...


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2009 às 15:03)

stormy disse:


> ok...mas pq teem erros??



Não são bem erros. Eu uma vez coloquei a questão a um meteorologista americano e ele respondeu-me que cada inicialização duma run é grosso modo feita com metade observações e metade previsão baseada na saída anterior. Como apenas nas saídas das 00z e 12z existe o set completo de dados de observações a alimentar o sistema, as saídas das 6z e 18z são apenas um avanço da previsão com observações da saída anterior, e como tal tendem a gerar maiores devaneios no médio/longo prazo.

De qualquer forma olhando para os dois ensembles, o das 0z e o das 6z, quer uma quer outra são extremos opostos no conjunto, a das 0z muito fria e a das 6z a menos fria. 

Como num ensemble a ideia é minimizarmos a incerteza e concentram-nos no conjunto para compararmos à saída propriamente dita, eu não confiaria nem numa nem noutra para já, mas parece que a das 6z é por coincidência (não é sempre assim) pouco credível dado o restante conjunto. O que não significa que até possa vir ser a mais correcta se por acaso as próximas saídas continuassem assim indiciando uma tendência, mas tal parece bastante improvável.


----------



## psm (26 Ago 2009 às 20:42)

Pelo ECMWF o calor que era para segunda feira esfumou-se, mas o que interessa é que o fim de semana vai estar algum calor, mesmo para a costa ocidental, o contra é que depois de segunda o tempo fresco a muito fresco voltará.

Coloco aqui a borla que é dada por eles dos 500 hp e dos 850 hp juntas.

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...850!pop!od!oper!w_z500t850!2009082612!!!step/


----------



## belem (26 Ago 2009 às 22:58)

psm disse:


> Pelo ECMWF o calor que era para segunda feira esfumou-se, mas o que interessa é que o fim de semana vai estar algum calor, mesmo para a costa ocidental, o contra é que depois de segunda o tempo fresco a muito fresco voltará.
> 
> Coloco aqui a borla que é dada por eles dos 500 hp e dos 850 hp juntas.
> 
> http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...850!pop!od!oper!w_z500t850!2009082612!!!step/



Eu não acredito muito em previsões com tantos dias de antecedência.
E acho que o calor vem antes do fim de semana.
Aliás as previsões para os próximos 2 dias assim o confirmam.


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2009 às 11:11)

No médio/longo prazo há divergência que traça cenários bastante distintos para Portugal, com modelos como o GFS e NGP a manterem uma crista anticiclonica a manter-nos no limite com tempo estável, e com o ECM ou UKM com AA forte a Oeste e a manter sobre nós um cavado quase permanente durante muitos dias trazendo instabilidade. Olhando para o ultimo ensemble do GFS nota-se um acréscimo de hesitação no seu médio/longo prazo em relação a saídas anteriores . Parece que os modelos também gostam destas guerrinhas do calor e não calor.


----------



## squidward (27 Ago 2009 às 15:00)

É verdade que ainda faltam muitas horas e RUN's e que de um momento para o outro tudo se esfuma, mas se calhar será plausível que Segunda-Feira talvez haja (embora seja fraca, mas sempre é melhor que nada) alguma "animação"?


----------



## Lightning (27 Ago 2009 às 15:12)

squidward disse:


> É verdade que ainda faltam muitas horas e RUN's e que de um momento para o outro tudo se esfuma, mas se calhar será plausível que Segunda-Feira talvez haja (embora seja fraca, mas sempre é melhor que nada) alguma "animação"?



Acredito que haja convecção já a partir de amanhã. 

Como o tempo vai estar quente no fim de semana bastam as condições estarem reunidas para o rastilho se acender e começarem a rebentar pequenas células por todo o lado... 

Agora quanto ao modelo para segunda-feira é verdade que ainda faltam muitas RUN's e isso tudo, mas também depende do resto das condições que os modelos mostrarem (calor, humidade em altura, etc etc).


----------



## meteo (27 Ago 2009 às 15:44)

Se pelo  ECMWF,se esfumou o calor para Segunda-Feira,o GFS aumentou-o para Segunda,colocando pelo menos por aqui em igualdade em comparação ao fim-de-semana! O vento deverá ser muito fraco,e na Costa Ocidental vai estar muito calor,tratando-se da Costa! O calor por aqui já chegou na Terça no entanto...


----------



## psm (28 Ago 2009 às 08:13)

belem disse:


> Eu não acredito muito em previsões com tantos dias de antecedência.
> E acho que o calor vem antes do fim de semana.
> Aliás as previsões para os próximos 2 dias assim o confirmam.





Pois, Belem mas eu referi para a costa ocidental, e não o resto do pais, e como previsto será o fim de semana com calor, e uma parte de segunda feira, que depois deste episódio de calor moderado irá voltar o fresco à  costa oeste de portugal, e melhor evidencia para nos dar a previsão, é a borla dada pelo o ECMWF das temperaturas à superficie, e dos seus ventos a 2 metros de altura.


http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!t2m!pop!od!oper!w_t2m30mw!2009082800!!!step/


----------



## vitamos (28 Ago 2009 às 10:02)

Se ontem GFS e ECM tocavam músicas diferentes hoje apresentam já um padrão mais semelhante. O ECM aniquilou completamente o vale depressionário que projectava a médio/longo prazo. Assim parece (e parece apenas) que o marasmo anticiclónico voltará após uma breve pausa no início da semana e após um fim de semana de calor. Interessantes condições de instabilidade para 2ª feira, com um cavado a atravessar o território quando ainda existe bastante calor instalado. Antes disso não é de crer que haja grande "festa", apenas calor e estabilidade...


----------



## Aurélio (28 Ago 2009 às 11:34)

Ausente por uns dias ao voltar reparei que o tempo é mais do mesmo ... sempre a ferver ... e sem noticias de alterações pois afinal de contas estamos no Verão !!
Olhando ás previsões sazonais que muitos não acreditam tenho reparado que o Outono aparenta apresentar mais do mesmo em relação aos ultimos anos !!
Sequinho como não podia deixar de ser pelo menos aqui no Sul !!
Se é verdade que são apenas tendencias tb é verdade que olhando para os outros anos esta é uma tendencia que os modelos tem vindo a seguir e tirando um ou outro mês tem acertado !!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Ago 2009 às 11:36)

Neste momento podemos de forma grosseira definir as coisas assim por cima da Europa...graças ao jet stream e ainda vamos ter que esperar algum tempo para que as depressões cheguem "cá abaixo"...gozemos então os últimos foguetes de um Verão que foi o melhor dos melhores dos últimos 2 anos, calor em quantidade não extremado, nortada no ponto, algumas trovoadas mas nada de extraordinário mas de resto tudo normal  vamos então esperar que o padrão mude até 15 de Setembro


----------



## Chuvento (28 Ago 2009 às 14:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Neste momento podemos de forma grosseira definir as coisas assim por cima da Europa...graças ao jet stream e ainda vamos ter que esperar algum tempo para que as depressões cheguem "cá abaixo"...gozemos então os últimos foguetes de um Verão que foi o melhor dos melhores dos últimos 2 anos, calor em quantidade não extremado, nortada no ponto, algumas trovoadas mas nada de extraordinário mas de resto tudo normal  vamos então esperar que o padrão mude até 15 de Setembro



Boa tarde,
Plenamente de acordo   , chuva  e frio  ao poder ! Sempre


----------



## stormy (28 Ago 2009 às 15:58)

monotonia....



nao é o inicio do fim do verao...mas o fim do inicio do outono


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Ago 2009 às 18:14)

TROVA DO TEMPO QUE PASSA (PASSARÁ) 

Com mortes declaradas e  anunciadas ou sem elas,
ele aí está o Verão em toda a sua pujança
e até segunda não haverá sinais de mudança.
Para o resto da semana e até onde a vista alcança,
de novo apenas uns ameaços no litoral norte
quer na terça, quer na quinta e com alguma sorte,
alguma fraca precipitação para essa região,
que por aqui  não provocará grande faladura.
Certa é a descida dos valores da temperatura.
Mas depois desses fugazes solavancos,
mais Açoreano em crista
e mais calores.Por aqui mais queixas e prantos
e não se vislumbrando nenhuma pista 
para uma significativa mudança de padrão.
Meus senhores , estamos no Verão...

(esta trova foi composta com base na "lírica" do GFS e do NOGAPS.
Seria bom que outros modelos tivessem direito ao "contraditório")


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Ago 2009 às 18:54)

Não se precipitem! Cada coisa a seu tempo! Para já a estabilidade domina e dominará...







Céu limpo e temperaturas em volta dos 30ºC! Entre 30ºC e 33ºC no Domingo! Tudo normalíssimo!

Agora é bom que se aguente, estamos a começar os arranques das batatas, com chuva não se pode fazer, de seguida as vindimas e tão pouco precisamos de água nessa altura! Agora será bom que se aguente!


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2009 às 21:12)

Dando uma olhadela aos modelos, só vejo sol e temperaturas acima dos 30ºC até a vista alcança, pelo menos aqui no sul.

Alargando e vendo várias previsões sazonais parece que vamos ter um Outono em que o 1º período (S/O/N) dá uma tendência para ser seco a normal, mas a partir do 2ºperíodo que começa em Outubro existe uma tendência para tempo chuvoso e o período entre Novembro a Janeiro existe uma probabiblidade de 25% a 40% para que a média seja muito acima do normal. Existe também uma probabilidade para que a pressão atmosférica seja inferior à média.

Esta análise foi feita através do NOAA e do METOFFICE.

São previsões sazonais valem o que valem mas fica a tendência que eu considero optimista principalmente a previsão do METOFFICE.


----------



## cardu (28 Ago 2009 às 23:16)

estou farto de sol e calor....

estou ansioso que cheguem aquelas discussões sobre se vai nevar a cotas medias baixas que costumam surgir a partir de novembro.....


ate outubro muito calor ainda vamos ter por aqui


----------



## psm (28 Ago 2009 às 23:23)

cardu disse:


> estou farto de sol e calor....
> 
> estou ansioso que cheguem aquelas discussões sobre se vai nevar a cotas medias baixas que costumam surgir a partir de novembro.....
> 
> ...





Há um outro topico para desabafos!!

Com que bases cientificas, diz que vamos ter calor até outubro?


----------



## cardu (28 Ago 2009 às 23:31)

psm disse:


> Há um outro topico para desabafos!!
> 
> Com que bases cientificas, diz que vamos ter calor até outubro?



~sou eu q estou a dizer... nao me baseio em nada.... apenas no senso comum....

e ja agora onde é o forum para desabafos??


----------



## psm (28 Ago 2009 às 23:40)

O topico é este!

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/chill-out-zone-zona-de-relaxe-2903.html


Tente ter mais rigor em colocar advinhas do senso comum!!


----------



## Lightning (29 Ago 2009 às 01:17)

Este calor que está previsto para este fim de semana, quando começar a acumular e acumular, em alguma coisa resultará... 






Mas só temos um ingrediente para o bolo. 

Quando os restantes estiverem à mão, então aí faremos a festa.


----------



## criz0r (29 Ago 2009 às 01:40)

Ora então boas noites amigos meteoloucos..estive bastante tempo afastado da Internet e dos PC's por razões de ordem profissional mas cá estou de volta outra vez para continuar a minha participação aqui! Já reparei que o vento este fim de semana vai abrandar um pouco e ainda bem para ver se ainda aproveito uns diazitos de praia como deve ser!


----------



## frederico (29 Ago 2009 às 22:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Dando uma olhadela aos modelos, só vejo sol e temperaturas acima dos 30ºC até a vista alcança, pelo menos aqui no sul.
> 
> Alargando e vendo várias previsões sazonais parece que vamos ter um Outono em que o 1º período (S/O/N) dá uma tendência para ser seco a normal, mas a partir do 2ºperíodo que começa em Outubro existe uma tendência para tempo chuvoso e o período entre Novembro a Janeiro existe uma probabiblidade de 25% a 40% para que a média seja muito acima do normal. Existe também uma probabilidade para que a pressão atmosférica seja inferior à média.
> 
> ...




Regra geral, as primeiras chuvas de Outono aqui no litoral algarvio começam no final da primeira quinzena de Outubro, por volta da altura da feira de VRSA. Aqui no Algarve, regra geral, o Setembro costuma ser mais um mês de Verão, idêntico a Agosto. Seco e bem mais quente que Junho. Por isso, previsão de chuva só para meados de Outubro é algo que está perfeitamente de acordo com o nosso padrão climático. 

Recordo-me de anos em que choveu bem em Setembro e depois o resto do ano hidrológico foi muito seco, e de outros nos quais o Setembro foi quente e com 0 mm, mas depois começou a chover em meados de Outubro e o ano hidrológico foi húmido.

Desde 2004 que estamos a viver um período mais seco, é provável que voltemos em breve a entrar num período mais húmido.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2009 às 22:50)

frederico disse:


> Regra geral, as primeiras chuvas de Outono aqui no litoral algarvio começam no final da primeira quinzena de Outubro, por volta da altura da feira de VRSA. Aqui no Algarve, regra geral, o Setembro costuma ser mais um mês de Verão, idêntico a Agosto. Seco e bem mais quente que Junho. Por isso, previsão de chuva só para meados de Outubro é algo que está perfeitamente de acordo com o nosso padrão climático.
> 
> Recordo-me de anos em que choveu bem em Setembro e depois o resto do ano hidrológico foi muito seco, e de outros nos quais o Setembro foi quente e com 0 mm, mas depois começou a chover em meados de Outubro e o ano hidrológico foi húmido.
> 
> Desde 2004 que estamos a viver um período mais seco, é provável que voltemos em breve a entrar num período mais húmido.



Completamente de acordo contigo, ocorrem por volta da Feira de VRSA, já que quando é a feira de Tavira costuma estar calor. Os dados assim confirmam o que tu disseste tanto em 1989, 1992 e 1995 o Setembro foi de 0 mm e a partir de Outubro foram meses bastantes chuvosos Outubro, Novembro, Dezembro 

O ano passado choveu muito em Setembro e depois o resto do ano foi seco tanto que variou entre 250 a 300 mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2009 às 11:05)

A partir de amanhã começa o fluxo de norte/noroeste no litoral e parece não ter fim à vista


----------



## meteo (30 Ago 2009 às 12:39)

Depois de um Agosto com muito pouca nortada,ai vem a desaparecida neste início de Setembro(A partir de terça). Mas antes disso,mais 2 dias de claro Verão! Hoje e Amanha.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2009 às 13:08)

meteo disse:


> Depois de um Agosto com muita pouca nortada,ai vem a desaparecida neste início de Setembro(A partir de terça). Mas antes disso,mais 2 dias de claro Verão! Hoje e Amanha.



Desaparecida só se foi aí, aqui ainda há 2 dias tive 63 km/h


----------



## meteo (30 Ago 2009 às 13:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Desaparecida só se foi aí, aqui ainda há 2 dias tive 63 km/h



Aqui Sexta também teve muito vento,mas foi a excepção.Nos ultimos 7 dias só Sexta teve nortada. Se em 8 dias apenas houvesse 1 dia de calor,também diria que o calor tinha estado desaparecido 
Em Agosto por aqui nortada,apenas nos primeiros dias,e alguns no meio de Agosto..De resto um Agosto excepcionalmente pouco ventoso(Por aqui AGosto costuma ser 2/3 do mes de nortada)


----------



## Lightning (30 Ago 2009 às 14:43)

As condições de instabilidade mantêm-se para amanhã, segundo o GFS.







Segundo o IM:

*Previsão para 2ª Feira, 31 de Agosto de 2009*

Céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se geralmente muito nublado nas
regiões do litoral.
*Aumento temporário de nebulosidade durante a tarde nas regiões do
interior onde haverá condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros
e trovoadas.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul rodando
gradualmente para o quadrante oeste.

A avaliar pelo modelo não me parece que seja só o Interior que vai ter instabilidade. Existe também essa possibilidade no litoral Centro e Sul.


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Ago 2009 às 17:02)

Provavelmente até amanhã de manhã vão haver alguns ajustes no modelo, mas parece que a instabilidade para o interior, ninguém a tira.


----------



## Lightning (30 Ago 2009 às 20:42)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Provavelmente até amanhã de manhã vão haver alguns ajustes no modelo, mas parece que a instabilidade para o interior, ninguém a tira.



É exactamente isso, segundo esta última RUN do GFS que aumentou ligeiramente a instabilidade, prolongando-se um pouco mais até ao litoral centro do que em comparação com a RUN anterior.

RUN 6H GFS






RUN 12H GFS


----------



## vitamos (31 Ago 2009 às 09:50)

Continuam muito interessantes os valores de CAPE e LI para hoje, segundo o GFS:






Contudo, apenas no mesoscala ALADIN a possibilidade de precipitação está contemplada. 






Somando as hipóteses de trovoadas secas e imprevisibilidade sempre presente neste tipo de situações, é de acompanhar as imagens de satélite ao longo da tarde.


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2009 às 14:00)

*GFS - CAPE:*





*Meteoblue - CAPE:*





*NOGAPS - precipitação:*





*Meteoblue - cloud cover*


----------



## psm (31 Ago 2009 às 14:04)

Pode haver nos modelos em que o cape é isto ou outro, mas aquelas nuvens no sul de Portugal não são l muito boas para haver instabilidade no interior(espero que me engane).


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Ago 2009 às 14:19)

psm disse:


> Pode haver nos modelos em que o cape é isto ou outro, mas aquelas nuvens no sul de Portugal não são l muito boas para haver instabilidade no interior(espero que me engane).



Sim, toda a neblina à volta de Portugal está a atrasar a "manifestação" do cape, se algo surgir será com muita sorte ao final da tarde.


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Ago 2009 às 14:50)

De facto há pouco atravessei o Tejo e havia bastante neblina que ainda pensei que afectasse apenas o litoral. Assim sendo será dificil haver formacoes.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Ago 2009 às 14:53)

PedroAfonso disse:


> De facto há pouco atravessei o Tejo e havia bastante neblina que ainda pensei que afectasse apenas o litoral. Assim sendo será dificil haver formacoes.



Porquê?

Interfere muito?!


----------



## rozzo (31 Ago 2009 às 15:44)

Pedro disse:


> Porquê?
> 
> Interfere muito?!



Não é a neblina ou nevoeiro que interfere directamente, mas o facto destes lá estarem são sinal de inversão de temperatura em camadas baixas, ou seja, um grande inimigo de convecção e trovoadas..


----------



## Mjhb (31 Ago 2009 às 15:59)

rozzo disse:


> Não é a neblina ou nevoeiro que interfere directamente, mas o facto destes lá estarem são sinal de inversão de temperatura em camadas baixas, ou seja, um grande inimigo de convecção e trovoadas..



Mas está em nível baixo...


----------



## rozzo (31 Ago 2009 às 16:05)

Sim, mas se não houver instabilidade em níveis muito altos (p.ex cut-off), só teremos convecção se o solo aquecer muito e toda essa camada a começar cá de baixo se tornar instável e levar o ar a subir e depois a formar os cumulos e por aí fora..
É verdade que hoje temos condições de calor no interior, e logo o solo está a aquecer e esse ar vai subir, aliás já há alguns cumulos, quem sabe até dê alguma trovoada..
Mas no litoral e não assim tão perto do litoral, esse processo está arruinado à partida pois o ar marítimo frio está a entrar pelos níveis baixos e a matar qualquer chance de convecção.. O problema é que está a entrar até bastante mais para o interior..
Mesmo assim, nessas regiões mais longe do mar, quem sabe a tarde traga alguma surpresa..


----------



## Brunomc (31 Ago 2009 às 18:12)

situação ás 17h45





devido ao vento de S/SW/W não foi possivel formações convectivas no interior..o ar maritimo frio mais as neblinas e nevoeiros estragaram tudo..penso que a humidade também tem andado um bocado alta..


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2009 às 19:11)

Para variar, lá está o espanholito cheio de sorte...


----------



## belem (31 Ago 2009 às 19:19)

Solzinho é connosco! 
Infelizmente aqui por Belém, mesmo de frente para o rio e bem exposto a SW, não vejo nada de neblinas ou entradas de ar marítimo mais fresco, a tarde está sonolenta , ensolarada e quente.
Pode ser que mais tarde se veja alguma coisa.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2009 às 23:02)

Só tenho isto para dizer      .... os modelos falharam!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Ago 2009 às 23:33)

Não necessariamente. Apenas o Cape/LI estava razoável, mas como se sabe não basta só isso para haver instabilidade. Fica para a próxima.

Para já parece que não vai haver instabilidade para o resto da semana, e a próxima?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Ago 2009 às 23:35)

]ToRnAdO[;159771 disse:
			
		

> Só tenho isto para dizer      .... os modelos falharam!!



Falharam e não foi pouco, mas desta vez para ninguem se ficar a rir falharam todos, por isso eu bem vos tinha avisado deixem-se mas é de ver esses modelos que só fazem é zangar uma pessoa, aqueles que eu agora vejo são uns italianos "skymeteo24" que esses na previsão de ontem para hoje não previam nada de trovoadas para portugal e acertaram por isso..., mas a pessoa é livre de ver o que quiser, onde o gfs dá uns toques é no outono e inverno, mas mesmo assim.


----------

